# Post your Small Watches! (39mm or smaller) Modern or vintage!!



## logantrky (Dec 7, 2014)

This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.

POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO! 

36mm Rolex Oyster Perpetual 116000 Steel baton dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

FC Slimline Moonphase 39mm model on 7.25" wrist:


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sinn 556i - 38.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

36 mm 1938 IWC in the family since new


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/does-...ect-smaller-watches-39mm-smaller-4292442.html

Why not just add them to this recent thread?


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

where to begin...
















































(it's different from the speedy above)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rolex Pepsi GMT Master 39mm










Nautica 38mm










IWC Mark XVI 39mm


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

All 38mm (except poljot, which is 36mm). Wrist - 6.25-6.5"


----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

This are some of my under 39 mm Watches, They are all in working order i check and clean them evrytime i have time, last week i was incapacitated due to a surgery on my upper breathing system (face) so had several days to organize and clean my watch collection. Many of this watches i buy from pawn chops and small corner stores in small towns around colombia, panama, ecuador, some in france and Hungary. But Mostly in Colombia. I also go to flee markets and look around. I started saving my wtaches not collecting yet in 1978 . Feel free to ask any questions. i have balance between quartz and mechanical watches. I Decided lately that i will only keep acquiring Mechanical Watches. Regards DAvid. Ps i have an excell of my watches dodnt know hoe toposted here. enjoy


----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

Check my Pljot and seikos down below


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

3 more...

























every watch i have is between 37 and 40


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Modern: Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 38mm.








Vintage: Rolex Date 34mm


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Grand Seiko SBGR053 37mm










Grand Seiko 57GS 37mm










Grand Seiko 62GS 37mm










King Seiko 5625 36mm










Seiko Lord Marvel 5740 35mm










Seiko Laurel 34mm










Nomos Tangomat 38mm










Seagull 1963 38mm


----------



## RockyIV (Oct 15, 2016)

Seiko SKX013 diver on a rubber Nato. 38mm diver.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This topic caught my eye. Why not? Chance for an inventory of my 39mm or below watches on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*37mm 1976 Seiko DX
*_
_*34mm Swiss Army Knife Watch
*_
*34mm 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Watch w/42 Hour Power Reserve
*
*39mm 1980 Timex Automatic Diver Style Watch
**
35mm Timex Easy Reader Military Style Watch
*


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Tudor 38mm 21010









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

My newest addition...love the size (38.5mm, wears even smaller with the barrel case).


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Pics on my 7" wrist

Currently own:










Currently own but selling:










Used to own but sold:


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

My two vintage JLCs



My 1963 Omega 30t2


My 1969 Omega Dynamic


My 1969 Speedmaster MarkII and Speedmaster MarkIV


The two 1975 El Primero dress watches


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

georges zaslavsky said:


> My two vintage JLCs
> My 1963 Omega 30t2
> My 1969 Omega Dynamic
> My 1969 Speedmaster MarkII and Speedmaster MarkIV
> The two 1975 El Primero dress watches


George.. lovely watches, but please upgrade your camera. 1960s watches are fine. 1960s camera lenses are awful


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

38mm Sea Urchins










SNZF25 and SNZF23


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EnderW said:


> George.. lovely watches, but please upgrade your camera. 1960s watches are fine. 1960s camera lenses are awful


1960s Leica lenses by Sumacron, etc. are world class quality.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> 1960s Leica lenses by Sumacron, etc. are world class quality.


Hmmm...that was sarcasm. I don't know damn about 1960s lenses nor care. But George got beautiful watches and consistently awful pictures of them


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

old Omega, 30mm


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My recently acquired Stowa ks.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Ball has a lot of 38mm watches--here are several from my archives. I only still have the first one, the Moon Glow.

38mm Ball Engineer Master II Moon Glow (has 34 tritium tubes, including several _behind _the hour markers at 12, 3, and 6, AND behind the date at the 9 o'clock position).





38mm Ball Trainmaster 21st Century Manual Wind


38mm Ball first generation 60 Seconds


Same watch, white dial


38mm older chronometer


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Tag Heuer 2000... Cool vintage sports watch at 37mm









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Aevig Valkyr 
39mm x 48mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Lorus field watch. 36mm. Titanium case.. 100m water resistant. Super light... Super cheap.. like 28 USD









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Smiths astral diver and Helbros diver from the late 1960s.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

It's so strange to me that 38/39mm is considered "small" by some...


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

36mm Nomos Club 701


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Longines 9800-1, 30L caliber, dated 09/1966, 35mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

36mm Marathon 17jewel hand wind


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_~39mm w/o crown...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*







































































~v~​_


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

All watches shown below are 35mm, except the Vulcain which is 34mm


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Only a few 39 or under unfortunately. A Raketa 2623.H 24 hour 39mm, and a Seiko SNK807 37mm.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool everything!
Photography, scenery, gear, watch and CR Mnandi.



BevoWatch said:


> _~39mm w/o crown...
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here are my 39mm or less watches. For reference I have a 8" wrist.

Baume & Mercier Capeland (ca 2000, 38mm) on stock blue gator strap









Tag Heuer 2000 TT (37mm without crown guard) on stock bracelet









Zenith Elite (37mm) on stock strap









Omega Seamaster (34mm) on Stone Creek Straps British Tan Frog strap (18-16mm)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rusty427 said:


> Very cool everything!
> Photography, scenery, gear, watch and CR Mnandi.


Thank you sir, appreciate you saying so. Here is a brother of that watch, same size at 39mm...

_*Citizen NY2300-09E*




































Since it is a water watch, it gets its fair share of water time...



































Love both of them. Affordable, functional, classic dive watches. Just about the perfect size for me.
~v~_​


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Only a few 39 or under unfortunately. A Raketa 2623.H 24 hour 39mm, and a Seiko SNK807 37mm.


That Seiko SNK appears to be a great small affordable watch. I'm going to add that someday to my collection.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> That Seiko SNK appears to be a great small affordable watch. I'm going to add that someday to my collection.


They regularly drop down to around $50 on Amazon for all the colors. It dresses up pretty well, and has been perfect since day one. With a price that good you have to snag one!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

The smallest I want to go, 38mm.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> They regularly drop down to around $50 on Amazon for all the colors. It dresses up pretty well, and has been perfect since day one. With a price that good you have to snag one!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah, I might just do that. Nice affordable it appears. However, I promised myself to trim my collection before buying another piece for now, saving a little bit for my other hobby. It's on the short list though for sure. Hope you enjoy yours for a long time.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


> The smallest I want to go, 38mm.


Gorgeous Orient Star.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Checking in at 38.5mm and currently on a custom made soft vintage leather...

*Orient Star Classic*
































































Not too bad with a croc style strap as well...










~v~​_


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Titoni Sportster 37mm









Seiko Sushi Roll 38mm








Sandoz 35mm


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My 36 mm watch


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

32 mm Diamond 17 jewel hand-wind.


----------



## bigb6973 (May 17, 2017)

My fun little 37mm Seiko snkk65 on a 18mm Hadley-Roma strap in honey leather with an iStrap deployment buckle.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

BU Ships - 36mm







Waltham Type A - 36mm







Vulcain - 34mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

These are not my photos, but I do own an Orion and I love it. The big lugs and huge crown make it wear a bit bigger than its 38mm case diameter (not including crown). It's an interesting and good cross between dress and sport.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

yum, yum, yum.....



Bhakt said:


> My 36 mm watch


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

What is this watch?? It is cool!



kyfra said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

39mm OP. Not exactly small..









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_38mm w/o the screw-down crown

*Timex Chronograph*




































Comes in different flavors...



























No Indiglo but just enough lume to make it look interesting in the dark.








~v~_​


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

One of my favorite beaters









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

I have three watches in that size that I wear regularly:
- Poljot Traveller 24 chrono, 39mm, 45.5mm L2L
- Armand Nicolet J09, 39mm, 48mm L2L (but looks a bit bigger due to the shape)
- Genesis Aura, 38.5mm, 46.5mm L2L


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

My new CW C5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Wow so many nice watches! Here's on of mine, Bulova Super Seville, 36mm...


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

The smallest and thinnest is my old Seiko, I think it is a 37 or 37.5 X 8mm



My Aquaracer WAY 1112 is 37.5 or 38 and also comfy, worn on a Eulit woven strap it is very small & light.



My Carrera Calibre 5 on the crocodile strap is also very small and goes without notice.



Lastly, my old (1992) Swiss Army watch crapped out so I replaced it with a 39mm Renagade which I am currently wearing.









I have 3 other watches, a Ball Fireman which wears small for a 40 and I like it. My Ball Trainmaster moon phase is another 40 but it wears larger because of the lack of bezel, it's all dial. My diver is a 42 and sees very little wrist time.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Andros 38mm


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My old timer 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GB.JG (Apr 19, 2017)

37mm complimented with an ostrich strap on a slightly over 7 inch wrist. Smaller sized watches are just nicer to wear. 40mm is my max now and even that I feel indifferent about sometimes.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely love classic sizes...



Omega in 18 carat, 28mm across (doesn't wear as small as that because of shape)



Another Omega in 18 carat, 28.5mm, again wears somewhat larger due to shape



Rotary in 925 silver, 36mm



Vintage Seiko, 37mm



Rolex Air-King, 34mm

If anyone's curious the lowest I've gone was a 31mm Wittnauer which was too small to wear. Also had a 32mm Longines which was borderline. 33mm is pretty much my starting point for circular watches, the 2 Omegas wear like a 33mm round watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9 500 no date MilSub, 39mm with drilled lugs.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Many of my watches are 39mm and below because my wrist doesn't work too well with larger ones.

Hamilton Navy Pioneer - 36mm









Vostok Blue "Zissou" - 39mm









HMT Shakti - 32mm









Seiko SNK809 - 37mm









Melbourne Watch Company Collins - 34mm









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed2303 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aristocrat automatic day date (with magnifier) rolex size 36mm, champagne dial, seventees


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

One more:



Cheers


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

36mm


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

My well worn, go-to beater SKX013, 38mm.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

My 39 mm!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

All but two of my watches fit into this category!

38mm:








36mm:








36mm:








39mm:








39mm:








36mm:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Orion 38mm









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Baume & Mercier Riviera, 18k and stainless steel case and bracelet. 18k indexes. 34mm. Purchased new in 1994.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

warsh said:


> What is this watch?? It is cool!


It was a watch from RGM that used a ship chronometer as inspiration.


----------



## Ginrai (Aug 9, 2016)

80's era DJ just back from a cleaning / servicing & nice new acrylic!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

38mm Sea Urchins










SNZF25 and SNZF23


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

21010









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

39mm and vintage inspired


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Air-king 34mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> 39mm and vintage inspired


After much deliberation, I just bought this watch. How long have you had yours and how do you like it??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

warsh said:


> After much deliberation, I just bought this watch. How long have you had yours and how do you like it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Had it for a month and a half. Traded my BP Bathyscaphe for it and cash. A wonderful decision for me; I am really enjoying it. This is my second GO. They are among my very favorite brands.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Some more!

Tudor Oysterdate "Jumbo" at 38mm








Longines 7839








Got this one incoming. Elgin DeLuxe, 25mm (42mm tall)


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

30mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

wow! that Tudor oysterdate jumbo is really gorgeous



MrCairo said:


> Some more!
> 
> Tudor Oysterdate "Jumbo" at 38mm
> View attachment 12075178
> ...


----------



## phildo23 (Jun 5, 2017)

Seiko SNK805 37mm








Omega cal 269 34.5mm


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex vintage field army - T2N332

36mm


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My few. Some old...some new...


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

warsh said:


> After much deliberation, I just bought this watch. How long have you had yours and how do you like it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I almost got one on a recent trip to London, but didn't pull the trigger. It was at Harrods duty free at LHR, and would have been a good buy with the weak Pound. I'm sort of regretting it, but decided there was something else I want more.


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

33mm Longines thin manual - $215 on Ebay


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

Pretty sure this is a 36. I currently have it on a reddish brown croc strap.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My Stowa


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> wow! that Tudor oysterdate jumbo is really gorgeous


Cheers, it is, isn't it? It's got those funky 70s "wide boy" hands, too. Kind of dates it a little bit but at the same time adds some flair and character to it, too.


----------



## cosmic-time (Jun 17, 2016)

Designed as Men's watches. Interesting how size preference evolved over time. Tad too small for my liking so they seldom see the light of day.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My Citizen NY2300 Pepsi white dial with 38,5mm diameter:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

36mm black bay, 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is another one of mine. It was an engagement gift from my in-laws... My wife has the matching watch (even smaller size).


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

A 36 mm classic


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Diameterwise, going straight in with the best, Kienzle Alfa and Kienzle Boutique, both 31mm


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

A nice British watch with 39mm diameter:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

A few more I have owned:

38mm









37mm









35mm









38mm


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

38mm on my 6.75 inch wrist


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My tiny gold star









Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko sarb017 38.5mm, Nomos Club II 38.5mm, Tissot pr100 38mm, Raymond Weil 39mm



















View attachment 12133058


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

My 36mm Tissot automatic.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Junkers, Seiko and Shanghai, all 35mm.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

The latest addition is only 32x32mm (not counting crown and lugs), but it wears rather large, more like a 36 or even 38!


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bel Air A9909 Sea Pearl / ISA 8162/220 9 Jewel Quartz Chronograph Movement ... 37mm








Bulova 90C64 Marine Star / ETA 555.422 7 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 35mm








Bulova 3-145483 N0 / Bulova 11ANACD 17 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 36mm








Citizen BM8242-08E / ECO-Drive E111 Solar Quartz Movement ... 36mm








Citizen 4-823648 TA / Citizen 8200A 21 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 35mm








Citizen 4-039181 HST / Citizen 8200 21 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 35mm








Croton CC311008 Chronomaster / Miyota 0S10 Quartz Movement ... 38mm








Endura / EB8810 1 Jewel Mechanical Movement ... 37mm








Movado Kingmatic Surf Sub Sea / Movado Factories 388 28 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 29mm








Movado 87 E4 0863 Museum / Swiss Quartz Movement ... 34mm








Omega Quartz / Omega 1342 7 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 36mm








Rado 343942 Sea Horse / Rado AS1539 17 Jewel Mechanical Movement ...35mm








Seiko SNX S77K Seiko 5 / Seiko 7S26 21 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 38mm








Seiko SBGF007 Grand Seiko / 8J56 7 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 37mm








Tag Heuer WV211B Carrera / Calibre 5 25 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 39mm








issot Seastar Seven / Tissot & Fils 17 Jewel Automatic Movement ... 34mm








Tissot P360/460 PR100 / ETA 955.112 7 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 34mm








Tissot J376/476T PR50 Titanium / ETA F06.111 3 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 36mm








Zodiac 513.52.42 Sea Wolf / ETA 955.412 7 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 35mm








Zodiac Z02297 Sea Dragon / Ronda 715 5 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 39mm








Zodiac Z05501 Speed Dragon / Ronda 517 1 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 39mm








Zodiac Z02253 Sea Dragon / Ronda 715 5 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 39mm








Zodiac Z02214 Sea Dragon / Ronda 715 5 Jewel Quartz Movement ... 39mm


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Vostok Zissou 420. Love this watch. 39mm


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My little Sea-Gull ST5 with 35mm:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cirotti (Dec 28, 2009)

One of mines....38mm


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

Wakmann Triple Date 72c - circa 1969


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Checking in at 38.5mm and currently on a custom made soft vintage leather...
> 
> *Orient Star Classic*
> 
> ...


Really impressive shots!!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@cirotti?I really like that Zenith. I've never seen that model before. What a wonderfully discreet GMT. Thanks for sharing!

Happen to have the reference or model name?


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Patek Philippe Calatrava 5227R 39mm


----------



## ChouSir (Oct 10, 2014)

My small watch collection.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Tissot Seastar II automatic 36mm









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seikos


----------



## Bhorner (Apr 12, 2011)

kyfra said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That BB36 is beautiful. That's probably one of my favorite watch designs right now. I'd definitely get one, if the funds were currently available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

35 or 36mm vintage Glashutte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

1973 
... 38mm










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

DateJust 36mm


Orion 38mm


Club 36mm


Daytona 37mm


Seiko5 36mm


Metro Urban 38mm


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I'm wearing my 33mm Anker Watch today:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Tom,

I am continually surprised and impressed by your collection. Bravo again



Uhr_Mensch said:


> I'm wearing my 33mm Anker Watch today:
> 
> View attachment 12357239
> 
> ...


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

39mm 5513v2 and 38mm 5508v5 tiger concept


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

warsh said:


> Tom,
> I am continually surprised and impressed by your collection. Bravo again


Thanks indeed!

I found the Anker on the Internet as a piece of junk:









It just needed a bit of cleaning and polishing:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

itsmemuffins said:


> 39mm 5513v2 and 38mm 5508v5 tiger concept


How do you like the Tiger watches?

I'm currently contemplating a Seamonster.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

The 556 Anniversary (38.5mm).


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> How do you like the Tiger watches?
> 
> I'm currently contemplating a Seamonster.
> 
> ...


I love them. They're great watches but the lume is rubbish. Also William makes no guarantee on water resistance. I went for the dg2813. If you're going for the miyota 9015. The likes of tissel offers for the same price sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, great lume, and 200m water resistance. Of course only William offers those cases, dials, and hands, and he'll make any combinations you like if the fit.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

timefleas said:


> The 556 Anniversary (38.5mm).


I was just looking at that watch. How do you like it? Any comments about it?? Are the two dates on the dial a bummer? Is the dial more black or gray or brown?? V hard to tell from the photos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IWC Mark XV - 38mm
Hands are the ones used in the Spitfire of the same generation









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

Tudor 38 classic









Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammysandeggs (Aug 5, 2017)

ryanmanyes said:


> 38mm on my 6.75 inch wrist


hammys are the bomb.....nicely done!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

BP 7002 Chronometer, 36mm
BP Leman Aqua Lung, 36mm
Dornblueth Jasmin '09, 34mm
Tourby Small Pilot, 36mm
Patek 5196P, 37mm


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

JLC Reverso Automatic. This ones actually 40mm, but that's lug to lug, so I'm counting it in!










Tudor BB36










Zenith EP 69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

37mm. Seiko SNK803.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

34mm.
I bought this so I'd have a classy dress watch, even though I only need a dress watch maybe every five years. But it's beautiful, and it was cheap.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My Laco is 35 or 36mm....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

36mm









38.5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roviva (Mar 12, 2012)

A Cyma 586k 37 mm









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't really consider anything to be "small" unless its 35mm or under. I've got a few of those, but I'll start with my smallest piece (I mean round piece, I won't count the Reverso), which also happens to be my favourite:

1940s Bovet chrono w. Venus 170, case is 33mm


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Rolex day date, 36mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My (new to me) Laco


----------



## Sachernick (Jul 21, 2017)

My 36mm aqua terrace next to my smp (41mm) 7 in wrist


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is mine. Movado Fiero Tungsten Carbide. 37mm I believe.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

38mm Tudor date


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

35mm on 7" wrist.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

I have this Cyma Navy Star chronograph from around 2004 or so. It has a case size of 39mm and a lug to lug length of 46mm.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

39mm is small? That's news...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My Longines that I'm wearing today is 39mm. Modern watch, but obviously a vintage style.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Habring Felix 38.5










Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A couple older Lange 36 mm 1815's, a 36 mm dark dial RO and 37 mm white dial RO all on my 6.5 inch wrist . . . love smaller watches!!


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

33mm Wittnauer from the late 60's









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)

I love the look of smaller watches. Really harkens back to a time, ya know?

Alfex, 32mm:









Double Rhomb, 30mm:









_And what the heck_....

A present from my 10 year old neice after she heard I liked watches. 29mm. Fit for a 10 year old neice 









Finally:









_They Killed Kenny's Watch!_ 35mm.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi
great pic as always.
did you ever do your Felix review?


asonstuf said:


> Habring Felix 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

My vintage Omega (1930'-40') 32mm. Runs great. Too small for me though.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

nickuk said:


> Hi
> great pic as always.
> did you ever do your Felix review?


No, sorry, I never did! I actually have just sent it back for repair as it slipped off my wrist one evening when I was taking it off. Perhaps I appreciate it more now that I've had to make due with older (bigger and heaver) ones. I'm thinking I might ask for a dial change, nothing drastic, but maybe the red 12. What do you think? Would you do it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

vesterm said:


> My vintage Omega (1930'-40') 32mm. Runs great. Too small for me though.


That's a real beaut, i'd absolutely wear it!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Precista PRS-18-Q (39mm bezel diameter)


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Got this Tag Heuer 1000 a week ago. It's 37mm with 44.6 lug to lug length. I have 7 inch wrists.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

37mm


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

Not mine anymore as I recently sold it cause I thought it looked too small on my older, fatter wrist, but here's my former 37mm watch...


----------



## Henry Wiesbaden (Aug 31, 2017)

80's? Estimating it's about 35 mm. Bought it off Ebay for about $30 and replaced the acrylic crystal and movement.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I finally received the Tiger Concept Seamonster (39mm case diameter):









The watch feels very solid (except for the bracelet), bezel and hands are to be adjusted accurately, the DG2813 (I have enough Miyota movements) runs with +3 seconds per day.

And I love the nicely domed crystal 









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

I probably would.....I like the red 12 dial.
im not so keen on the new style dial though...just the red 12 for me


asonstuf said:


> No, sorry, I never did! I actually have just sent it back for repair as it slipped off my wrist one evening when I was taking it off. Perhaps I appreciate it more now that I've had to make due with older (bigger and heaver) ones. I'm thinking I might ask for a dial change, nothing drastic, but maybe the red 12. What do you think? Would you do it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Longines Admiral HF full gold, 34mm. Dad's old watch. 
I think it's from the 70's, but anyone knows a bit more about this model?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

38mm Sea Urchins










SNZF25 and SNZF23


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Love this little 37mm Seiko


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Tudor 36mm


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Smallest to largest...

Rolex 6694 OysterDate, 34mm









Tudor 75090 Submariner, 36mm









Grand Seiko SBGR051, 37mm









Rolex 214270 pre-2016, 39mm









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer 37.5 mm 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My 38.5mm Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall"









On my 7.25" wrist









For the record, I do not consider this watch small - it is the perfect "dressy" compliment for my 41mm sport watch (I would not want my dress watch the same size or larger as my sport watch)


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ncmountie (Oct 26, 2012)

1976 Timex #26851, M27


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Great looking strap.
where/what???? 👍


ncmountie said:


> View attachment 12476441
> View attachment 12476445
> 1976 Timex #26851, M27


----------



## ncmountie (Oct 26, 2012)

Search eBay using Item# 382144964382... Budget strap purchased in lieu of another from another source that was out of stock; however, quite please with this one as it looks good, comfortable and secure. Certainly worth the cost of admission.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Alsta, 36mm


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

1968 Waltham at 34mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just my strapless Luch one hander. 37.5mm, I believe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Generation One....*

Gevril 39mm 'Generation One' Chronograph.









Kurt


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

37mm


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Everything here but the turtle (hamilton khaki field, 2x orient star explorient, orient president and zodiac sea wolf)









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

Redialed 1960's JLC K881 that I've since sold. Wore very well for its size. Classic 35mm dress watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My 1969 Omega Geneve:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## UnknownSekonda (Jan 26, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9426626&d=1474478018


----------



## duff8943 (Jan 31, 2017)

Here are a few of my little guys!


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Glycine Airman 18. 39mm (case). On bezel is 38mm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

duff8943 said:


> Here are a few of my little guys!


Those are gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allrachet (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

34mm!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

39 Orient Star Classic










35 Darwil Olymp 80










36 Seagull ST5










35 Citizen Crystron










34 mm Luch Quartz










36 mm Seiko 7005


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Ha! I have almost the same Sea-Gull! 

36mm and I really like to wear it. I'm actually wearing it at the moment!









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Ha! I have almost the same Sea-Gull!
> 
> 36mm and I really like to wear it. I'm actually wearing it at the moment!
> 
> ...


And its a great watch...Mine has red Seagull logo. And both have different engraving on movement. They were machined on hand operated lathe so theyre unique

Little oddity : I have put mine on old Seiko LC Quartz 19 mm bracelet and it fits.


----------



## dftk (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dftk (Feb 10, 2014)

dftk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to add, it's 36mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfgwatches (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love it, @allrachet! Interesting strap choice. How do you like the watch? It's on my long list.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Too many vintage to post. Moderns only.

37
P8030098 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

38
P3240086 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

38
P3190232 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

38
P1014533 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

38
P1015080 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

38
Seagull4 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

35.5
aP1010193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

36
P1014634 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

39
P5302200 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

35
P1250188 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

35
P7172425 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevielop (Aug 15, 2017)

Such a Beauty!


----------



## stevielop (Aug 15, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 12489953
> 
> 
> 34mm!


Such a beauty!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Easy Reader on 6-3/4" wrist:


----------



## Taher (Aug 20, 2017)

From the left 32mm , 35mm , 35mm , 37mm 
(Sorry for bad lighting)


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

1980's linen dial Tudor that I've since let go. 34mm Oyster case manufactured by Rolex.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

Bonus I just found:

1960's Cartier handwind 33mm and 2013 Omega Seamaster Quartz 150m 36mm.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

Vintage Elgin date just, 35mm...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are my 36mm cousins


















Sent from my Nokia N95 with AirPods using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is a sample

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sheesh... That would be a pic of my entire collection minus my G-SHOCK.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Both small (32mm) and vintage....though quartz...


----------



## l66666 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just love your Tudor day-date on leather strap! Even more classy than the Rolex one, IMHO.



MrCairo said:


> All watches shown below are 35mm, except the Vulcain which is 34mm
> 
> View attachment 11966330
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic 38 mm


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Here are mine minus a Swatch Irony and my Universal Geneve (edit... It's finally here!)... With my little baby wrists, it's really hard for me to pull off anything much bigger than these.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Oris Classic 733 7578 4064


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@SynMike, that Oris looks great. Digging the alpha hands and the bold 3-9-12. Like the date placement too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

SynMike said:


> Oris Classic 733 7578 4064


This is one nice looking watch...I'd never seen it before. Looks like a great value too.


----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

hi guys 3 days ago i satrted to put my watches on website have uploaded half of then by now can you take a peek and let me know what you think thank you from colombia.

none are for sale i am just using a wix template. 
my colllection (half of it for now) https://davidwatchs.wixsite.com/cybulwatchcollector

regards
david


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wearing a 32 mm(w/crown) spider man watch on a brown leather cuff strap from FOSSIL. It is 10 mm thick and the lugs are 16 mm?


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

This is the Baume & Mercier my parents gave me in 1990 as a graduation present. I picked it out, as my first "dress watch" to wear to my first "real job." I just measured it at 31mm. At the time, this was a normal-size man's watch.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Small and vintage looking :]


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's a couple I use now and then, the Renegade is so light and thin you don't know it's there.

















I guess those are reaching the age where they are closing in on vintage Swiss Army. The Casio is a 1988 buy so it's fairly old, I think that is either 38 or 39, made before they went huge.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Today, I'm wearing this little (34mm) guy : a 14k gold, circa 1977 Hamilton Masterpiece on a brown genuine crocodile strap. This American mid-seventies Hamilton is marked Swiss because it was one of the first to use a Swiss manual-wind sub-second dial movement (639). For a small watch, it has great wrist presence. It's one of the few watches I wear that anyone has ever bothered to ask me about. This one is in pristine condition with the exception of a small crack in the crystal at 12 o'clock; acquired at its last cleaning. The crystal was original so I opted to keep it. Cheers.


----------



## tom0san (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's one of my small case size favorites. I put this together as part of a watch making class. It's an ETA movement that I cased together with dial and hands that I picked out. Also added a balance stop lever to the movement so that it hacks. The case is 36mm.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

tom0san said:


> Here's one of my small case size favorites. I put this together as part of a watch making class. It's an ETA movement that I cased together with dial and hands that I picked out. Also added a balance stop lever to the movement so that it hacks. The case is 36mm.


Beautiful. It instantly caught my eye for its well-ordered simplicity. Vey attractive.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Titan Edge. Small Quartz and Thin. Sapphire Crystal:

















A decent product from India...

-Brian


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I think most of mine are 39 or less. Hmmm let's see....

Omega Dynamic III








All my Seikos: SNK805, SNK8m95, SARB017, H557a
















Both Vostok Komandirskie & Komandirskie Signal watches















The Bertucci A-2T








HMT Pilot








Timex Indigo








Victorinox "Ascent"


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

38mm El Primero


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

38.5mm AT8500 aka "skyfall"...
I tried the 41.5mm too. For this style, 38.5mm is a better choice imo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

hchj said:


> 38.5mm AT8500 aka "skyfall"...
> I tried the 41.5mm too. For this style, 38.5mm is a better choice imo.
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly comes down to personal preference. I think the dimensions are better with the 41.5mm; the case thickness is out of proportion for the 38.5 case. Still, excellent watch.


----------



## miller.jj (Apr 2, 2014)

Seiko SARB045 - 38.5mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tom0san (Sep 28, 2017)

Nomos Tangente Gangreserve. This is my second smallest watch, at 35mm and only 6.6mm tall. Here it is on a blue velour strap on my 6.5'' wrist.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Bobo383 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that one of my mods?


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Might be, I don't remember the man's name that I bought it from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My 34mm IWC from 1957.
I feel like Don Draper.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orio Weiss Datum.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer 37.5 mm..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I got most of my vintage collection together for a shot.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

39.9mm


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Alba Riki 








This nifty Perpetual with dual time and interesting split seconds (I think this is right on 39mm)
View attachment DSC09389-2.jpg


Modified Seiko SNK
View attachment DSC09393-2.jpg


Also a Sarb033 but having trouble finding a picture right now. :/


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

How about one modern and one vintage? Both 36mm and wear great...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

My lovely Seiko SNA469. Was my Grandfather's.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Classic beauty.


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

34mm 1944 Omega


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Designed by Max Bill in the 60s.
Re-Issued in the 1990s.
Bought by me in 2001.
A classical Bauhaus-watch.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Another Max Bill, love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

This is a 33mm Hamilton Khaki Field watch.
It is a reproduction but very close to the original.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Seiko SNKL43 - 37mm










1967 Longines - 37mm










1953 Longines - 35mm


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

1969 King Seiko 5625-7000 - 37mm










1974 Seiko 3703-7031 - 38mm










1978 Omega Seamaster 166.0203 - 36mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

1978(?) Timex 47960 - 38mm










70s Galco diver - 38mm










70s Watex Watch Co. diver - purportedly 40mm, but I ain't buyin' it










60s Elgin Sportsman - 34mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally, the modern military watches:

Citizen BM8180-03E - 37mm










Sea-Gull 1963 - 37mm










Traser P5900 - 37mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

37mm Sheffield Diver


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Travelling with my (new to me) minty Twin Time. 38.5mm. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait, what? 39mm is "small?" Since _when_ exactly, Flav?








I would consider 38-42mm to be right smack in the middle of the bell curve for "medium" watches, with 37mm and 43mm providing some _nominal_ degree of overlap for "small" and "large," respectively...


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

My 37mm square watch... Looks bigger than my 38mm round diver. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex J Crew Army 
(Ø36mm × 41mm Lug-Lug)


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

34 and 36mm


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

A watch that has been handed down in my family starting with my Grandfarther.
A Swiss Made Lucien Piccard Seashark 10K gold filled automatic watch.

This was a man's watch and the case measures 33mm.
I would love to know when it was made. I believe in its time it was one of the thinnest automatic watches.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My dads 39 mm Swiss Army quartz diver from the 90's


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

My new 35mm Timex Easy Reader.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

When I came out of the building, a lot of dealers surrounded me.

And I picked this piece, of course: Mao Tse-Tung waving-hand and star-second 









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*39mm....*

and a favorite!



Kurt


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

My only <39 mm watch:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

All of mine are <39mm














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin reissue


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Here is the new Timex Marlin resissue. 34mm I think and wears that way. Nice dial, but I need to change out the lousy strap it comes on.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Omega Seamaster









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

A friend of mine just drew my attention to this bad boy this morning and I am smitten.

Not in my collection but working on it


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Seiko 4205.









The smaller (38mm) bother to the 7002 (not 6309 because 7002 is date only) 
It's still quite a chunky watch but the 27mm dial, as opposed to the 30mm dial of, for example, the SARB035 or AquaTerra makes it look and feel much smaller.


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Timex Marlin on custom shell Cordovan strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

35 mm Edox


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

36mm Explorer on Bond nato


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a really great combo, @carfanatic991. Looks great on you. I find the 36mm much more appealing than the 39mm (6.5" wrist here). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Figgy1R22R (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Expedition United - 38mm on 6-¾" wrist:


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

28mm:















32mm:








33mm:








34mm:















35mm:








38mm:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Enduro 38mm.


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Although I don?t consider it small, it?s still 39mm


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My 36mm Glashuette Caliber 70.1:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

356 Weiss 38.5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

37.5mm.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

34 mm


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

36mm of pure - blue - beauty.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Vintage DOXA circa 1961, 35mm









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

1986 Rolex 6694 35mm


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

CW 38mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

kalburnfall said:


> CW 38mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where did you buy the strap? Looks good.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*30mm*

30mm


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Snow and Zenith Class _Elite_, case diameter (without crown) - 37 mm.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

lukeap69 said:


> Nice. Where did you buy the strap? Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a strap I got with a timex - I think it goes well with the watch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh, I might be able to find something in the cupboard.....

Concord Saratoga Automatic 18K only 34mm









Concord Saratoga GMT/Day/Date/Power Reserve at 37mm









Concord Saratoga Chronograph Tachymeter just under at 38.5mm









Concord Saratoga Quartz with Blue Mosaic Dial 34mm









Concord Saratoga Quartz with White Mosaic Dial 34mm









Concord Impresario 18K Zenith Elite HW Reserve de Marche 35mm









Concord Impresario 18K Triple Calendar Zenith El Primero 38mm









All for sale, except the last one.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 5 SNK789 37mm
View attachment 12727575


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

1963 Hamilton RR Special 50. 36mm.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is the one I am wearing today. 39mm:


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Modern 38mm diver:








Vintage 36mm Seiko Chronograph:


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

38mm for first two, 39mm for the sun seconds timex









life is too short to contemplate how long life is


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

My vintage omega







Regards


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

33mm


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith El Primero 1969 at 38mm.








Rolex Thunderbird 16263 at 36mm (sport bezel does measure 38mm across).








Super Squale 20 atmos at 38mm.








Rolex Day Date at 36mm.








Three vintage Seiko Monacos at 36mm.








Vintage BMC Valjoux 7733 reverse panda chrono at 36mm.









Have many 40-41mm. My wrist is 7 1/8" and 40mm is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

38 MM Timex Waterbury


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

With the lone exception of the Tissot, all of the watches in my collection are 38 or under.


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Don Madson said:


> 1986 Rolex 6694 35mm


Beautiful watch, nice shot


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

This just arrived from Amazon...gonna be my first mod...


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Strike 1; quartz.
Strike 2; TAG Heuer.
Strike 3; you have mistaken me for someone who gives a flying frijole about the above.

This was my traveling companion through 11 states and 7 countries back in the 1990's. After decades of storage I put a battery in and it's 1-2 seconds fast a week. Lume is weak though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Should be 37 or 38mm

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

1967 Longines w/284 hand-wind movement. It's about 35mm in diameter.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My small Watches on my small wrist.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

1954 Omega.


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

39mm Tissot on my 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My 21st birthday present in 1978.
Seiko Automatic. 36 mm on my 195mm wrist.
I wear it every now and then and it feels sooooo good


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

zed073 said:


> 1954 Omega.


What a stunner that is!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks omeglycine.

It's my birth year but more importantly was passed
on to me when my dad passed away in 1999.



omeglycine said:


> What a stunner that is!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

zed073 said:


> Thanks omeglycine.
> 
> It's my birth year but more importantly was passed
> on to me when my dad passed away in 1999.


Your dad had remarkable tastes. It's a really special watch. I hope my son enjoys wearing and sharing mine someday.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll bet they will cherish them. 

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing a King Seiko 5246-6000 today.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

1964 Smiths manual wind.
33mm on my 195mm wrist.
It really is very small.
The close up and angle of photography makes it appear larger...


----------



## Defo (Dec 21, 2017)

Grinderman said:


> Wearing a King Seiko 5246-6000 today.
> View attachment 12748063


Great looking watch! What is the difference between a King Seiko and a Grand Seiko?


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Generally came down to the movements used . GS usually having a slightly advanced movement. This particular model I think rivals the GS of the era. Lots of interesting specs like a Solid case back and agjustment screw. Also a officially chronometer movement. Definitely cool little watches . Mines measured at 35.50mm where’s like a 36mm though


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Generally came down to the movements used . GS usually having a slightly advanced movement. This particular model I think rivals the GS of the era. Lots of interesting specs like a Solid case back and agjustment screw. Also a officially chronometer movement. Definitely cool little watches . Mines measured at 35.50mm where’s like a 36mm though


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1949 Certina Kurth frères.
22mm case diameter.

Nicolas


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

lukeap69 said:


> 39mm Tissot on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one! Model #?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

dantan said:


> My small Watches on my small wrist.


Black Bay looks made for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

warsh said:


> Love that one! Model #?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is Tissot Couturier Automatic Black Dial T035.428.11.051.00

It's actually growing on me after wearing it for few days.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke441 (Dec 23, 2017)

No laughing, my wife absolutely adores her 1969 Timex Snoopy watch. It's so tiny.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Georges bumper today. 31 mm


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

This beautiful NOS Победа (Victory), on navy perlon. Classy.









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very cool dial on that Tissot... Reminds me of A. Lange & Sohne



lukeap69 said:


> 39mm Tissot on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

indeed it does! Lange 1 38.5.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

34mm (I think).


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

35mm or less


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

And more 

36mm
















35mm









31mm (!)


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

34mm Rolex 14000










36mm Rolex 16264 (IIRC)










35mm Cartier Pasha


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

36mm Armida A11


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

35mm beauty


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Not for sale yet, but this one is coming soon. 38mm, acrylic crystal.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Shanghai kontiki homage. 35mm, handwind, available in black, white or blue dials for only $51 shipped...

View attachment 12872315


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

That would be most of them except the Tudor black bay. Small selection, Zenith< Nomos< Memovox.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi all!

I got a new little Seiko Moonphase. Vintage, small, and in really good shape!

Here's my little 6f22 Seiko Moonphase, on it's new-vintage skookum-thin lizard strap. (Courtesy of the eBay store: timesofplentyvintagewatchbands . Check it out!)

What do y'all think?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

atdegs said:


> Not for sale yet, but this one is coming soon. 38mm, acrylic crystal.
> 
> View attachment 12872281
> 
> ...


Cool! Bracelet looks horrendous, but leather is money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Vintage Certina 5101, mid-1960s, case diameter (without crown): 34 mm, calibre 25-36:


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I was just happy a micro brand is putting watches on bracelets. There don't seem to be many doing that. It's actually pretty comfortable.



Puckbw11 said:


> Cool! Bracelet looks horrendous, but leather is money!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Big fan of the under 40mm watch, here's today's pic. 38mm MontBlanc Sport Diver.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Recently purchased, sellers pic, still en route.. 34mm Oris .


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

atdegs said:


> I was just happy a micro brand is putting watches on bracelets. There don't seem to be many doing that. It's actually pretty comfortable.


Good point - nobody can really do that right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

38mm Zenith El Primero








38mm Vintage Super Squale








Vintage 36mm Rolex 1803








36mm Rolex Thunderbird








36mm Vintage Seiko Monacos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probep (Nov 8, 2015)

Gold Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra, 36 mm, cal. Omega 2500.
I like it.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

These 2 from the mid 60's. Still running strong and very accurate!


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

1958...Working mans Rolex lol









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

32.5mm Doxa on 6-3/4" wrist


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

mougino said:


> 1949 Certina Kurth frères.
> 22mm case diameter.
> 
> Nicolas


Exquisite!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Today's 38mm a pair of Seiko SARB automatics.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Got this to scratch my California dial itch - Datejust style 36mm:








And I liked the size so much I got this - Tudor 76200 36mm:








Here are a few more:
1974 Omega Geneve 35mm








Raketa Copernic 35mm








Seagull 1963 38mm








Slava Watermelon 36mm








Slava California 36mm








LLB Self-Illuminating Field Watch 37mm








I'm sure there are some others, but these are the ones that make the rotation pretty often.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36, vintage IWC calibre 89, Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary, MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim, Rolex Explorer, and Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Amphibia... it is like owning a NOS watch from the 1970s.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

dantan said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36, vintage IWC calibre 89, Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary, MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim, Rolex Explorer, and Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


Your beautiful watches deserve better photos...!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Today's pic, 356 Sinn copper - 38mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

35mm Kosmos24 watch "Orion" (Russian-inspired, French-made 24-hour watch).









35mm 1992 Swatch Irony.









35mm 1977 Kelton Rallye watch.









34mm vintage 1950's Enicar Ultrasonic.









35mm 1977 Kelton-Timex dive watch.









(sorry for bad quality of last two photos).

Nicolas


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Newly arrived 35mm MWC quartz field watch, feels like a toy watch, looks so much better in their photos. It wears comfortably though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I started the day with this.Mouse over the photos for specifications.Blue hands would be nice but that is the reflection of my phone case. I suppose you could call it a CASIO version of an easy reader as well as a solar DJ. I really should get some cyclops.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An old TIMEX in whiteface.(1996?)It is 9.5 mm t by 35 mm wide with the crown.It is 39 mm long and the lugs are 18mm. Mouse over the photos for the other two.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Today's offering. JeanRichard two tone in 39mm.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Fresh catch!


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

View attachment 12881259


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Todays entry, MkII Nassau.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

The Rolex 1003 in the middle


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A few of mine....


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Iconik 2! Always feels like an awesome, classic watch on the wrist. Have a good weekend all!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12880687


Great shot!! That's the new reissue, right? What is the strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

Vintage TT Datejust









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DS30 Yellow


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

OP39


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seiko Goldfeather

*


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

38mm Omega Railmaster LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

1945 Jaeger LeCoultre . 30mm without crown.










Regards,


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

My Merci LMM-01, on a black horween shell cordovan strap with red stitching.


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

My everyday watch, Seiko SKX013. 38mm. I don't think I'll ever buy anything bigger.


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

And my beater watch. My CWC G10 UK Army surplus (issued '05)


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

1990 Seiko RAF Gen 1 (7A28-7021) 37mm. One of the last ones made. I love how it disappears on my wrist. Very comfortable (and a superb movement)!


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

1950 Aristo Chronograph 35mm (Venus 188 movement) - My granddad's watch, beautifully restored by The Watch Guy in the UK. My granddad was a high school basketball coach and referee. He used this watch on the job for decades.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

1976 Timex 33mm - My grandfather's watch. He was a WWII veteran (Army) and a tool and die maker. He wore this on an expansion bracelet, with the dial turned to the inside of his wrist. I wish I could get this one restored, but it still works despite the "throw away" nature of the movement.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of these CWCs. I had the PRS-10 version and it was a great, great watch. Tough as nails and comfortable.


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

Otosi said:


> I'm a fan of these CWCs. I had the PRS-10 version and it was a great, great watch. Tough as nails and comfortable.


Yup, mines survived a couple of years abuse. I wear it to work as a mechanical technician. Have picked up a couple of scratches on the face but asides from that it doesn't skip a beat. Had a wee issue with it recently with condensation appearing under the crystal after a 10-15cm douse whilst washing up, having a friend look at the seals. Tempted to buy a new version of the civilian version to add to my 'forever' collection.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

CAElite said:


> Yup, mines survived a couple of years abuse. I wear it to work as a mechanical technician. Have picked up a couple of scratches on the face but asides from that it doesn't skip a beat. Had a wee issue with it recently with condensation appearing under the crystal after a 10-15cm douse whilst washing up, having a friend look at the seals. Tempted to buy a new version of the civilian version to add to my 'forever' collection.


The PRS (Timefactors) version is no longer made, but it IS modern. It has a 7 year battery and better water resistance. I think 10 ATM. They occasionally pop up for sale. Might be worth a look! Here's a pic of my old one. I wish I still had it.


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

All of my 'small' watches.. 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

39.2mm. So sue me.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

38 mm.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Bulova Accutron 26b12 is 37mm with a 2892-a2 movement.








Bulova 26b48 is 36mm with a 2824 movement.








Cyma Navy Star Deluxe circa 1965 is 35mm with an R488.2 movement.








Bulova Commander circa 1965 is 33.5mm with a USA made 10COAC movement.


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my favourites 36mm explorer 1.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

36mm


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko sarb017 38.5mm, Nomos Timeless Club II 38mm, Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra 39mm, Longines Presence 38mm, Seiko SARB035 38mm, Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage 38mm


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

33mm









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

38 mm Navitimer Montbrillant on Colareb strap


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

32mm


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

34mm:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

35mm


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

This one is 32mm.


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sitting through the good ol' Wednesday mid-day meeting with my latest acquisition 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

38mm Blancpain. Just swapped onto the NATO, pretty happy with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

At least 1/3 of my collection is "small". I have small wrists, I have to embrace smaller watches or else look like a clown. 

Beijing Beihai, 39mm:


VSA Classic, 38mm:


Casio DB-380-1DF, 32mm:


Casio AQ-230, 29mm?:


Shanghai "Peace", 36mm:


Seiko SKX031K2 (discontinued), 38mm:


Vintage Bucherer, 34mm:


80s Seiko, 36mm?:


1942 Benrus, 28mm?:


Limes Bauhaus, 36mm:


Tissot Desire, 35mm:


1973 Vulcain chrono, 38mm:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Nice!!!



Smaug said:


> At least 1/3 of my collection is "small". I have small wrists, I have to embrace smaller watches or else look like a clown.
> 
> 1973 Vulcain chrono, 38mm:


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Wears slightly larger than my other 38s but fits so nicely


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer!  37,5 mm

View attachment 12920921


All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> 35mm
> 
> View attachment 12912529
> 
> ...


that Flagship is BEAUTIFUL! 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My 21st birthday present.
1978 Seiko Auto. 36.5mm


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Installed a navy blue Hirsch Duke









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

prinzaugsburg said:


> My 21st birthday present.
> 1978 Seiko Auto. 36.5mm


I can tell you cherish this Seiko. I would too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

bryan6795 said:


> Sitting through the good ol' Wednesday mid-day meeting with my latest acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ming is an impressive watch. It has serious quality and fresh design. But it also allows for fun, especially great that the fun is provided by the company... in this case, the various choices of Ming leather straps, each with its own buckle and quick-release pins for fast strap changes (less than a minute).























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)

Few of my favs, been a while away so good to be back!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Ming 17.01.
38mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

Datejust 36mm


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Transocean 38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's watch,Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage at 38mm on QR Tiber Leather.

Happy day.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vostok Classica just arrived this week, 39 mm, 2409A hand-winding, +2.5 sec/day out of the box...


----------



## Typos (Feb 23, 2012)

My Speedmaster Reduced Japan edition


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Conditioned my leather strap last night, what do you guys think?









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thedose said:


> Conditioned my leather strap last night, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Always love a blue strap especially on a Mido Baroncelli. What's he strap brand?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra edition on oe leather strap. 39mm.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> Looks good. Always love a blue strap especially on a Mido Baroncelli. What's he strap brand?


It's just a Hirsch Duke in navy blue, was really dried out when it arrived


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

My Little hammie ) loving it


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 38mm


----------



## HauteHorloger (Feb 17, 2018)

Old picture but my Breitling SuperOcean 38


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

thedose said:


> It's just a Hirsch Duke in navy blue, was really dried out when it arrived


What do you use to condition the strap?


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thought this would suit me better than a SKX007/9, the 38mm Citizen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's my small watch collection...
2018-03-03_01-07-39 
Early 80's Rado Green Horse 35mm

2018-03-03_01-22-23 
Certina Podium DS 38mm

2018-03-03_01-18-40 
Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm

2018-03-03_01-14-16 
Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm

2018-02-18_04-39-06 
Oris Aquis 36mm

2018-02-24_01-03-25 
Oris Artix GT 37mm


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

HauteHorloger said:


> Old picture but my Breitling SuperOcean 38


I need that!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

35mm


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a 39 mm Speedy Reduced, a 38mm Transocean and a 26mm wide Bedat! I also have a 38mm Hamilton on pre-order.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Accutron astronaut. 38mm









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Glycine Airman 18, 39mm, 6.75" wrist









Nomos Tangente Gangreserve, 35mm, same wrist size (can't afford to buy a new one)









Hamilton Khaki Field, 39mm, 6.8" wrist (I just a burger)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The now discontinued Seiko SARB017 Alpinist 38mm.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

38.5mm Archimede Outdoor Protect


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

1960 Bulova 23 Jewels ... smallest watch I have in my collection @31.6mm ... the blue dial is exquisite. I call this my "Baby Explorer" ...


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

29mm vintage mido multifort










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KNK (Jan 9, 2018)

mak1277 said:


> View attachment 11730426
> 
> 
> My newest addition...love the size (38.5mm, wears even smaller with the barrel case).


Hi mak1277,
Really nice watch. I had come across the Archimede outdoor a while ago and really liked it but was concerned about the lug width/band with issue. From what I understand lug width is 18mm. But Archimede bands are 22mm wide, as is the watch edge, having an indent at the lug side to for the narrower lugs. I didn't get the watch in the end being concerned I wouldn't be able to use it with standard bands in a way that looks good.
Did you try using yours with other bands? Any thoughts? Pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Max Bill auto 38mm. This one looks big to me

https://i.imgur.com/GRAoGw8.jpg

Stowa Antea b2b 355

https://i.imgur.com/PUHPyH6.jpg

Seiko Lord Marvel (34mm)

https://i.imgur.com/lLuaHSe.jpg


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Tudor Oysterdate (34mm) and Revue Sport (35mm) - both watches from 1995, so not quite vintage (yet).


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sinn 556i is 39mm of GADA goodness









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

warsh said:


> Sinn 356 is 39mm of GADA goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a 556i to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ooops! Not enough coffee yet. Thanks for catching that. Post fixed.


jcartw20 said:


> Looks like a 556i to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

warsh said:


> ooops! Not enough coffee yet. Thanks for catching that. Post fixed.


Happens to the best of us. Nice watch regardless. Wear it in good health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Oyster Prince 34 on 6" wrist, just got in today fresh from FedEx! 









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

barutanseijin said:


> Stowa Antea b2b 355
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PUHPyH6.jpg
> 
> ...


The LM and the B2B complement each other nicely.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Vostok cadet? About 1.5 inches including the crown. Sorry I don't know what that is in mm's. And yes, Canada does use the metric system but I am old school and never really bothered to figure it out.


----------



## Juror-Iam (Apr 1, 2017)

Vintage mechanical Timex 1970's 30mm









https://www.etsy.com/shop/ManCaveLeather


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

My beloved tangente (38mm) ... confiscated by wife


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Tudor BB36 on bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

New to me, hamilton intra matic 38mm










Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm. It was gone for a while, but I am so glad to have it back!



If you look closely, you can make out the Rolex logo etched into the crystal at "6":



Someone please scold me if I ever try to flip this watch again!

I love this watch, for more reasons that it's beauty. It is an updated version of the previous Air-King, in that it has bigger hands, which make it a lot easier to read the time. It is also a real vintage size. And the best part is that it is so unlike most modern men's watches.

When I went to my favorite Italian restaurant for dinner tonight, the owner asked me if I had a new watch. I guess he hadn't seen me wear it before. And his comment was that it was the size of a ladies watch. He did not mean to insult me, which indeed he did not, but it just typifies the reaction a guy gets when he wears a watch this size. And that makes the rebel in me want to wear it even more!

It does seem tiny, compared to the 44mm Eterna Bronze that I wore all day. But I love it, and the change of style it gives me, which in the end is really a bit of fun. It reminds me of why I love all types and sizes of watches, and how I can change from one to another as my mood might change throughout the day.

I really love various reactions when I tell people that it's a Rolex. They always expect something that either looks like a Submariner, or a Datejust on a Jubilee bracelet. Both of which are looks that I love personally, but I can't have them all.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Cosmo1 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

My 35mm Bulova Accutron, worn by my father and grandfather before me.


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

One good Accutron deserves another. Passed to me by my father-in-law
35mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Vermonster said:


> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Holy moly. An HMT! Thought those were long gone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Juror-Iam said:


> Vintage mechanical Timex 1970's 30mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Timex, I like the date windows


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Zodiac seawolf 53









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll play. Here's my Mk XVI and former 3706.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hamilton intramatic 38mm









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nomos Timeless Club II 38mm


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

29mm 1940s


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Orient Star "Explorient" in white









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Pair of day date on a leather nato.


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

Orient Chicane on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Seiko Lord Matic


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My new-to-me Vulcain Cricket. 
Thanks Justin! 
Calibre 401 from the late 50s/early 60s


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

My new-to-me Rolex ref 1500. My father gave it to me over the weekend. Smallest in size, biggest in sentiment in my collection









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Railmaster 38mm


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Seamaster in 39mm from the same 60th anniversary edition


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

CeeCab705 said:


> Here's my small watch collection...
> 2018-03-03_01-07-39
> Early 80's Rado Green Horse 35mm
> 
> ...


Hamilton is the small wristed man's best friend. And I love that Rado, incredible.


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


Nice! Is this the 201 model?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Some gorgeous examples here guys, inspiring dare I say!


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

drdas007 said:


> Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


Badass. Love it


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

darklight111 said:


>


That looks cool. What's the ref number and case size on that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

38mm Deep blue dial


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

38mm aviator


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Today the 36mm black explorient









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18 GMT


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

A recent pickup: the SBGW041 at 37.3mm.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

kepa said:


> A recent pickup: the SBGW041 at 37.3mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice! I don't think I have ever seen that model. You don't see many GS models with the arabics. Is that one a manual wind?
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Back on today. I consider myself to have wrists on the larger end of the spectrum (7.5") but I'm really surprised how well this 34mm OP Date wears... It comes across much larger









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

LeCoultre


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Seiko 5


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> Very, very nice! I don't think I have ever seen that model. You don't see many GS models with the arabics. Is that one a manual wind?
> Cheers,
> Carl


Yep, the 9S64 movement. I believe it is the only GS that has ever had breguet style, arabic numerals all the way around the dial (no date to interrupt the numbers).


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

@lo_scrivano : Breitling Navitimer Montbrillant from 1998 IIRC. The case is 38mm


----------



## DeepBlue1 (Jan 3, 2018)

36mm-38mm is perfect size imo. Not sure if that would be called small?


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Pair of midsize omega diver.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SARB033 (just discontinued)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

OCean GMT 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

All 39 or smaller









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

'68 Seiko Sportsmatic -- 38 mm. Hodinkee gator strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Haha. LOVE that!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

saeglopuralifi said:


> CeeCab705 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my small watch collection...
> ...


Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

38mm Seiko SARB017 aka Alpinist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

34mil Timex Marlin.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

darklight111 said:


> 38mm Seiko SARB017 aka Alpinist


Sorry, a bit off topic.What bracelet do you use and how does it fit the watch? If you don't mind, appreciate if you can post how the end link fit the case. Thanks man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the work week with the 37.5 mm Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

35.1mm diameter
8.83mm thick


----------



## esen (Oct 2, 2016)

Eterna military from the 30s.
~30mm without crown.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic.What bracelet do you use and how does it fit the watch? If you don't mind, appreciate if you can post how the end link fit the case. Thanks man.


It's an OEM Seiko Strap I ordered with the watch (Seiya Japan). The bracelet is very nicely done. These are solid endlinks and they fit perfectly. No rattle at all.

Here's for today :


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic.What bracelet do you use and how does it fit the watch? If you don't mind, appreciate if you can post how the end link fit the case. Thanks man.


It's an OEM Seiko Strap I ordered with the watch (Seiya Japan). The bracelet is very nicely done. These are solid endlinks and they fit perfectly. No rattle at all.

Here's for today :


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Hamilton is the small wristed man's best friend. And I love that Rado, incredible.


Every watch you have I have either had other wanted at some point 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

36mm DJ









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Tudor BB 36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## esen (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi! 
Do you have any opinion about the brand and/or manufacturing year of the watch?
(the band width is about 16mm)


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@andsan, nice collection! I like the Zenith with the 4:30 date. Those indices are great. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

35mm Timex automatic from 1968









38mm Mid-Size SKX013


----------



## vancanfanedm (May 21, 2016)

38mm Classic









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> 35mm Timex automatic from 1968
> 
> View attachment 13033533


Damn that is one gorgeous Timex! How did it survive so nicely for 50 years?


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18 3918 Purist


----------



## ck2335 (Nov 19, 2017)

I just acquired this CWC G10. It was purchased in 2008 from Silvermans. Can anyone tell me if this is military issued or civilian?


----------



## Vorsprung (Oct 19, 2011)

38mm Strela checking in!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not a small watch guy due to my oversized wrist, but I do adore these...


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers (Mar 18, 2013)

Waltham Diver


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My Alpinist







On my wrist








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cartier Santos Medium Size (2018 SIHH release).


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

34.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@brandon\, very nice! I dig the angled date window. I wish manufacturers still did that. It’s a cool look.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

36, 19 mm lugs


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got this back from movement service by Michael Young...running perfectly!

Tudor Oyster Prince 34 circa 1953









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Less than 39mm New to me yesterday!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Correct watch for the North Pole.
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Latest sub-39 acquisitions - Omega Dynamic Gen III 36.5mm 3 hander and 38.5mm chrono (with lume shot!):


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Christopher Ward 38mm C60 Trident 600 vintage.


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Seiko Sarb033 - love this piece:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)

My 26 year old Swatch and my 46 year old Hamilton.
Both right at 38mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> Latest sub-39 acquisitions - Omega Dynamic Gen III 36.5mm 3 hander and 38.5mm chrono (with lume shot!):
> 
> View attachment 13056861
> 
> ...


OOOohhhh You got the pair? I am jealous!!!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

35mm


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

A favorite modern 36mm manual winder


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

This is the smallest watch I own:









33.5mm X38mm X 8mm, 23 gr,strap that tapers to 14mm.

I like it a lot.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

39mm. Fits nice on my 8 inch wrist. It's not to big and not to small. Vance.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Sarb035 38mm


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hamilton Viewmatic, 37mm


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Nomos Club on red perlon


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Vintage Darwils. All under 39


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

A 35mm I love as well. Unfortunately the battery kicked out last week and didn’t realze until yesterday when I went to put it on. Found this at a local thrift shop for $20USD. By far my best find yet!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Top to bottom. 37, 35,35,37,39.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

39mm including crown!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The Triumph is 38.5 mm









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Today a vintage Tudor 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Breitling Colt 38mm


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Happen to be wearing this today, 1958 Omega Constellation. I believe it checks in at 35-36mm.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members. Nomos Timeless Club II, 38mm.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

rfortson said:


> Happen to be wearing this today, 1958 Omega Constellation. I believe it checks in at 35-36mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish manufacturers still did cool indices like that. I love how those catch the light. Looks great!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

38mm Seiko 6108-8000 ~50 years old.









Awww... GMT hand is shy and hiding.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

38


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

34" Seamaster DeVille, circa 1965


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

early 1970s BWC manual winder, 37 mm


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Laco Flieger 39mm


----------



## mgraham (Dec 17, 2011)

Glashutte Original AutoDate (38-42-07-22-04) 39mm


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

SKX013, IWC Mark XV, SARB033, Tudor Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo', Heuer Camaro. All 37-38mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Aristo 7001H8
A mere 34mm diameter and 6mm thick.
Powered by the hand-wind Peseux (ETA) 7001, the world's thinnest current production mechanical movement, it allows extremely thin mechanical watches that would normally require a very thin quartz movement. Yes, there are a few thinner mechanical movements, but they've been very limited production, more for attempting to create the thinnest mechanical movement in concept pieces than to create a production movement that can be used by watch makers and companies to put into thin watch designs.


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Dupe
This is happening periodically . . . dupe postings. WHY?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jlind said:


> Dupe
> This is happening periodically . . . dupe postings. WHY?


Site admin knows about it and is looking into it. They haven't revealed anything more than that...


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Site admin knows about it and is looking into it. They haven't revealed anything more than that...


OK . . . I was wondering what I was doing to cause it and was baffled.


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Yet another dupe postingo|


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

37.5:



38:



38:



38:



36:



38:



38.5:



38:


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orion Date Weiss 38.5 mm. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> 37.5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many good ones there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch, handwind with blue hands?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

All midsize, 34-39mm


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Great watch, handwind with blue hands?


Yup...and thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

New Lorier. 39mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Omega Seamaster, 1956, 501 cal


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Missed getting a similar one with a chocolate coloured dial last evening in an auction.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Junghans Form C - 39mm:


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Have attempted to put a FS sale for this one, for few weeks now, as I need to clea some funds for another piece. Every time I start taking photos of it though, something mysterious :-s happens and it silently returns to the box :think:

Nice sunny day b-)


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Omega Dynamic III, 36.5mm.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Spaceview action 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Omega!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Guinand FO today. 37.5mm!









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## knebo (Jun 13, 2017)

new love -- my JLC Master Geographic (38mm on 16.5cm/6.5inch wrist)


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

36mm Early 80's









How times change.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

36mm









38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Bernhardt GMTII @ 39mm.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

fastfras said:


> Bernhardt GMTII @ 39mm.


It's tough to find a modern under 40mm GMT. I like the proportions of your GMT there.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

At 38.7 this Tiger just makes the cut


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

35.5 mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just got it back yesterday from a full service- and he really made it look nice!

































My watchmaker said the band took a lot of work--clean, then smack the dirt out on the counter, then repeat for 2 days.
I cannot believe this is the same watch I took in.
Thanks for looking
AlaskaJohnboy

PS. Is it unusual for your wife's eyes to bug out of your head when you tell her the watch service cost $180?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> It's tough to find a modern under 40mm GMT. I like the proportions of your GMT there.


Thanks. I have two other GMT's similarly sized so this one will soon be on the block. It's running about 23 seconds fast per day, going to the watchmaker for an adjustment then on to the sales board.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Early 1970's Poljot Signal. 34mm, 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

37mm Alpina 10 Supercompressor.
1966









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18 38mm & 39mm


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

SBCZ005, the Grey Ghost 39mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

dwilliams851 said:


> 37mm Alpina 10 Supercompressor.
> 1966
> 
> 
> ...


That's such a great piece! Hit me up with a PM if you ever think of moving it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

warsh said:


> That's such a great piece! Hit me up with a PM if you ever think of moving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Its my birth year watch, so may hang around for a while 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Not sure if I've shown these particular ones in this thread before (I'll be damned if I bother to go through north of 60 pages of it), so, just in case I didn't...

1946 Omega ref. MI 2214-9, 32mm:








1948 Roamer made for Turler, 33mm:








Ca.1976 Certina Club 2000, 34mm:








1960s Indus De Luxe:








1947 Tissot Antimagnetique, 33mm:


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

1971 Hamilton Dateline 35 mm


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

the only Rolex I have


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

bqtime said:


> the only Rolex I have


@bqtime, that one looks great! I love the indices, and the hands and bezel are awesome. What year is it? Looks fantastic on you. Great photo!


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> @bqtime, that one looks great! I love the indices, and the hands and bezel are awesome. What year is it? Looks fantastic on you. Great photo!


Here is another shot of it... yes, the indices, the bezel, the easy to wear size... the ref. is 6569, I believe it is around 195x...


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

My one and only Rolex. (so far...)


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

bqtime said:


> Here is another shot of it... yes, the indices, the bezel, the easy to wear size... the ref. is 6569, I believe it is around 195x...


 Very nice photo! The way the light catches that bezel is pretty captivating. Wear it in good health!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Eterna Airforce 39mm. Every time I consider throwing it up for sale, I strap it on and find myself not wanting to part with it!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd call 39mm a "small" watch...

*39mm*
IWC 3706








AP ROC 26300st








Omega FOIS








*38 x 25.5mm*
Cartier Tank Basculante








*36mm*
Lange 1815 U/D








*35mm*
Rolex Cellini 5330








*27.5mm*
RL 867 White Gold


----------



## shine0727 (Dec 13, 2017)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy FF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Just back from a service. Love this one (although it's mostly worn by my wife)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Citizen Bullhead at 38mm
Column-Wheel, flyback, Panda, wonderful!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Omega Piepan Constellation from 1958, 35mm









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice photo! The way the light catches that bezel is pretty captivating. Wear it in good health!


Thanks  aged patina looks great on that bezel, yeah


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

AP RO 15450 37mm


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

ALL 3 ARE 35MM.


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

Glycine Airman Purist 18, in 38mm. Turned me on to the magic of smaller watches.


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

duplicate, sorry


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

36mm 1815 Up/Down









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB_ (Jan 28, 2014)

Mchu004 said:


> 36mm 1815 Up/Down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What reference is this @mchu004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

SMB_ said:


> What reference is this @mchu004
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


221.021

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook LE is 37.3mm


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

Recent purchase from Ebay. A 36mm 1975 Seiko Lord Matic. It's keeping amazing time by the way, like +/- 2 sec a day (with no service history).









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)

39mm Explorer 214270 mk ii


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

34mm vintage bucherer









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki Automatic H704450 38mm


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that longines looks amazing! What's the size?

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

39mm Chicane ... seems "just right" to me, rather than "small", on my 6.7 inch / 17 cm wrist.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a few under 39mm.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

MP83 said:


> Wow that longines looks amazing! What's the size?
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Thanks  35mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@fastfras, that Eterna looks great. The indices and sub-minute markers really give it a quasi-vintage look. Great stuff, and awesome photo to boot. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> @fastfras, that Eterna looks great. The indices and sub-minute markers really give it a quasi-vintage look. Great stuff, and awesome photo to boot. Thanks for sharing it.


It's a 36mm case and a copy of the original 1948 Eterna Matic with the first used roller bearing rotor. No too many are aware that Eterna were the creators of ETA and had a number of innovations still in use today. To me it's an iconic watch company and I'm fortunate to own such a limited piece.

- - - Updated - - -



Sir-Guy said:


> @fastfras, that Eterna looks great. The indices and sub-minute markers really give it a quasi-vintage look. Great stuff, and awesome photo to boot. Thanks for sharing it.


It's a 36mm case and a copy of the original 1948 Eterna Matic with the first used roller bearing rotor. No too many are aware that Eterna were the creators of ETA and had a number of innovations still in use today. To me it's an iconic watch company and I'm fortunate to own such a limited piece.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Old Tudor sub









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So elegant!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Bell and ross functi8n 38mm


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)




----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Timex Marlin 1965 Reissue, 34mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

37mm


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

38 mm vintage inspired three hander.


----------



## Juclaq (Aug 15, 2018)

My Rolex Explorer 1 39mm


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Datejust Thunderbird 36









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Rolex Datejust 36mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

38mm Ming watch 17.03


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

1965 Seiko 6601-7010 'Seahorse'

(Got the 45GS in the mail, so I'm passing it on to a good friend soon.)


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Vostok "Zissou"









Sinn 556A "Fine Link"









1963 Zenith 120 cal 40-T

...in other words, I don't own anything bigger than 39 [yet]. :-d


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's the newly-released Zodiac Olympos reissue, a little under 38mm diameter but a more substantial 45mm lug to lug length due to the manta ray design case. Thise is the LE mystery dial version, great little watch. A real pain to get a good photo of, the black dial, high polished hands and domed crystal make it almost impossible to make the hands visible without also getting major reflections all over the place.


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

36mm Rolex 16030 linen dial


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Glashutte


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier 38mm









Rado Captain Cook LE 37mm









Stowa Partitio 38mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

39mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seawolf is barely 40mm - hammy is 38mm and the explorient just 36mm









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

This vintage Military Timex (a birth year watch for me) is tiny. It measures as 33mm WITH the crown. I still like it though, and being a piece that I wear mostly around the house, I appreciate the light weight in comparison to the larger watches I wear throughout the day.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> This vintage Military Timex (a birth year watch for me) is tiny. It measures as 33mm WITH the crown. I still like it though, and being a piece that I wear mostly around the house, I appreciate the light weight in comparison to the larger watches I wear throughout the day.
> 
> View attachment 13455091
> 
> ...


That is a really nice watch / strap combo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

Just arrived: Dan Henry 1964. 38mm with 45mm L2L on a 6.3" wrist. Very happy with this one.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Surprised how well the 45mm case works for my 6.25inch wrist. The short lug to lug case really helps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

Citizen automatic 32 mm









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Compliant with the thread topic, my 39mm Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra. 9.3mm high, 45.3mm lug to lug width:-!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lorier Neptune V1 on 6.25 inch wrist. Note how the straight lugs cause bracelet to drop straight down and causes a gap between endlink and bracelet. The straight lugs are the only major flaw in this watch IMO so I usually wear the watch on an Erika's/MN strap.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Vintage Eterna Kontiki - 37mm


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

gmads said:


> Vintage Eterna Kontiki - 37mm
> 
> View attachment 13680855


----------



## Flippster (May 4, 2018)

Here is my 35mm IWC 3531 Portuguese.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Flippster said:


> Here is my 35mm IWC 3531 Portuguese.


That's nice!!


----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

helvetia 34mm ... 14kt









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Heuer Camaro 37mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fructus Temporum (Jul 10, 2017)

_34 mm* ZIM* (ЗИМ, 1-59, 1МЧЗ, 2601 movement) _








_
Redmi 5 Plus photo_


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Flippster said:


> Here is my 35mm IWC 3531 Portuguese.


Very nice! I didn't know they made it in that size. Mind if I ask your wrist size? Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Surprised how well the 45mm case works for my 6.25inch wrist. The short lug to lug case really helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6mm too big for this thread though?


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

This 36mm:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> 6mm too big for this thread though?


My bad, I missed the 39mm part lol...at least it shows that some bigger watch can fit smaller wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Grampa's vintage gold Longines, about 32mm.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Well, this may be a little unfair. I bought this mid-century NOS Sovil et Titus Geneve about 10 years ago. The movement is a diminuitive 16mm Incabloc 17 jewel movement. Never serviced, I seldom wear it...I love looking at it. Runs great.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The new Black Bay 58. Its 39mm perfection!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello again!
Since my last posting I have been wearing a few more smaller watches.

How about this old Timex Electric?








Or better yet-- this gorgeous Accutron from 1976. Have you ever seen one with that dial? 
I dunno if the pictures capture it right. The brown has a sunburst effect in the light. 
(And next service I am gonna get the hands lured with white Luminova so they glow again)

























Oh yeah and I found a great strap for the omega. Check this out!
Nice thick leather and it is über comfortable.


----------



## Chris G (Oct 17, 2014)

34mm to edge of crown. I bought this about 1990 and wore daily for about 10 years until it developed a moisture problem. I remember it cost about $80 in a small town jewelry store, but I though "Why not? I deserve it." I haven't worn it in years, but I just had a drawer full of watches repowered so I thought I would give it a spin.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

37mm


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

two new(ish) ones to me: 39 mm Zodiac, 36 mm Explorer


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

1930's Longines Fancy Lug 14k. 32mm


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

My newest "Small" acquisitions. Both cataloged at 36mm.


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

38, 36, 36. They wear surprisingly large, which I think is due to a 20mm lug width on a sub 40mm watch.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Smallest I will wear is my 39mm Speedmaster









Time is a gift...


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

Smallest watch I own is a 1938 Hamilton Seckron, approximately 22x31mm minus the crown or lugs. It's surprisingly as legible as a much larger modern watch.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Swatch and Seiko!


----------



## golfindoc (Nov 24, 2018)

1941 Hamilton Endicott -going to sell this one to fund a new purchase. Love vintage Hamiltons.

Tom


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

37mm GS SBGR051 on 6" wrist









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

Was from my grandfather, maybe 20 years on a desk.


----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

May be a stretch but this one is only 39mm (measuring just the bezel, without the crown and the crown guard side). Great size for a diver.









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Zerosugar (Apr 29, 2017)

36mm TOG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lzlbreak (Jul 12, 2018)

36mm GS


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Picked up this Seiko from 1976. It is very strange to be wearing something this small, but I gave it a go today!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

The white explorient back on its original bracelet









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Black Bay 58. 39MM.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

36mm


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

A Classic. Explorer 214270 39MM.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Buchmann69, I like the framing on that day/date wheel, Rob. Nice piece!

37mm Citizen on a 6.5" wrist here tonight.










...and a photo from last week showing it properly. Nice size, and I like how its lug-to-lug is more manageable too.


----------



## jeromegz82 (Dec 10, 2018)

Blancpain Leman Dual Time 38mm on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

I think all of my watches are sub-40mm due to my 6.25 inch wrist size. Here's the two smallest in my collection: Vintage Must De Cartier (about 31-32mm) hand-me-down from my father and a Stowa Antea Klassik KS (35.5).


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Skx013.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Black Bay 58 is 39mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

Citizen automatic on nato









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Seiko 7a38-7020 38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Omega AT


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)

I really like this one, but it just doesn't get alot of wrist time.


----------



## Jordan9171 (Jul 13, 2017)

38.5mm Monta Triumph


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A birth year datejust in this dual/ bezel/ bracelet combo is on my target list.

Another classic...36mm Explorer I (114270)


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My dad's 34mm Rolex Precision. He got this when he graduated college in early 60's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

just today


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Forgot the wrist shot lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Latest acquisition of the year, a 34.5mm Voumard 2000









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Seiko stopped making the 38 mm SKX013 dive watch several years ago. But, guess what? Now they have a new 38 mm, a SKX013k2. 
Perfect for smallish wrists, like mine, and a ladies diver. I like this new Seiko so much when I get the time, just might start a thread.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today it is a watch I just got...
My Grandfather's International Association of Machinists watch.
Anyone able to date this Caravelle? 
My guess is it may be a retirement watch from the early 70's....
Or it could be earlier. He was a machinist for over 35 years.
(36mm across. 39 with crown)


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Passed down to me from Dad


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

26mm Oris

Edit: No, I don't wear this watch as it's way too small for me now. It was gifted to me when I was 11.


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

36mm DJ sporting a new strap


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DS30


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today is Dad's 1964 Accutron. All original, He says this is the stretch band it came with....
He bought it with the money from his first teaching job. (M4 designation on the back)


----------



## Watchcase55 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dan Henry Gran Tourisme 1964 on a Rios racing strap


----------



## Watchcase55 (Feb 29, 2016)

Dan Henry Gran Tourisme 1964 on a Rios racing strap

View attachment 13788091


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

My FOIS - 39.7mm. Love how the case symmetry is preserved by the lack of crown/pusher guards. A modern watch with vintage dimensions and flair.


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

My Twiddle Dee and Twiddle Dumb......
One is a 14k Rose Gold with calendar, other is a 18k Yellow Gold with non-calendar


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

It felt a bit small when I first purchased it, but now I find it about ideal


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

37mm GS SBGR053 on my 6.25inch wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

I gifted my vintage Raymond Weil parsifal 32 mm to my daughter and mine is a lucien picard 42 mm. in the picture.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

37mm


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Zodiac 39mm


----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

37mil


----------



## jabster410 (Oct 20, 2012)

Current small watch line up: Junghans Max Bill, JLC Master Control Date with sector dial, and Monta Triumph.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

39mm Explorer, wears bigger though.


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

Certina DS Podium - 38 mm


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

33mm 1994 Benrus reissue









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

33mm Doxa


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

erikclabaugh said:


> 33mm Doxa


That doxa looks great!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

114270 - 36mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

Need to hit this one with some polywatch, but it's the smallest I own right now and I look forward to getting it cleaned up.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I am guessing it's 36mm, but don't actually know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tudor 39mm. My minimum size preference for my 6.5in wrist.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

These were cheap, but love the vibe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wayyyyyyy smaller than 39mm. And older than 39 years too! (47 years old to be exact)


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

Junghans Max Bill Hand-wound 34mm


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

34.5mm 1965 Bulova Ambassador, also ultrathin









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

All my watches, except the GS are 39mm or less:


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

1982 Bulova Super Seville - 36mm









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

My newest small addition, online specs seem to vary between 35.5 and 37mm but the tear drop lugs make it wear larger.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tissot T870/970. 34mm. I received it as a gift for working somewhere for 25yrs (many years ago).


----------



## KWOJ (Jul 18, 2015)

Carl F Bucherer Patravi Power Reserve 38mm


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> It felt a bit small when I first purchased it, but now I find it about ideal
> View attachment 13788169


I hope I can find one of these when I'm ready. My 556i Blue is currently one of my favorite watches, the white would be a nice complement.

There was a 556i Weiss LE available on the sale forums, but that version had different hands and a date window :-(


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Some vintage godness - all of these are 34 to 38mm - got em straight from Peru, Illinois, where the westclox factory was and from someone whose father & other relatives worked in the factory. They are in almost pristine condition, so far keeping great time and even with the original straps.









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

An Everite (H Samuel's own brand), 30mm

A Herma, 31mm

I can't remember if I already added my 31mm Kienzle watches to this thread.

A better picture of the Everite


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

38mm with too long lugs, wears like a 40mm


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

35mm & 44.5mm lug to lug, on a 6.8" wrist


----------



## djcoronel (Mar 31, 2018)

stowa marine classic 36mm


----------



## margar (Feb 8, 2019)

36 mm Seamaster


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Stowa Partitio, 37 mm on a 6.5 wrist

View attachment 13876061


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

35mm Omega from 1980.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

34mm late 60s westclox









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's one.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

While @stephen2020 is thinking about his Kienzle, here's my 31mm effort.

Regards.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

That same westclox finally on a nos strap









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Currently, the only watch under 40mm in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

35mm


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

All-steel, 1950s and 32.4mm.

Regards.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Metro!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

39 and fits beautifully


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

My 42 year old Seiko High beat @ 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Patek Philippe Caltrava 3919J (34mm)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Blancpain Villeret Quantum Complete (Annual calender) 38mm










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Rolex Datejust 36mm










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Vintage Wakmann "1376" chronograph from the 70's...37mm and all original















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBTruck (Jun 13, 2014)

Seiko SBCA001 ~37mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hamilton and Coffee... 
Doesn't look like a "small" watch. I read once it was a "42mm" watch, but upon measuring it this weekend I found out it's 42.. INCLUDING CROWN.

So at 39mm it is a very comfortable wear.


----------



## RobFrost (Feb 18, 2019)

Gucci 3000.2m, 33mm. I bought this one waaay back in the mid-90's when I was in college. It's not really my style anymore, so it never gets any wrist time.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

37mm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire (Feb 17, 2013)

Hamilton 38mm thin o matic


----------



## R.Squire (Feb 17, 2013)

Hamilton 38 Khaki auto


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Maratac Mid Pilot 39mm










Oris Chronoris 39mm










Seiko Alpinist 38mm, but really measures at 39mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

5661nicholas said:


> 37mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! How old is that one and what is model no?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Oris XXL Complication comes in at 36mm.








Omega Constellation measures 37mm.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

warsh said:


> Wow!! How old is that one and what is model no?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2014 release limited to 900, SBGV011

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

Seiko 6139-8050...38-39mm depending on the listing (I haven't actually measured this one).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

balaton said:


> While @stephen2020 is thinking about his Kienzle, here's my 31mm effort.
> 
> Regards.


That's nice.

Here is mine, i've had at least 5 different 31mm Kienzles with different dial designs:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I will join your Timex with my Timex today.















Stuffler,Mike


----------



## awatch247 (Jan 25, 2019)

FC Business Timer 39mm


----------



## awatch247 (Jan 25, 2019)

Vintage Hublot Elegant 39mm


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wenger SAK


----------



## AdamH (Dec 14, 2016)

It's a 37mm Jaeger Lecoultre Master Calendar


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

AdamH said:


> It's a 37mm Jaeger Lecoultre Master Calendar
> 
> View attachment 13916995


Fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


>


Wittnauer chrono looks mint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm, from the late '60s.

Regards.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

balaton said:


> 34mm, from the late '60s.
> 
> Regards.


That's a seriously cool piece of wrist candy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's a seriously cool piece of wrist candy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

balaton said:


> 34mm, from the late '60s.
> 
> Regards.


Nice!!!!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

AdamH said:


> It's a 37mm Jaeger Lecoultre Master Calendar
> 
> View attachment 13916995


Wow that's an amazing piece. Mind sharing model no.?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice!!!!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

39mm









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm, all-steel and with a 17j AR 171 inside.

Regards.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand FO 24 Hours 37.5 mm.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Latest addition to the stable - khaki field mechanical. With the long lugs and large dial it certainly wears larger than its 38mm indicate









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

MP83 said:


> Latest addition to the stable - khaki field mechanical. With the long lugs and large dial it certainly wears larger than its 38mm indicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Mayank3004 said:


> View attachment 13922327


You gotta get the blue one now!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Well under 39mm....

And gorgeous!

Seiko 6F22, Daini, Moonphase


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

In appreciation of the Hamilton Khaki posted above, i'll show mine. A 1997 36mm I received for my 18th birthday. A bit battle scarred because it was a daily wearer in my student days and 20's. I take better care of it now and until recently was still my most expensive watch.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IWC Mark XV (moded hands)









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lobefin (Feb 18, 2017)

Biggest watch I have: Seiko SNDX47, 36 mm.


----------



## Mr. Powers (Jul 27, 2012)

36.5mm Ca. 1994


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

38mm Omega Speedmaster reduced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

38.5mm Sinn 556 on my 8" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeshoup (Jul 15, 2018)

How about a 26mm Eterna cushion from 1935 in solid silver? It honestly wears great on my 7.25"/19mm wrist. Small but great presence. 

Also, this thread is cracking me up - 38mm is a good-sized watch! Can't wait for the day when watches are 300mm and the thread is "post small watches (that don't touch your elbow)" 😄


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarb









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Anonimo (1997; 38mm), Nabe (2019; 36mm), Raketa Copernicus (1980s; 36mm)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

timefleas said:


> Anonimo (1997; 38mm), Nabe (2019; 36mm), Raketa Copernicus (1980s; 36mm)


Super cool pieces! Thanks for sharing pix

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega in the sun!
(*sigh* and the snow)


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

I missed it twice. One at the Hodinkee site and than at the Seiko USA. Grey market prices are insane on the watch.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

38.5mm Sinn 556. 8" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just over 39 without crown.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Just over 39 without crown.
> 
> View attachment 13959093


Cool piece Alaska, that strap combo is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Breitling Colt 38mm


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

delete - Double post


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Cool piece Alaska, that strap combo is great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I thought with that orange let's make it stand out. I looks great too! Thanks


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

First post in a while - new out the AD today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

1601 36mm








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Explorer 114270 36mm 7" Wrist


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

1950 Hamilton Lambert

My Grandfather's watch, still ticking and keeping time.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

Vintage Doxa









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sinn


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

Here are my two favorites—my new (to me) Explorer 114270 and my Lange 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

Got a new strap for my skx013 daily wear. A Maratec 3 ring Zulu. I must say, I an a full convert, feels so much tougher than the NATOs I've been wearing, but without feeling bulky.


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

36mm Scout

Scout 36b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Scout 36b by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

Omega


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

BWC Courage, 35mm.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jwillson said:


> Here are my two favorites-my new (to me) Explorer 114270 and my Lange 1815 Up/Down.


Decent kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Late 1970's Poljot alarm, cushion case : 34 x 42 mm.
Already a classic...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

At 34mm it looks great in new "digs" (it's a $5 canvas from cheapestnatostraps-- the color matches well.)


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome old school datejust.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Datejust 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Technarchy said:


> Datejust 36mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a really nice Datejust. Never seen those colors before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

Never seen this dial really like the blue



Technarchy said:


> Datejust 36mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Speedmaster 1957


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

How about a proper sized reissue?


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

My Omega Seamaster 168.024, circa 1970 ... at 35mm in diameter, this is the smallest watch I own:


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

35mm Citizen 6355 perpetual calendar with added single dome crystal.

Just finished it and boy it looks stunning!


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Maxma01 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sarb017


----------



## Mazuri222 (Apr 7, 2019)

32 mm small danish quartz daily driver


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay 36










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

The vintage Endura diver on NATO
 








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

38mm Khaki Auto on Bosphorus rolled edge canvas








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

'60's LeJour Divematic (37mm):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

JamieWF said:


> The vintage Endura diver on NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Lord Nelson says HI!
This little EB8810 movement was easy to completely service. 
Now it is about a minute a day off.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> My Lord Nelson says HI!
> This little EB8810 movement was easy to completely service.
> Now it is about a minute a day off.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll have to check the time. I've only worn it a couple times briefly. It's very loud

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny0 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sinn 556IB
38.5mm


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's mine on a Harris Tweed strap


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junghans Max Bill 38


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This just in! (thanks WUS)

Satiated a years-long lust.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Luch WorldCup 2018 Limited Edition (37,5 mm)


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Luch time alright! Sorta Luch grail, and Junghans Meister driver - both 37.6 mm. Note the Belarusian appeared a few years before the German...










I wear both at once, to read the hour on the left, and the minutes on the right ;-)


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

DJ36 on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Smiths Everest 36mm


----------



## TomMullen (Feb 1, 2019)

Longines Flagship


----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)

36mm Tudor Submariner 75190


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok ... Ok 
Just one more day?
Thanks for letting me show off a bit.
This dial and case have such a great look.
And it is sooooo thin on my wrist.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Small watch.
Green dial week day 2

1971 Timex Marlin
Resurrected.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Longines Presence at 38.5mm, 8.4mm height, 45.4mm lug to lug:-!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Still Small.
Citizen triple date.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Breitling Navitimer Premier, 37mm, circa 1997 I believe.


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Just an SKX013 that I recently sold. I "brushed" the sides & vertical grooves of the bezel to remove the excessive "blingy" shine but left the horizontal bevels and grooves polished.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wayyyyy less than 39mm.
Brought back from the dead.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

38 Weston Avenue
WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

She's a beaut


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

556, 38.5mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Smaller than the post requirements...
In fact- the perfect size for me!


----------



## jeffrx (Apr 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes (Nov 1, 2018)

Longines Bullseye, 1940s, radium dial, 33mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta Triumph.

As I looked out over the new growth I noticed the green of the Triumph REALLY showed up well in the evening light.
Ok it's 10Pm and gonna be light all night for another couple months.









Then when I was driving out to a fishing spot and noticed that all I could see of the dial was a reflection of the hands.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SKX013


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

Cartier Must de Tank, 6.5" wrist


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Tissot PR 516 with Tissot 781-1 handwound movement.

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

37mm today for the first quartz Chronograph Moonphase
This was high end in its day, and today is still one of the most underrated quartz movements out there.
The Seiko 7a48.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Dads early 40s Tissot. Still keeps decent time and it's NEVER been serviced


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

27x32 (not counting crown or lugs)


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

Personally, 39mm is not exactly small. I would think 34mm or less would be small. For men with average wrist, I think 36mm would be perfect proportion. I used to own Max Bill at 34mm and I think it fits my 6"5 wrist just fine. I currently don't have anything around 34mm so I can't post. I do have some at 38mm and 38.5mm but I just consider them normal.

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

Implied facepalm, "small".
My wrists are not fat but they are just fluffy so smaller(39mm or less) watches look, well, small.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

Implied facepalm, "small".
My wrists are not fat but they are just fluffy so smaller(39mm or less) watches look, well, small.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Haven't worn this in a while...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

A whopping 22,5 mm without crown


----------



## Shstl (May 31, 2019)

1951 Tudor oyster prince & 1959 Omega Automatic


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

New Seagull 1963! It is advertised as 38mm, but I get just a hair over 37mm on my calipers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

1927 Elgin I just picked up from the forums. I don't care if it's small by today's standards. Shouldn't be concerned with what men wear today anyway. We aren't what we once were.

This is what they wore back when men were men. If it was ok for them, it's ok for me.

Pictured on my 8" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Vintage Russian BOCTOK precision 36 mm


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Suds (Dec 26, 2015)

36mm Also my most comfy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulgoki (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Bulgoki (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

33mm Longines from 1977. 9k gold presentation watch (such pieces are still to be found in decent to excellent condition now and then).


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Bulgoki said:


> View attachment 14308525


Tribute small seconds? Superb looking watch


----------



## 3502dav (Feb 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Memosail Skipper Jubile, circa 1992, Valjoux 7757.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

33mm


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

34mm


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

23mm wide, 32mm long


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My late father's Tudor, circa 1960 (34mm)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Glycine Combat 6. Sold as 36mm, measures out more like 37.5mm. On my 7" wrist, love the fit.


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

My sweet






small case Orient Star Worldtime.


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

View attachment 14354593


My sweet small case Orient Star Worldtime.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My wrist 7", watches 34mm, 36mm x 2.
Small is beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

38mm I believe


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

mconlonx said:


> Glycine Combat 6. Sold as 36mm, measures out more like 37.5mm. On my 7" wrist, love the fit.
> 
> View attachment 14354435


I owned this one and miss it. Amazing little watch


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

mconlonx said:


> Glycine Combat 6. Sold as 36mm, measures out more like 37.5mm. On my 7" wrist, love the fit.
> 
> View attachment 14354435


I owned this one and miss it. Amazing little watch


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Orient Star

34mm on 7.25


----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)

Both 36mm


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Size comparison


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Two recent arrivals:

The 39mm Atelier Wen Hao:









The 38mm Chris Ward C60 bronze, one of the few bronze watches I've found that both are under 40mm and also have a timing bezel.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

My sweet spot is in the 36-38mm range.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nomos Timeless Club II. 38.5mm


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a couple


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

A 1966 Bulova Accutron 214, 34mm:

View attachment 14361655


----------



## parnassus (Oct 18, 2011)

phaedrusdijk said:


> A 1966 Bulova Accutron 214, 34mm:
> 
> View attachment 14361655


looks super classic on the bracelet!


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

My new Fave! Laco 36mm 'Madrid'


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Hamilton khaki field 38mm









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

I bought this Seiko 6533-8009 with my very first paycheck as a co-op in 1984. It is 33mm and is only 6mm thick. This was my first "expensive" watch: I don't quite remember exactly how much it was but it must have been somewhere around $100 and, I can tell you, my mother was absolutely aghast at the price!









I wore that watch every day at work until 1998. I was in finance back then and wore either a dark blue, dark gray or light gray suit every damn day. In fact, it was my only watch until I got my first Timex Ironman around 1994. I even forgot that I had it until my wife found it in a box. I put in a new battery and it works fine. It is in kinda rough shape now, though. In addition to the scratches/gouges in the case, the crystal is chipped and the gold plating is worn through in various places on the bracelet.

Considering that I won't wear anything less than 38mm now and I never wear gold, its hard to believe that this was my sole watch for all those years!


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just picked up this OP36 and I'm loving it!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about the very first watch I ever stripped, cleaned, and rebuilt. 
Runs within a minute a day and the lume still works!


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

jivetkr said:


> View attachment 14370655


That sinn is great


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

jivetkr said:


> View attachment 14370655


That sinn is great


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 14365753
> 
> 
> Orient Star
> ...


Sharp Orient! Might look at one of these


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

phaedrusdijk said:


> I bought this Seiko 6533-8009 with my very first paycheck as a co-op in 1984. It is 33mm and is only 6mm thick. This was my first "expensive" watch: I don't quite remember exactly how much it was but it must have been somewhere around $100 and, I can tell you, my mother was absolutely aghast at the price!
> 
> View attachment 14374627
> 
> ...


Funny how tastes change like that!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Saturday morning with a classic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Small stuff


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Madrid 36mm automatic.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Laco Madrid 36mm automatic. Sorry - double post?

View attachment 14470981


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Takin the 7A48 out today to show my watchmaker. 
And the nice Hirsch Rainbow strap, in green that goes with it.

Got this for a great price and was gonna flip it. But couldn't.
This is too historic a movement and watch. I had to keep it.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

This is pretty small at 23 mm. A Zorro watch from the 50's/60's. A kids watch and U.S. Time Co. (which I believe is Timex) mades hundreds of them. It is wind up mechanical and I put it on a bund strap and it really doesn't look bad. There are lots of them on the famous auction site and a funny thing, some of them are listed as "not running, needs a battery).
Joe


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Orion









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

These 2 are the only sub-40mm watches that I rotate in the collection. They wear like 40 though.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Pulled this 35mm out of the box yesterday, and it's one of those watches that gives me a pleasure bump every time I look at it. It's a bit fragile for daily wear (and I work around strong magnets, so that's a worry), but it's always nice to take it out and let it breathe for a few days.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

New remake of the Timex Q









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)

MaxIcon said:


> Pulled this 35mm out of the box yesterday, and it's one of those watches that gives me a pleasure bump every time I look at it. It's a bit fragile for daily wear (and I work around strong magnets, so that's a worry), but it's always nice to take it out and let it breathe for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 14482463


----------



## Afshintronic (Jan 21, 2019)

MaxIcon said:


> Pulled this 35mm out of the box yesterday, and it's one of those watches that gives me a pleasure bump every time I look at it. It's a bit fragile for daily wear (and I work around strong magnets, so that's a worry), but it's always nice to take it out and let it breathe for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 14482463



View attachment 14488135


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dunno what to call it but finally settled on:

the Helbros Royal Nautilus


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mac44 (Jul 4, 2014)

Omega seamaster - 36mm









Poslano sa mog SM-A750FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

Rolex OP 39


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

23 year old, does it qualify as vintage? Traditional Indian brand- TITAN watches. Love the white dial..even today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

39mm's









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I got it to sell, but after cleaning it up
and being the cool green dial...

I hadda keep it.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Zodiak by HpiRally, on Flickr

ZenithEPWrist by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

My smallest at 30mm:


----------



## florin2002 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> 36 mm 1938 IWC in the family since new
> 
> View attachment 11717138


Wow! Just wow! I'd love to hear the history behind it, the watch seems very well taken care of for its age.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dad's Accutron again.

This time with a new Bretton expandable strap.

Look's good, eh?


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

My Sinn 556i, 38,5 mm.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about a 37mm Seiko 7A48 and some morning coffee.

Have you ever seen one of these things run the chronograph?
If not then here's what happens:
The 10ths seconds hand, on the right, spins around once per second, in 2/10ths increments. But only for the first 10 min, then the hand sits and waits for the end of the timing run.
My kids giggle hysterically when I use it.

That and it has a moon phase too.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Carrera Twin Time GMT, 39mm









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Little Casio that I love..


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Bonaire


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Asked my son what to wear and he picked this.

Both he and my watch make me smile!


----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)

This Lord Elgin is quite small. It was my father's uncle's and engraved on the back "Chris From Mother"

















Aaron


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

New used watch, Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, 38mm:









And from a weekend away, Seiko 5 SNK809/656 mod, 37mm:









Both on my 7" wrist.


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the same model but with the White dial. I love it!


----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

Armida A6 36mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

36mm.... About as modern as it gets...
And yet still classic in taste, color, and design.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

*duplicate post*


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

RADO Golden Horse

37mm


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

WatchHoliday said:


> RADO Golden Horse
> 
> 37mm


I've been real curious about this piece... what is the lug to lug measurement? How does it wear?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

36mm 1969 Tissot Lemania bicompax









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

38mm FC-303


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

RegularStormy said:


> I've been real curious about this piece... what is the lug to lug measurement? How does it wear?


I've small wrist so it wears good on me. L2L is 44/45 mm.

But the lugs are kind of fat so it wears bigger than my OP 36mm for example.

Strap is stupidily long by the way...


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Cartier Tank 35mm lug to lug


----------



## leflaneur (Mar 1, 2016)

My trusted Tissot PR 516 GL fits the bill nicely. The integrated bracelet makes it look a lot bigger than it is (37mm).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

The reason for The Seiko Tic Tac and the Squale Anniversary included, is that they are just barely under 40mm. I hope these qualify.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

39mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks huge. Isn't.

was HUGE back in its day-- but that was 1974, for a single year....


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I think 36.25" looks great on my 7" wrist. Love this watch.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

1969 36mm Tissot seastar









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

1962 Hamilton Atlantis electric, with the 500A movement.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Vintage and small...

















...Small and slightly modern(late 80s to early/mid 90s)































​


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

39mm Yema Superman Bronze on Erika MN, 6.2" wrist









brother of OoO


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Seiko Sports 100 G757-5020


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

38 mm on 7 1/4":


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

whineboy said:


> 38 mm on 7 1/4":
> 
> View attachment 14587961


Beautiful!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

38mm Dan Henry 1964


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

38mm


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

These trio


----------



## owncrib (Apr 30, 2019)

About 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudez (Mar 10, 2019)

...My Blue Bezel 38mm SKX013 while on my climbing trip in Kalimnos


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

TUDOR BaBy 58


----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

My grandfathers 1938 Elgin. Wore it through WW II in the Navy. Freshly serviced.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self build. Kind of type 20 using a valjoux 7734









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

All 36 to 39 mm


----------



## MikeSunWest (Apr 9, 2019)

My 26mm 1930s Seiko with optional case cover with Window

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

36mm Datejust Turn-O-Graph


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

36!


----------



## Redditditdadu (Aug 6, 2019)

35.5mm on 7"


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

All 39mm or under, which is my preferred size these days












































@thejames80


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

When the older generation is trapped between the new...







...it looks smaller! :-d​


----------



## JRama (Oct 11, 2019)

35mm


----------



## JRama (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

37.3mm - my absolute sweet spot


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Christopher Ward Trident 300 38mm width







Titoni 36mm width







Zenith AF/P 36mm width


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Hamilton KFM 38mm


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

38mm and loving the fit on my 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Scale (Sep 2, 2019)

vintage and very small 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 14602847


Hmmm upside down?
but from the UK....

Any chance you're wanting to be an Aussie?

(LOL-- this is the Damasko I'm savin' up for- Love the green)


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

A new low!

And I don't mean the fact that it's not a Cartier but a Catena (that just happens to be a look-a-like of the Louis Tank). No, I'm talking about its size: a whopping 21mm x 28mm (w/o crown; with lugs).

































Yes, 21mm. Maybe I went too far, but I like it. So what if it's Mrs. Cairo's? I think it looks great, and we don't have prenups anyway.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I tnik this is called a semi Bubble Back









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s for sale, btw


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing this 35mm Longines 12.68z today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist 38mm:-!😊🖖🏼


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Anordain Model 2 36mm


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

From the ground up 013 build assembled by Eric Yoon (lume_shot) with CT, Yobokies, Dagaz and DLW parts. 38mm. Just arrived today and very very pleased.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

oops...double post, sorry.


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

35.5 omega deville

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

dbonddental said:


> It´s for sale, btw
> View attachment 14891079


Miss my old AT!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

On the upper edge, but one of the reasons I got this particular Vostok Amphibia 420 series case is the 39mm size. And because it's the Zissou 420364 model. It was this or a Scuba Dude...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Smiths PRS-29a today.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> 38mm and loving the fit on my 6.5" wrist:-!
> 
> View attachment 14602047


Coolest sub 40mm sport watch on the market 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

martin_blank said:


> Coolest sub 40mm sport watch on the market
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Martin:-!. It's back on my wrist today. Just feels so comfortable this 38mm BP on my 6.5" wrist. The canvas strap with rubber backing adds to the comfort???✌?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> 38mm and loving the fit on my 6.5" wrist:-!
> 
> View attachment 14602047



Wow that is stunning. For me, I wish they had left the date off or put it anywhere but at 4:00

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

36mm on 6.25 wrist









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

warsh said:


> Wow that is stunning. For me, I wish they had left the date off or put it anywhere but at 4:00
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Warsh.?? Totally agree with you on the date's 4 position. But it's small enough not to be noticed except in close up photos. Who knows BP might make one at 38mm with no date or the date at 3 or 6 just like the Barakuda:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great 😃Sunday😊🙏🏼👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼. Nomos Timeless Club II at 38mm


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Almost all mine are small by this metric. I love the 37mm-39mm range. Here are a few of mine, plus the Tissot I just sold...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Thriump 38.5 mm









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hard to believe they half my watches fit this description...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bosko (Jan 26, 2019)

Most of my watches fit this description... since when is 39mm considered small??

Anyhow, here are two from the vintage part of my collection:


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Definitely less than 39mm. 
and NOT small.

Like most of you all I like my watches under 40mm..

This one was 'sposed to be flipped, but it was wayyy too cool to let go.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Momentum Atlas 38mm


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

28mm


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Newest "small" watch- Blancpain 7002, 36mm:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor 7904 Oyster Prince 34


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

36mm Alpha









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

35mm Longines.








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Thirty Nine GMT,39mm on 6.5" wrist:-!

Happy Friday?✌???


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Captain Cook and AnOrdain Model 2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

1999 Gevril Tribeca #PaulNewman








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screwbird17 (Feb 25, 2020)

My smallest is probably my Santos coming hot at 28mm. This guy gets heavy rotation as well, one of my favorite casual watches.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Seiko Solar.
39mm.


----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Roamer Mustang Indianapolis








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

1 mm homage to gold Invicta on 3.75 mm fisher price doll wrist...








And in keeping more aligned with the theme, here is a 36 mm Armida, 36 mm Tudor Oyster Prince, couple 36 mm Polerouters, and an Enicar Sherpa 350 (asymmetrical space case) on 6.75 wrist...


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

This is one of just two watches that I have regretted selling during the course of going through more than 200 watches in the last 20 years. I sold this one during the height of my infatuation with Panerai and big watches, and thought this "too small", the Omega, at 34mm--and have regretted selling it ever since (the Pams are all since long gone). As I write this, I am wearing the next best thing, my Ball Trainmaster, at 35mm.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

timefleas said:


> As I write this, I am wearing the next best thing, my Ball Trainmaster, at 35mm.


That's a beautiful Trainmaster. A really good genuine railroad vintage Ball is a special watch IMO.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tressa Lux auto 37mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

We've seen this one before, but since I have put it on a much better bracelet.
Vintage, period correct for 1963.
Bretton bracelet with the same color 10kRGP caps.

THIS one looks reeeeeeallly good...


----------



## Len Baird (Feb 27, 2020)

37mm SNK807 Seiko, on my 7 5/8 inch wrist. I got it for a friend, I think it is too small for me and my taste, but I really did like it for the few hours I had it here. Now I might be doomed to their SNZG or whatever it is that's this in 42mm


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

15450 AP Royal Oak 37mm

Seiko Prospex X (aka, Alpinist), 39.5mm

My wrist is 7".


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## gaston664 (Oct 3, 2018)

SolarPower said:


>


What model is that Oris?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

It's Oris Classic Modern ref 7490


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Pulsar field watch 38mm
6.3' wrist









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tethros (Apr 18, 2018)

39mm is far too large of a cutoff. I say 35mm or bust.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

When this thread was started, watch sizes had only started coming down again. 39mm was pretty small a few years ago.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Barely 23mm:


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Amusingly wears much bigger than its 33mm size:


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

IanCognito said:


> Amusingly wears much bigger than its 33mm size:
> 
> View attachment 14962359


Because it's not 33mm, it's 36mm 9 to 3 and 42mm lug to lug

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Zodiac Sea Dragon, sold literally minutes ago on the sales forum. So this is the last time I'm posting a picture of it. (Must be some dust in the air causing my eyes to water.)


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is mine, 34mm. Wish I could find more about the history of this company! Vance.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

37mm Ball Rail Roader


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Love this size range - 37mm SBGF021 and 38mm Bathyscaphe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Vintage Sea Wolf


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally got it back!
Grandpa's Hamilton Masterpiece Thin-O-Matic from his 1972 retirement.

A milling machine operator Addresograh-Memograph during WWII till retirement.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Sadly half of these watches are no longer with me. My wrist is 6.5in.









Lorier Gemini 39mm









Montblanc 7042 36mm









Heuer 1000 Diver 980.013 37mm









Nomos Tangente 139 35mm









Hamilton Medford 26mm









Damasko DS30 38mm









Christopher Ward C65 Trident Vintage MKII 38mm









Another vintage Hamilton

IG: noboxnopaper


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Datejusts, Day Date, El Primero and Longines Flagship 1502 from 1960. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

Movado Sport, 34mm, late 1990s:


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

Another nerve racking night at the hospital. Got through H1N1 with this beauty, hopefully will make it through Covid...









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you for what you are doing!



statuswan said:


> Another nerve racking night at the hospital. Got through H1N1 with this beauty, hopefully will make it through Covid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Omega 2501.83 (36mm)








Vintage King Seiko 45-7000 (36mm)








Longines Conquest 39


----------



## nudie (May 25, 2009)

Belongs to my client, JLC world time









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

statuswan said:


> Another nerve racking night at the hospital. Got through H1N1 with this beauty, hopefully will make it through Covid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch. The way the light is hitting the crystal near the 3 makes it easy to imagine how it could look if it didn't have a date window...which is pretty good! Nice lume shot.


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

38mm Club Campus on my 7.5" wrist feels just right!

Cheers,

V


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Nomos tangente 36.50mm
Not my smallest, just today's choice








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Grand Seiko SBGX065 37mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

A Vintage and a modern


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great watch. The way the light is hitting the crystal near the 3 makes it easy to imagine how it could look if it didn't have a date window...which is pretty good! Nice lume shot.


I didn't even notice that, but you're right it would look pretty awesome without the date. Although I would definitely miss the functionality.

Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

My "DESCARTES" vintage (1973) handwound:







greetings, Jo (in Greece)


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> 37mm Ball Rail Roader
> View attachment 14965313
> 
> View attachment 14965315


What a gorgeous watch! I can't seem to find much info on them. Are those Tritium tubes that I see on the hands and dial?


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tissot circa 1950s, cal.269, 35mm


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, they're tritium tubes. I got this on Touch of Modern last month. sigmatime on Ebay has them at US $350.


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

This Mathey Tissot (no connection to Tissot) watch belonged to my aunt - 10.5mm across:














It's got to be at least 50 years old, but still keeps perfect time.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

36.25mm and the wrong date  I think I have had it for a year now and am not even close to being bored with it.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

35mm


----------



## gaston664 (Oct 3, 2018)

fish70 said:


> 36.25mm and the wrong date  I think I have had it for a year now and am not even close to being bored with it.
> 
> View attachment 14989731


Hey what's the reference of this one?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timez (Feb 15, 2020)

My Tag, 39mm Calibre 5. The first watch I bought that got me started on this enjoyably addictive hobby.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

gaston664 said:


> Hey what's the reference of this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


2236.50.00 https://watchbase.com/omega/seamaster-diver-300m/2236-50-00


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

1979 Cartier Tank Louis Cartier in the traditional size of 23mm x 30mm on a 16cm wrist
One of the advantages of a small wrist is you can get away with vintage watch sizes a little more easily.


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone posted this model on the previous page and I just had to get one for myself. I don't see much info out there about these but it's a great watch. I'm very pleased with mine. I tried to get a lume shot but I couldn't figure out how to do that with my point & shoot camera.

Ball Rail Roader. 37mm.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Trel said:


> 1979 Cartier Tank Louis Cartier in the traditional size of 23mm x 30mm on a 16cm wrist
> One of the advantages of a small wrist is you can get away with vintage watch sizes a little more easily.
> 
> View attachment 15034619


I love vintage Cartier. I've gotten my wife into watches (as much as any husband can "get" his wife into watches lol) and have gotten her 2 vintage hand wind and 1 vintage seiko diver. I think the final piece will be a vintage Cartier at some point.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

My fav Raketa 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

New purchase









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

22mm


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Poison duo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Glycine Combat 6 36mm. Don't care for the name (Combat6) much, but the watch is great.


----------



## seoulwatchguy (Aug 14, 2019)

My 38mm AP ROC 

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Eterna KonTiki "Professional" Diver model ref 1400.41 from the late 1990's.
39mm across the dial, and I think still one of the thinnest 200M automatic divers ever produced at just 9mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Rolex Explorer ref. 14270 (36mm) and a sign of an impending Spring.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

38mm IWC Mark XV White on my 6.75"


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Trel said:


> View attachment 15051367
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer ref. 14270 (36mm) and a sign of an impending Spring.


Man I'll tell you what...I'm not a huge Rolex fan but I can't get enough of the explorer. My vote if I had to choose only 1 watch.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

39mm Horloscaphe NC001


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

36mm on 6-1/2" wrist.
The lug-to-lug is longish which makes it stay in place perfectly.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

F'ity F F'n Double post...

I'll dig into the picture folder and see what I can find.

How about a 38mm?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

_38mm_


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15054905


Nice, I like it!


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

33mm Seiko 4205


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kz1000a2 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Only 21 mm diameter:


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Eterna 1400.41 professional diver
39mm x 9mm thick


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Awesome 50's Wittnauer


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

wl1150 said:


> Awesome 50's Wittnauer


that one is lovely


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

38mm C.Ward


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

MrCairo said:


> that one is lovely


Thank you, I'm quite taken with it. A hint of tank without stealing too much!


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

I never get tired of wearing this little gem on my 9" wrist !


----------



## McLeod (May 5, 2016)

Wouldn't let me delete a error in posting same watch twice so here is a tiny 36mm !! lol


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Zenith El Primero 38mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

I pity all the large wristed folks... 

Rado Captain Cook. 37.3mm.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok, here's a step down in cost, but a step up in looks.
(Good or bad- you be the judge)

It's my newest addition- just finished it yesterday:
The 1974 Timex Telephone Dial.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

38.5mm


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

36mm Type II Quartz









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Citizen CTQ57-1201_38mm


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok, here's a step down in cost, but a step up in looks.
> (Good or bad- you be the judge)
> 
> It's my newest addition- just finished it yesterday:
> The 1974 Timex Telephone Dial.


I think it's ugly as all get out, but I love it just the same... if that makes any sense. Very cool.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok, here's a step down in cost, but a step up in looks.
> (Good or bad- you be the judge)
> 
> It's my newest addition- just finished it yesterday:
> The 1974 Timex Telephone Dial.


I think it's ugly as all get out, but I love it just the same... if that makes any sense. Very cool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

39mil perfection in case proportions.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Grand Seiko sbgx261 37mmØ


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

34mm Certina Blue Ribbon (~1960s)


----------



## pantelis25 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

pantelis25 said:


> View attachment 15098757


Absolutely stunning piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Gevril Tribeca 1999 #Vintage#37mm#Stunning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicol (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Wujutiger (Jan 25, 2020)

Wakmann Datalarm from early 60's 
34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Stowa Marine Classic 36mm. This is the newer small seconds model with a Peseux 7001 inside. I really love how the addition of the subseconds register balances the amount of negative space on the dial. Also, the case design is beautiful and comfortable to wear with its shape and 8.5mm thickness (including a slight dome to the crystal). This is my second new Stowa and I have had nothing but excellent experiences with the company.

The only problem is this watch makes me want the 36mm flieger that they make also.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

This is the biggest small watch that I own. Almost all dial, it looks like a 42, but wears well on my 6.5" wrist. Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr - 39mm hand-wind pilot.


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

A year ago I didn't have any watches under 39mm, now I am actively working on getting my entire collection to around there. Here are my smaller pieces so far:








Left to right:
Nomos Tangente 35mm - my go to dress watch
Seagull 1963 37.5mm - great little piece and at a great price. Very thick though
Helson Shark Diver 38mm titanium - never really bonded with this, will likely sell it once I have more free time
Monta Atlas 38.5mm - phenomenal watch even if I don't really need the GMT function 
Ginault Ocean Rover 39mm case, 40mm bezel - stretching the small watch rules here, but probably my favorite watch in my collection right now
Casio Baby-G Pokemon - technically a 40mm, but wears like a 36mm

My only watches above 39mm (other than my 2 cheater picks above) are a Monta Oceanking (also will be up for sale when I have more time) and a G-Shock GWB5600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

My smaller watches, but the biggest I own is my Omega SMP300 Chrono 41.5mm and my Seiko 6139-8002 which is 42mm

Missing from this is a Seiko

Bulova 666 Deep Sea - 38mm









IWC Electronic - 37mm









Longines Ultronic - without the crown its 39.5mm









Nomos club - 38mm









Poljot 3133 chrono - 38mm without crowns









Raketa big zero - 39mm


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

all at 36mm........


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mike2 said:


> Stowa Marine Classic 36mm. This is the newer small seconds model with a Peseux 7001 inside. I really love how the addition of the subseconds register balances the amount of negative space on the dial. Also, the case design is beautiful and comfortable to wear with its shape and 8.5mm thickness (including a slight dome to the crystal). This is my second new Stowa and I have had nothing but excellent experiences with the company.
> 
> The only problem is this watch makes me want the 36mm flieger that they make also.


Wow, that looks great, and your wrist looks quite akin to mine in both size and shape. I have long wanted a marine dial watch; I might have to look seriously at that Stowa.

A 39mm watch I added to the herd since this last time I posted in this thread:


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Vintage Helvetia on my 6,75 inch wrisr









Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> A year ago I didn't have any watches under 39mm, now I am actively working on getting my entire collection to around there. Here are my smaller pieces so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 2 montas in the collection. I have a triumph and am ocean king. Which color is your OK?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

38mm. i don't consider your parameters to be small lolz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> Love the 2 montas in the collection. I have a triumph and am ocean king. Which color is your OK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have the all black (non-gilt) Oceanking. Part of the reason I am selling it is that I find I like a little more color in my watches. If I had gotten the gilt (and especially if they made a 39mm gilt) it would be more likely to be a long term piece for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i'd say the bulk of my collection is 39mm and smaller. maybe my sweet spot is a 36, though i have many 33-34's. i just love them. perfectly sized for my 7" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> I have the all black (non-gilt) Oceanking. Part of the reason I am selling it is that I find I like a little more color in my watches. If I had gotten the gilt (and especially if they made a 39mm gilt) it would be more likely to be a long term piece for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 39mm gilt would be perfect. I have a blue OK and sometimes wonder if I'd prefer the black or gilt better.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Stowa Marine 36 KS


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

A wonderful size


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

37mm Quartz Seiko


----------



## mabeejosh (Aug 20, 2019)

36 mm vintage Elgin watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

33mm
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

View attachment 43C15493-B6FA-43E5-8BD1-D314ED1A7894.jpg


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

37.5mm










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Rolex 5015. 32mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

35mm King Seiko


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today and the last few days watches. All are less than 39mm.
Some are more fun than others, but all are cool!


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sinn 556ib, 38.5mm


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

Today would have been my grandfather's 107th birthday so I'm wearing his watch: a 1968 Bulova Accutron 214 that is only 34mm but is still humming along after 52 years:


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is my Zenith Elite Port Royal V Dual Time, 39mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

IWC 3706, 39mm









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

34mm


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Stowa Flieger 36mm


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

My mid-sized Omega seamaster.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

35mm small seconds Zenith (1950's)


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

DC Dupe


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

My only Grand Seiko, SBGX063... Still loving it!!! Super comfy on my wrist... Only wish it had perpetual calendar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

The Lorier Gemini comes in pretty nice dimensions. 39mm x 47mm.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Marathon 36mm MSAR on my 7.25" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

35mm, Landeron 248


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My 38mm Islander haul from Long Island Watches arrived today.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## granttutty (Apr 13, 2020)

Timex and Rolex - love both


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

granttutty said:


> Timex and Rolex - love both


Now HERE is a person who actually likes the watches he wears. Something tells me he doesn't buy them for the name so much as for how they look.
Kudo's bro.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blancpain FF at 38mm and Steinhart Ocean 39 gmt at 39mm:-!😊🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tissot 35mm


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

38.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Rolex Oyster Date Precision 34mm


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2020)

Patek 5096 33.5mm

With a 6 inch wrist I can easily get away with small watches. I don't own any larger than 39mm.


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Omega Constellation C-shape


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

My Pepsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

rotary dial. makes double sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15149053
> 
> rotary dial. makes double sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is calling back to say hello.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweepseconds (Apr 30, 2020)

Ming 27.01- when It arrives I’ll post photos.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Smiths Everest at 36mm

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Wow, that looks great, and your wrist looks quite akin to mine in both size and shape. I have long wanted a marine dial watch; I might have to look seriously at that Stowa.
> 
> A 39mm watch I added to the herd since this last time I posted in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 15113107


I know this was a while back but I somehow just saw this. It made me laugh because I have been looking for a new daily, do anything watch and in my head I call this the 'Explorer' watch. I think my Stowa would make a great complimentary watch to your Explorer. It is a little dressier but the arabic numerals help it dress down too. I am also just a fan of Stowa and think they deliver a good value.

I have never had an Explorer on wrist before and I would like to try on a 36mm example in addition to a Black Bay 36. I have been thinking about a BB36 or a Sinn 356 for my 'Explorer' watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Vario Art Deco Empire 38mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is another one with 39mm: ZENITH CLASSIC ELITE DUAL TIME 18.1125.682/02


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Smiths Everest is 36mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Maen Hudson 38 MKIII. 38mm.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm am loving this little watch. I'd go as far as saying this is probably the most rugged "small" watch made today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utrageousfun (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's one from my past collection, a circa 1991 Omega Speedmaster 3511.50. It rings in at a mean 39mm:


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> I'm am loving this little watch. I'd go as far as saying this is probably the most rugged "small" watch made today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree!


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)

Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## atta555 (May 28, 2020)

Seiko flute bezel


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Nomos Ahoi Neomatik in Signalblau (or Siren Blue)
It's 36.3mm but it's all dial so it wears much larger.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

My Sinn 556 38.5mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

SNKL41


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Recently sold, so not mine anymore but this is probably the best sub 39mm watch I've ever had.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

39mm 2004 Carrera Twintime









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

davek35 said:


> Maen Hudson 38 MKIII. 38mm.
> View attachment 15159653


How are you finding this piece?


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

36mm Smiths everest. I'm a small watch guy for sure


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

38mm timex x huckberry. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

MK II Hawkinge, Stowa Partitio, Laco 'Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rolex 6694 Oyster Date 34mm on brown alligator.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

BB58 and an espresso.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

SKX013 dual time mod


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Hammy field auto


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

One more Hammy. Timeless Classic 38mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Can get much smaller than this!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

39mm


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

One of them, this Laco with 36mm


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Rickster27b said:


> MK II Hawkinge, Stowa Partitio, Laco 'Mulheim an der Ruhr
> 
> View attachment 15190423
> 
> ...


How does the Laco wear compared to the Stowa, specially regarding the lugs? Does the Laco feel larger?


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

Yema Superman - 300m dive watch that comes it at 39mm.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Juweinat said:


> 36mm Smiths everest. I'm a small watch guy for sure


my favorite

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

Thewatchvice said:


> Tudor BB 36
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My Seiko SARB035


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Last purchase, GS SBGA283 39mm


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

38mm on 7.1/4 inches wrist









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

MK 40 (39mm)









Time is a gift...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

37mm


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Hard to beat the value of these pieces. 
Love them to bits.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Perfect size at 38mm









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DH1981 (Jun 4, 2020)

This Jowissa is absolutely miniscule. I've pictured it next to an average sized watch for scale.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

SARB035 on SKX007 jubilee.


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Mid-sized


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

... Two more


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Latest acquisition by dragon horder Ron. Orient Star Elegant Classic at 38.5mm.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Cocas said:


> View attachment 15198703
> 
> 
> 37mm


What's the model number of this? Can't seem to find it.
Looks really nice!


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)

Longines Conquest 39mm auto









Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 36mm


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Aquis.. technically 39.5 but everyone knows it wears smaller. And Traska Summiteer.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzito (Apr 1, 2016)

JLC Master Control 18K white gold


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Just got this Archimede Outdoor Protect. It is 39mm but because of the lug (or lack of) design, it wears much smaller:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado golden horse. 37mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Citizen Chandler Field - 37mm


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Gallet Multichron 45 38mm


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

DUP DC


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BB58 39mil.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

38mm Islander Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

All mine are ≤ 39mm

Cyryn at 38mm








Omega 176.007 at 38mm








Zenith Prime at 38mm








Seiko 66-8050 at 36mm








Rolex Oysterquartz at 36mm








Omega Constellation '95 at 35mm








Hamilton Accumatic at 34mm








IWC Mk XV at 38mm








KS 4402 at 35mm








Bvlgari SD38S at 38mm


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

How about... 32mm?









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Modern 38.5mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

38mm Greatness

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

36mm turn o graph Datejust









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

37mm "The Citizen" CTY57-1272


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso 38.5mm


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

My dad picked this up in Switzerland in the 1960s.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Calatrava

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

36









Inviato dal mio GM1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Elegant Classic at 38.5mm


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

heffergm said:


> 36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bold strap choice, I'm not the biggest fan but commend the uniqueness. I also like to mix things up.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks. It doesn't strike me as terribly bold... It's just a leather strap on a flieger at the end of the day 

Inviato dal mio GM1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

New to me - glycine combat 6 36mm









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

2236.50


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

39mm on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








one is 51 years old and the other new out of the box.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

This oldie again cal.40 1957.
Its accuracy puts many younger watches to shame.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1969 Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

68 Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My early '70's Enicar-Ocean Pearl- 36mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my original, and just arrived reissue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

38mm


----------



## Moscato (Jun 7, 2020)

1975... recently serviced and running +1spd, hi beat.. love it.


----------



## Gordon Gartrelle (Oct 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


These are very cool. Definitely worth snapping up if you can find one.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally found one of these. Marketed as 36mm, actually more like 37.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

36mm beauties









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

My "small" collection. 










From left to right:
Rolex Explorer (36mm), Nomos Ahoi Neomatik (36.3mm), Joerg Schauer Kleine Schauer (37mm), Hamilton Khaki Field Mech. (38mm), Omega Globemaster (39mm)


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Trel said:


> My "small" collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful quintet! Love the Globemaster!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Apr 27, 2020)

Since you're looking for watches that are 39mm on the top end maybe the thread should be entitled "Post Your Normal Sized Watches."

Given that the evolution of watch styles is measured in decades I believe the trend towards hockey puck sized watch cases has been a fad,...


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My new Seiko 5 arrived today. I believe, it is 36 mm.


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

36mm datejust from 2000.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm Marlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

36mm nigel cabourn sea survival

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

36mm Hamilton 7723 from the 60s.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

The WATCH is under 39mm.
Not so much the mushroom


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

AnOrdain model 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I've probably posted this on this thread before.

Mid-1960's, 37mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Omega Geneve
Powered by 565 caliber
Early to mid 70s.









I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

EFV-110D 35mm


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

36mm Nomos Club


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## davidcalgary29 (Mar 8, 2007)

dalstott said:


> 36mm Hamilton 7723 from the 60s.
> 
> View attachment 15323912
> View attachment 15323913





schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful, beautiful pieces. What model is the Timex?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

36mm nigel cabourn.


----------



## Aspyred (Dec 4, 2019)

33mm. Not my pic, but same watch in gold:


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Swatch automatic "Black Circles" from 1993 36mm


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Not the first in the thread but this new (to me) Glycine Combat 6 wears nicely on my hairy 6.5" wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bbrovold (Apr 24, 2007)

Really good subject matter as I have been getting into the smaller watches myself and find them more comfortable.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder mid-century.


----------



## OmegaP99 (Jan 28, 2020)

The IWC Der Fliegerchronograph ref. 3706, 39mm. 
You guys are posting some really beautiful pieces, especially those Grand Seikos!


----------



## rob201 (Jun 30, 2020)

Gotta love this Svalan Sportsman from the '50 ties. 33mm I think. Pretty much mint too. Just hope the radium lume won't make my hand fall off..


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

rob201 said:


> Gotta love this Svalan Sportsman from the '50 ties. 33mm I think. Pretty much mint too. Just hope the radium lume won't make my hand fall off..


This looks *exactly* like the new Longines Tuxedo. Beautiful watch.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Brothers from a different father. Right watch is the midget and under 39mm.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Apr 27, 2020)

A good looking watch. But isn't the case size larger than 39mm?

If the case size in in fact 39mm or smaller please reply with the specific model,......I'd like to pick one up.

Thank you,



andygog said:


> Not the first in the thread but this new (to me) Glycine Combat 6 wears nicely on my hairy 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rob201 (Jun 30, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> This looks *exactly* like the new Longines Tuxedo. Beautiful watch.


Hmm thats interesting, I couldn't find much about the 'Svalan' brand. This one must be a 'hommage', poor man's version..


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm Islander.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

127.72 MHz said:


> A good looking watch. But isn't the case size larger than 39mm?
> 
> If the case size in in fact 39mm or smaller please reply with the specific model,......I'd like to pick one up.
> 
> Thank you,


Hi. No it's sold as a Glycine Combat 6 36mm but is more like 37mm. Model number is GL0112.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vintage Tudor Oyster Prince (1959). Love the dial!

















I do feel like it's a _bit_ small for my wrist, but it's a classy piece for sure!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## cyclemanic (Mar 29, 2020)

Seiko Dolce SACM171 -- might pen my thoughts on it in a future longer form review, but suffice to say, I feel this 33.5mm watch is one of Seiko's best current-production offerings: high accuracy quartz calibre, sapphire crystal with underside AR coating, less than US$500.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage Tudor Oyster Prince (1959). Love the dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look too small for you! Let me know if you get in the mood to move it ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jojoinnit (Oct 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Sandoz Explorer (Singapore); 35.5mm









John


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

William Marshall (Epos 3319); 34.5mm










John


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Bulova Super Seville; 36mm










John


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Vintage Stowa small second mariner and more bigest


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Date model was always 34mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Citizen Eagle 7 Automatic; 4-R11547 RC; 35.5mm










John


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Seiko 5 Superior; SNZ435; 38mm










John


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

Carrera


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Farer Lansdell. 37mm

Bad photo, great watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Birth year (1960) Rolex 6694, blue dial 16200 and 16263 Thunderbird.


























Birth year Longines 3102 from 1960









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d__emerson (Dec 16, 2007)

Worth the risk, perhaps. That's beautiful.



rob201 said:


> Just hope the radium lume won't make my hand fall off..
> View attachment 15329670


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

39mm on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## andrejorts (Apr 26, 2020)

39mm. Designed, hand finished and assembled by myself. Most parts machined by local shops that I know. Miyota automatic movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Bueche-Girod


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Vintage Tudor Oyster Prince (1959). Love the dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Fancy lugs and all! It's perhaps just a little small by today's standard but nonetheless a very nice piece.

Mine says hi


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Lovely! Fancy lugs and all! It's perhaps just a little small by today's standard but nonetheless a very nice piece.
> 
> Mine says hi


Gorgeous piece!

And while small, there are definitely still occasions to wear it (even with my larger wrists) and the piece does have presence with the "blast" hour markers. If anything, it's art to look at!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Gorgeous piece!
> 
> And while small, there are definitely still occasions to wear it (even with my larger wrists) and the piece does have presence with the "blast" hour markers. If anything, it's art to look at!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking at these old pieces sometimes I wonder why they could do dial print with such perfection, whereas with current watches it seems to be lost... at least not until one gets to a much higher price point.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> Looking at these old pieces sometimes I wonder why they could do dial print with such perfection, whereas with current watches it seems to be lost... at least not until one gets to a much higher price point.


Completely agree. I have a 1929 Omega pocketwatch I need to get out of the safe and photograph. (It's not under 39mm though, haha)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1966 Viscount


----------



## twistur (Jan 27, 2010)

37mm, assembled by myself.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

twistur said:


> 37mm, assembled by myself.
> View attachment 15339539


Details?


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## twistur (Jan 27, 2010)

Evil Minion said:


> Details?


Sure! This project started with a broken Seagull 2836-2 clone that I was learning to tinker on. I replaced a stripped intermediate train wheel, removed the day/date mechanism and replaced the set bridge to remove the second crown position. The case is new old stock made by MRP S.A. (same case supplier as vintage TAG Heuer Diver Professional 1000s) I found on eBay. The dial and hands are 5513 look-alikes that I found on Helenarou. It's now my beater watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

38mm Beauty... on a 20mm Nato (18mm lug) makes it a lot more masculine!

Really like the 12 hour timing bezel that serves as a GMT contraption .

Navi Hatbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## treborriS (Jul 8, 2020)

Greetings, my first post to show off my new watch! Its under 39mm but doesn't feel small.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Nice Sinn!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

1969 Accutron Swiss Type 4 - 38mm


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Relatively large wrist here: 7.75" but I prefer smaller watches for everyday wear.


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Relatively large wrist here: 7.75" but I prefer smaller watches for everyday wear.
> 
> View attachment 15342515
> View attachment 15342516
> ...


Do tell...that first one..Seiko... I am crazy for turtle cases... They are all very nice, but that 1st pic ...oh my (Sulu voice)


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Stu47 said:


> Do tell...that first one..Seiko... I am crazy for turtle cases... They are all very nice, but that 1st pic ...oh my (Sulu voice)


Sadly, I no longer own it. Great little watch you can read about here:

Seiko Sports Diver circa 1968


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

A couple of 36mm favorites


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Patek Philippe Neptune is 36mm


----------



## twistur (Jan 27, 2010)

Nomos Ludwig, 35mm


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Future classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

My 36mm Stowa again, aka Grey Monster now that it's back on the factory strap.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

heffergm said:


> View attachment 15343676
> 
> 
> My 36mm Stowa again, aka Grey Monster now that it's back on the factory strap.


As pretty as ever


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SMB_ (Jan 28, 2014)

34mm Rolex OP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

38.5mm tag heuer professional


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

SMB_ said:


> View attachment 15345950
> 
> 34mm Rolex OP


These 34mm Rolex OP are something else... is that a champagne dial?


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

36mm Seamaster =]


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atta555 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

New to me Precista - PRS 10 from Timefactors. Comfortable, easy read, good lume, the most accurate watch in my box (+0.1 spd). 10 year battery Quartz 

Diameter 39.1mm across including crown, 37.1mm top to bottom
Lug to lug height 42mm
Thickness to top of crystal 11.2mm
Lug spacing 20mm


----------



## jojoinnit (Oct 2, 2019)

Wakmann 314-13









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

Circa 1945 Elgin dress watch. 27mm.


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm Helson Sharkdiver GMT



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Some vintage seikos
View attachment 15352635
View attachment 15352636


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Mark XV 38mm


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Omega Geneve about 35mm.
The Geneve was Omega's flagship line before Seamaster took over.

Nevertheless, the Geneve remains a timeless classic that easily flies under the radar.

"&#8230;sun-brushed silver dial, minute circle with strokes, polished and riveted baquette hour markers, ...baton hands with a black line&#8230;"









Worn on the original Beads of Rice Omega Bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1962 Viscount self-winding.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got this Friday fresh from Timeless Luxury..! 39mm!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Almost in the game at 39.5mm


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

38mm islander









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T268 (Oct 2, 2017)

Pretty smitten with this little fella


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ced Craig (Mar 31, 2020)

1954 Omega Seamaster I inherited from my dad. Sent it back to Switzerland for servicing last year and it runs like a top. Apparently it was redialed at some point since it says "Automatic" but runs a manual caliber 420. At 34 mm it's way too small for my 7 3/8" wrist but I wear it sometimes anyway.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Faded bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

39mm


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Early 1980-ies Zenith Pacific - my dress watch- all 36 mm of it - and very low profile as well. First serious watch I bought.


----------



## casey70 (Jun 5, 2019)

Wore this 34mm solar Junghans for many years.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## matt.barham2 (Jun 19, 2020)

1982 Hamilton military issue and a 1975 Timex Marlin! I really love how they sit on wrist! Especially compared to my daily watch, a Seiko Monster 
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

36mm Mondia


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it's a *vintage Dogma Prima*
*







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

38mm.









39mm.










37mm.









32mm.










38.5mm









39mm.


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 7 Twin Time 39mm


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

All vintage...

35mm Bulova Spaceview Chapter Ring









36mm Rado Cape Horn 250









38mm Diamant Alarm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

38mm





  








Timex Aviator-1.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 24, 2020


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Had my small Accutron out a few weeks ago. I should wear it more but I struggle with gold watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very beautiful accutron


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

t.serban said:


> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 7 Twin Time 39mm
> 
> View attachment 15360864


I owned this watch (black dial) and sold it, which I regret....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)

warsh said:


> I owned this watch (black dial) and sold it, which I regret....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got it this week and loving it!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP 200 reduced









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Lorier Neptune v3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

schumacher62 said:


>


Nice. Which Timex model is that?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

t.serban said:


> I just got it this week and loving it!


Great choice! Wear it in good health (and don't sell it like I did!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

John MS said:


> Nice. Which Timex model is that?


thanks john. it's the sea survival watch by nigel cabourn. and timex of course.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

John MS said:


> Nice. Which Timex model is that?


One feature of this watch that's not obvious - the lugs are solid.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pining for a far eastern timezone!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one of my favorite numeral fonts ever.


----------



## osw880 (Jun 7, 2020)

16220 Blue Datejust (36mm)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Antea 365 on 7.75" / 19.7 cm wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The alpinist is very beautiful


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

eldridge214 said:


> Had my small Accutron out a few weeks ago. I should wear it more but I struggle with gold watches.


Here is my uncle's 1971 Bulova Accutron. 34mm, gold and roman numerals means it doesn't get worn much but its not going anywhere!


----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

I owned an Elgin A-11 WW2 watch at 31mm. It was tiny but cool... and radioactive lol


----------



## shaggrocks (May 24, 2017)

King Seiko Superior


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Today on black shell cardovan. Because why not.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

A throwback, I almost forgot about this one.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

The Grand Seiko SBGN005 is 39mm... but I wouldn't classify it as "small"!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

skriefal said:


> The Grand Seiko SBGN005 is 39mm... but I wouldn't classify it as "small"!
> 
> View attachment 15367924


Gorgeous. I'm so very tempted to add a 9F to the collection... I remember there's a thread or two where I can ask people to talk me out of it 😅 But hey, I'm in the background haha


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Gorgeous. I'm so very tempted to add a 9F to the collection... I remember there's a thread or two where I can ask people to talk me out of it  But hey, I'm in the background haha


do it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15368546


Just perfect...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound just like the voice inside my head. I need a SBGN009 like I need a hole in my head...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

First world problem: which small, black dial to wear today?


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

kritameth said:


> Gorgeous. I'm so very tempted to add a 9F to the collection... I remember there's a thread or two where I can ask people to talk me out of it 😅


One or two threads can't compete with all of the threads that work towards talking you into it!


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Schumacher how many Timex do you own? Last I counted it was at least 20 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

AT2503.80 - 39mm


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Orient Tri-Star 39mm


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


> Rolex Pepsi GMT Master 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just bad ass and one of my fave watches!


----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've loved my 39mm 2500 Aqua Terra (2503.80) for the last five years:








But after a lot of deliberation, purchases, returns, and purchases, have decided to swap it out for its 36mm little brother (2504.80):








I guess both would qualify for this thread! Have a few other sub-39 watches, but I'll save those for another post


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

nimzotech said:


> Schumacher how many Timex do you own? Last I counted it was at least 20
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


haha you counted? i'd say 70+

i'm enamored with the make! 
thanks for noticing.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Love your spirit; If I say the brand too, I would be lying .

 Enjoy - to each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)

My vintage "small" pieces:


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Jetguy87 said:


> My vintage "small" pieces:
> View attachment 15371896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15371897


I just did a double take on pic 1. Is that a Calatrava with small seconds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)

nimzotech said:


> I just did a double take on pic 1. Is that a Calatrava with small seconds?


Yep! 3796R; 31mm(!) but wears larger. There are quite a few Calatravas with small seconds, going back to the original 96, up through the current 5196. In my experience, they wear a lot larger than they are. The 5196 is 37mm, but when I tried it on, it felt like something around 40-42mm, which is far too large for a dress watch, in my opinion.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Has to be the straight lugs. A treasure of a piece. How much do you think one could source a vintage Calatrava? Or should I not even ask...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)

nimzotech said:


> Has to be the straight lugs. A treasure of a piece. How much do you think one could source a vintage Calatrava? Or should I not even ask...


Not sure if straight per se, but it's the classically-styled long lugs from the 96, that curve down at the end. If you're interested in this style, then I would advise researching the 3796, 3923, and 5096. The first two came in multiple types of gold; the 5096 came only in yellow gold. They're not super common, but come up from time to time if you search on the usual sites (forums, Chrono24, eBay), and I think there are some out there now. Will probably run mid-to-high five figures into the low teens.

That said, there are other Calatrava models out there, with small seconds, that are not the above. I'm not too well versed in those, but the information is definitely out there. Just takes some research and patience!


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Comically small compared to all my other watches









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

FatalException said:


> Comically small compared to all my other watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From my perspective the watch looks just about the size of that black panther.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

phaedrusdijk said:


> Here is my uncle's 1971 Bulova Accutron. 34mm, gold and roman numerals means it doesn't get worn much but its not going anywhere!
> View attachment 15367817


Absolutely. Curious about why some say accutron & bulova and some just say accutron. I Assume it's a date thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

The entire sub 39 contingent. Definitely doesn't get enough wrist time.

One of the accutron needs an overhaul, the rest are happy when wound/worn/charged










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Sourced a factory bracelet that was combined with the Omega Geneve in the early to mid 70's.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

All of 35mm including the crown:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple of old timers


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay for the purposes of this thread I went to the safe deposit and got out my queen. I never wear this one, not because parts are scarce but to preserve its unmarked state. It really was pretty exciting seeing it again, I must admit.

So without further ado I present ........

_The Miguel_


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bond .. James Bond  . Bond strap on an Oris 65 (36mm) on a 6.25" wrist. For the longest time I could never get a good fit of a nato on my wrist until I learned how to tuck the fold under the wrist.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

cmchong77 said:


> Bond .. James Bond  . Bond strap on an Oris 65 (36mm) on a 6.25" wrist. For the longest time I could never get a good fit of a nato on my wrist until I learned how to tuck the fold under the wrist.
> View attachment 15376537


It's not a true bond nato unless the nato width is like 4mm smaller than the watch's lug width haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## ktg09 (Jan 10, 2020)

Omega Speedmaster 3513.80 - only released to japan at 39mm


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

36mm Datejust!


----------



## mrlau (Apr 11, 2012)

Tag heuer carrera re-edition (cs3111)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

37 mm Farer Hudson on 7.75 inch / 1.97 cm wrist.


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph: 38mm (the smaller of the two sizes offered)


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Hamilton 7j MIL-W-46374B: 34mm


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Hamilton 17j MIL-W-6433A GG-W-113: 34mm


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical: 38mm


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Junghans Max Bill Handaufzug: 34mm


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My JLC from 1947

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

jlind said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Chronograph: 38mm (the smaller of the two sizes offered)
> 
> View attachment 15378465


I've never seen this before. I like it!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Birthday watch for me....


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

BRN said:


> I've never seen this before. I like it!


Thanks. With a 7750 inside, it's still thick like all 7750 chronos.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

38mm


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

36mm, ideal size for me.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Lord Nelson Diver. Well under 39mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

37mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

35mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

35mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

30mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

35mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

35mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

37mm


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

37.4mm (bezel)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado Capehorn 250 36mm.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

38.5mm


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Is that Archimede watch different to the current line up, mconlox? The only white dial I can see there is a full luminous dial


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

38mm









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Buick said:


> Is that Archimede watch different to the current line up, mconlox? The only white dial I can see there is a full luminous dial


Yes. They previously did this white, non-luminous version, but seem to have dropped it from their lineup. Maybe they thought it was too redundant alongside the lume-dial model. The hands and hour indexes are lumed. Was fortunate to pick it up, especially at used pricing. I wanted a white-dial GADA watch, but I am over lume dials, having flipped both a Sinn 656L, and more recently, Momentum Atlas 38mm.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Yes. They previously did this white, non-luminous version, but seem to have dropped it from their lineup. Maybe they thought it was too redundant alongside the lume-dial model. The hands and hour indexes are lumed. Was fortunate to pick it up, especially at used pricing. I wanted a white-dial GADA watch, but I am over lume dials, having flipped both a Sinn 656L, and more recently, Momentum Atlas 38mm.


Ah! A fortunate find indeed. I prefer yours to any of the current line up. It's always the way! I find a watch I like and it just happens to be more or less unobtainable!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> 35mm


Sir, can you please tell me which strap that is? I like it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Vero Peak Century









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

36mm IWC Mechaquartz 3740-01
Powered by JLC 631 movement 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm "baby" Dreadnought




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Seddyspaghetti (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

34mm Bucherer - officially certified chronometer from the 60s just back from service









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Unimatic U2-C. 38mm.


----------



## Smokinsteel1 (May 29, 2018)

Tag Carrera 50th here. 39mm


----------



## Wokilumo (Aug 7, 2015)

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques 68639
36mm


----------



## Rollied (Jan 23, 2020)

36mm Rolex Datejust Ref 16220


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vintage Longines, just under 32mm
Sea-Gull thin mechanical "ladies", 34mm
Modded SNK807, 37mm
Archimede Outdoor Protect 39, 38.5mm


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Small 38mm *Bwc Swiss Chronographe* with ETA 7760


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jaeger Le Coultre









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Central minutes Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MP83 said:


> 34mm Bucherer - officially certified chronometer from the 60s just back from service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

36 mm Explorer today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Fresh off the FedEx truck...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

39mm.









I love the simplicity of this little watch.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

anordain Model 2 green fumé (36mm) and Farer Hudson (37mm)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

JLC









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Vintage Venus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

39mm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

OP 39!

View attachment 15400076


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Maratac Pilot and Maratac GMT, both 39mm cases.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandpas 1937 Elgin.
Serviced by me. He had it on leather, and as a machinist that was probably smart....
I found an awesome period correct Foster bracelet.
Runs great and looks even better!
Can you believe G-S still makes the crystal for it? WOW!


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

36mm










38mm




























39mm



















29mm (43mm L-L)


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

39.5


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Bulova Super Seville


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing my Blancpain 7002 today- 36mm:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

38.5mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)

SBGN003


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

both photos through the screen, and the smoke of san jose ca


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

38mm of seiko salmon dial!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

The one that got away! I should have never sold it!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

39 mm case.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Tiny (33mm diameter) but mighty Zodiac Hermetic Jet Aeronaut.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

38mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

Rolex 34mm Date









Omega Seamaster Deville 35mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

1970 Timex Electric


----------



## x2046 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

38 mm Raymond Weil Parsifal chronograph on 197 mm / 7.75" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15417703


Hmm..I think this is a 40mm case, isn't it?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

t60 said:


> Hmm..I think this is a 40mm case, isn't it?


Nope. This is the 36mm version.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

t60 said:


> Hmm..I think this is a 40mm case, isn't it?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> Nope. This is the 36mm version.


Thanks for the correction -- I didn't realize they had a 36mm one. That's quite nice!


----------



## SethS (Aug 20, 2020)

If you REALLY want to talk small....let's look at some VINTAGE pieces....https://wornwellvintagewatchblog.wordpress.com


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

36mm Rolex OP 116000


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

36mm VHP.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

RegularStormy said:


> 36mm VHP.


What's your wrist size? That looks great on you, I was debating doing the 36mm myself .


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Velez84 said:


> What's your wrist size? That looks great on you, I was debating doing the 36mm myself .


6.5".


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Bulova Accutron Astronaut Marl II "E"


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Bulova Accutron Sapceview II 21 LE


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

My Seiko SNK803 and my father's watch from around 1972 (Brand : Guilde des orfèvres)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

arquitron said:


> Bulova Accutron Sapceview II 21 LE
> 
> View attachment 15423052


Ok THIS is an odd duck. How old is this model? I see it is rotor charged and never heard of it. 
Oh and how do you tell the date? It is that tiny seconds hand looking hand? If so is there no running seconds?

Wow a verrrrry interesting piece!


----------



## Sebring1811 (May 31, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seiko salmon on leather. Love the red "Sunday" (Saturday is blue and weekdays are black)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

warsh said:


> Seiko salmon on leather. Love the red "Sunday" (Saturday is blue and weekdays are black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this seiko 5 and leather strap??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

sagar.tolaney said:


> How about this seiko 5 and leather strap??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an excellent pairing! 
I also tried mine on a plain black strap and thought that worked as well....
















I bought this Seiko just to see if I liked a salmon dial (thinking I would buy a nicer salmon dial watch later if I did), but I have really fallen for this little watch! It is really a charming watch (best word I can think of) and it is stealing almost all the wrist time from my many others. It looks great on its very cheap Seiko bracelet, and works great on leather too. What is the story behind yours?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

sagar.tolaney said:


> How about this seiko 5 and leather strap??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous dial!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I think Seiko is without compare for good dials on extremely affordable watches. They can really leverage their scale when they want to. Jomashop used to sell this model for $60 before it went out of stock and became impossible to find...!


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

warsh said:


> That is an excellent pairing!
> I also tried mine on a plain black strap and thought that worked as well....
> 
> 
> ...


I also had another on a black leather strap which I sold. The one pictured here also is sold. But currently I have one more that my wife wears occasionally and that is on the original bracelet it came with. It is certainly a solid watch. Much better dial color scheme compared to current salmon colors you see on microbrands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry if I have posted on here before.

king seiko 45-7000 from 1969


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## mrlau (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## sknights (Aug 30, 2020)

After seeing all these pictures of "small" watches, it occurs to me this size is rather tasteful (dare I say perfect?).


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

My newest 37mm stunner. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlau (Apr 11, 2012)

sknights said:


> After seeing all these pictures of "small" watches, it occurs to me this size is rather tasteful (dare I say perfect?).


Agreed. The fad of +44mm cases is waning but everything that catches my eye is stuck around the 42mm, 12mm tall dimensions. I'm still waiting for the pendulum to swing back toward the ~38mm case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sknights (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New (to me) Explorer.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

37mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm "baby" Dreadnought


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jambo50 (May 28, 2020)

Seiko 5 SNK791 and SNK801, both 37mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Trying out a barton to see if the red undersides make the red on the dial pop.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

36mm and 37mm, silver and black dial, entry level Rolex and Seiko GS...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Omega Seamaster 300M 36mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

couple here


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki quartz - 38 mm case.


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

drhr said:


> couple here
> View attachment 15428735
> View attachment 15428737


The GS is classy! Love it especially on the beads of rice bracelet. I think this is the only GS on a bor bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

K2PK said:


> The GS is classy! Love it especially on the beads of rice bracelet. I think this is the only GS on a bor bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks! Yeah, I love the dial . . used to have the 031 and that hue had a lot more yellow to it. This one has tinges of grey and tan depending on the light and I really like it. The bracelet is nice but oh boy what a job to size it, I never knew that screws could be made that tiny/short


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

This is my 16030 Datejust that I inherited from my grandfather. Love this watch!


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

drhr said:


> Hey thanks! Yeah, I love the dial . . used to have the 031 and that hue had a lot more yellow to it. This one has tinges of grey and tan depending on the light and I really like it. The bracelet is nice but oh boy what a job to size it, I never knew that screws could be made that tiny/short


It is on my wish list ! I will keep the bracelet sizing issue in mind. I ran into a similar situation sizing the bracelet of my Seamaster 300M - I had never before come across such tiny screws ! At one point I was seriously thinking that I would have to take it back to the AD but was able to put it back together miraculously I should say .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

K2PK said:


> It is on my wish list ! I will keep the bracelet sizing issue in mind. I ran into a similar situation sizing the bracelet of my Seamaster 300M - I had never before come across such tiny screws ! At one point I was seriously thinking that I would have to take it back to the AD but was able to put it back together miraculously I should say .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you are able to obtain one sooner than later . . . yeah, those screws and the beads, at one point I almost said the heck with it, I'll mount a nice gator strap. Luckily, like you, a bit more perseverance yielded success!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP 200









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)

Tudor Oyster Prince Date Day 35mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)

Caravelle Sea Hunter "Devil Diver" 36.5mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Seiko SND641. 36mm.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

On eulit.


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

The bulk of my collection is under 40mm. Looking at the pic though, I have a lot of similar watches as a few of my 40mm are also 3 handers with dates


----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't get enough of this watch lately...also...

Almost time to clock out and go home!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm Armida A12


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## azs.77 (May 2, 2017)

Daytona..almost 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15434820


Hi. I searched on eBay for 'woven perlon strap' but couldn't find one like yours. Could you tell me where to buy this strap? Thanks.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## dnowitzki41 (Aug 6, 2020)

35mm 1950's Seeland


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

My between 1930s-1940s Marvin @ 33mm


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Longines, recreation of a watch from 1925.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Hi. I searched on eBay for 'woven perlon strap' but couldn't find one like yours. Could you tell me where to buy this strap? Thanks


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

fandi said:


> Hi. I searched on eBay for 'woven perlon strap' but couldn't find one like yours. Could you tell me where to buy this strap? Thanks.











Perlon Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle


Shop our collection of braided nylon (Perlon) watch straps in 18-22mm sizes. Many colors to choose from.




www.crownandbuckle.com












Single Pass Perlon NATO Watch Straps | Lunar Watch Straps


Premium Single Pass Perlon Nato Watch Straps. Adjustable single pass design fits most wrist sizes. A range of colours and sizes available. 316L Stainless Steel Buckles. Free UK & Worldwide Shipping options available.




lunarwatchstraps.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

fandi said:


> Hi. I searched on eBay for 'woven perlon strap' but couldn't find one like yours. Could you tell me where to buy this strap? Thanks


the links provided by @Snaggletooth offer much higher quality straps than the one in my photo from cheapestnatostraps (my first and last purchase from that company) the lunar strap looks especially nice. and i love crown and buckle quality.

the strap pictured is cheaply made, poorly constructed and difficult to pass through the keeper without it stretching width wise due to the poorly woven fabric. and i bought 5 of them! a huge regret. consider one of the others in the above links provided.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Perlon Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle
> 
> 
> Shop our collection of braided nylon (Perlon) watch straps in 18-22mm sizes. Many colors to choose from.
> ...


Thanks all.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

8120
35mm watch for a test run today. Looks better on a bund strap.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

sagar.tolaney said:


> How about this seiko 5 and leather strap??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew this watch even existed until now but man that is beautiful. I'm not a big fan of non-white/black/gray/blue dials but I would buy this in a heartbeat if it was available.


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

askinanight said:


> I never knew this watch even existed until now but man that is beautiful. I'm not a big fan of non-white/black/gray/blue dials but I would buy this in a heartbeat if it was available.


Lol pm. I can get you one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The Mrs and me
















Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

All my watches are under 39mm. Left to right:

anordain model 2 green fume, 36mm
Farer Hudson, 37mm
Zelos Nova Meteorite, 38mm


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mwmendenhall (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

39.something, and 34


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Lorier Falcon series II
36mm 
Miyota 90s5


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is what I am wearing today! Orient president day date blue dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> 8120
> 35mm watch for a test run today. Looks better on a bund strap.


Soooo this one has a DATE hand instead of a seconds hand?
Odd....
But very original.
And the dial is a little bit out there.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Cartier Santos Galbee - 29mm










Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

35mm and 37mm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Soooo this one has a DATE hand instead of a seconds hand?
> Odd....
> But very original.
> And the dial is a little bit out there.
> ...


That's a second hand Johnboy, the day-date is at 3 o'clock.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled using a Hamilton H-31 movement 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Finally got this one on a strap. 32mm Pobeda.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

The one I'm wearing today.

Zelos Nova 38mm Linen Silver


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

First of all, 39mm is not a small watch. Perhaps it is medium sized, but not small.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> That's a second hand Johnboy, the day-date is at 3 o'clock.


Ok but what is with the 1 to 31 around the minutes? THAT looks like a pointer date track.

Or another date?

Or just Orient weirdness?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Soooo this one has a DATE hand instead of a seconds hand?
> Odd....
> But very original.
> And the dial is a little bit out there.
> ...


Nopes, it is seconds hands ￼. I opened the watch to check if some kind of date hand missing, but nopes...it is just design

The watch is damn accurate for its price point. Lost 6 sec in a 24 hr period


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

Sinn 556A.


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

bearbear said:


> Cartier Santos Galbee - 29mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhh dream watch 😍


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


FAN TAS TIC. That's a great Timex


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Falcon V2 is 36mm









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

My '64 Lord Elgin (36mm) & '40 Kodak Ektra, both made in the USA & still ticking.


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

me mum's tank and my panthere de cartier hack watch (Peugeot + cheapo bracelet <$100 vs $8100?)


----------



## toes (Sep 9, 2020)

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15456248
> 
> me mum's tank and my panthere de cartier hack watch (Peugeot + cheapo bracelet <$100 vs $8100?)


That Peugeot one ?

Never seen it, excellent


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

toes said:


> That Peugeot one ?
> 
> Never seen it, excellent


It's so much fun. Amazon!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

36mm todd snyder pride watch. manual winding.


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> 36mm todd snyder pride watch. manual winding.


So dope!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Swatch has just released a new line of '83 "reissued" inspired by the original 1983 first references, I am glad they kept them 34mm as they used to be....it doesn't look too small IMO.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Now THERE is a Rado I would like to see re-issued!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

mightymiloquinn said:


> Finally got this one on a strap. 32mm Pobeda.


Beautiful, here is mine:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEfEsKcnoqM/


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

my wife's Casio A168WG-9 from yesterday. I love putting on this throwback piece every now and again


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

New strap.


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Seiko 5722-9991 - 36.5mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Hentschel H2 Sport . . . .


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

AD30 Reissue


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

thegamblershand said:


> View attachment 15459624


What's your wrist size mate?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Watch Obsessive said:


> What's your wrist size mate?


17cm/170mm so just under 6.7inches


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

thegamblershand said:


> 17cm/170mm so just under 6.7inches


Nice one, looks good.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> The one I'm wearing today.
> 
> Zelos Nova 38mm Linen Silver
> 
> View attachment 15452982


First time I've seen this model, looks lovely. Just checked the specs out on their website, impressive!


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

556a today. Brown leather strap w white stitching. My "adventure" look ?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

36mm for the win. Rolex Explorer 114270.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

Coming in at 38mm is my newly acquired Blancpain Leman with the more sensible larger date.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Further solidified my belief that 39 is scientifically the best size.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> Hentschel H2 Sport . . . .
> View attachment 15464408
> View attachment 15464410


It's arrived!

From the website photos I was never a fan of that bezel, but looks rather nice in your photos. Also, the entire watch looks flat and fine. Like a purposeful bit of jewellery.

How are you liking it so far?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's arrived!
> 
> From the website photos I was never a fan of that bezel, but looks rather nice in your photos. Also, the entire watch looks flat and fine. Like a purposeful bit of jewellery.
> 
> How are you liking it so far?


So far, exceptional satisfaction, especially since I was holding my breath on the size - at 34.5mm and so thin, I was thinking it possibly would be too small. Thankfully such is not the case. Hentschel does have the model in 38.5 and as thin so that would have worked I imagine but maybe for the next one


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I think it's funny that we're calling 39mm "Smaller" but in this day and age that's true!!

This guy came in around 36mm and wore really nicely, an older vintage Citizen with plenty of lume.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Also as a side note - I think smaller watches are more impressive overall than larger if you think of the movement and how much space the watchmaker has to work with to jam the same components and complications into a smaller frame than a Panerai where you have all the space in the world and then some - to fit some movement into.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

such a fine interpretation by todd snyder.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

drhr said:


> So far, exceptional satisfaction, especially since I was holding my breath on the size - at 34.5mm and so thin, I was thinking it possibly would be too small. Thankfully such is not the case. Hentschel does have the model in 38.5 and as thin so that would have worked I imagine but maybe for the next one
> View attachment 15467740


Lovely. Those hands are borderline nsfw.

Could I trouble you for a side profile photo? I'd love to see how thin it is, and how domed the crystal is.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> Lovely. Those hands are borderline nsfw.
> 
> Could I trouble you for a side profile photo? I'd love to see how thin it is, and how domed the crystal is.


Sure . . . crystal is fairly flat actually


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

As close as I could get to a birth-year watch.










1971 Omega Geneve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pre-Ray Mears Titanium Eco-Drive, no date, 38 mm


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

36mm


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

36 mm Explorer (and had to include the new pooch):

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

36mm Bambino










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Epos 3408...39mm and 5.9mm thick. Manual wind.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Griff_Doge said:


> 36mm Bambino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as this watch looks nice, it's still the epitome of way microbrands exist and prosper: because they aren't braindead and give people what they want.

Consider Orient, a big brand in the watch scene. You have a best selling watch in the Bambino, putting out multiple generations and versions with such illogical naming nobody knows what's what. Nevertheless, the watch is nice for the price and is always considered the standard choice and value option. There's just two problems, it's big and the lug width is odd. Eventually the Bambino V4 comes out and fans rejoice at the 22mm lug width.

Then, after years and years of outcry, you do the right thing and release a smaller Bambino, properly sized for both human wrists, the dress look the watch evokes, and the movement you're using (notice how the date window finally looks properly placed on the dial). 36mm is just right.

What do you do then? Of course, you put *17mm* lugs on the damned thing. Because **** you, that's why.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> As much as this watch looks nice, it's still the epitome of way microbrands exist and prosper: because they aren't braindead and give people what they want.
> 
> Consider Orient, a big brand in the watch scene. You have a best selling watch in the Bambino, putting out multiple generations and versions with such illogical naming nobody knows what's what. Nevertheless, the watch is nice for the price and is always considered the standard choice and value option. There's just two problems, it's big and the lug width is odd. Eventually the Bambino V4 comes out and fans rejoice at the 22mm lug width.
> 
> ...


You could have been talking about the Oris 65.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Some of my Orient Three Stars, from 35mm-37mm.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

And another Orient, 38mm.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

JM252 said:


> Some of my Orient Three Stars, from 35mm-37mm.
> 
> View attachment 15472169


Love them all! Marvellous colour.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

jmariorebelo said:


> As much as this watch looks nice, it's still the epitome of way microbrands exist and prosper: because they aren't braindead and give people what they want.
> 
> Consider Orient, a big brand in the watch scene. You have a best selling watch in the Bambino, putting out multiple generations and versions with such illogical naming nobody knows what's what. Nevertheless, the watch is nice for the price and is always considered the standard choice and value option. There's just two problems, it's big and the lug width is odd. Eventually the Bambino V4 comes out and fans rejoice at the 22mm lug width.
> 
> ...


Tell us how you REALLY think man!! 
LOL


----------



## toddb (Oct 26, 2007)

NEW style 39 Connie 2020 update


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

36mm VHP


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm Islander.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

39mm is considered small now? Lol 40mm is already the max I'd go given my 5.5 wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Zenith Elite


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Recently added this OP36 to accompany my Speedmaster FOIS:


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

oso2276 said:


> A couple Damasko's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What models are these? I didn't think Damasko made anything under 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Longines Flagship from 1960









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I think it's 38mm. 8" wrist.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Love this thread. With a 6" (15.3cm) wrist, 36-39mm is my sweet spot (I will go 40-42mm if the L2L is <48mm). I'll share a few soon but, first, here is my 38mm Weiss. ✌


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

38mm Monta...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

badgerracer said:


> What models are these? I didn't think Damasko made anything under 40mm
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right. These are 40mm. I will remove them 
By the wat, just checked and Damasko does make one 39mm watch, the DS30
Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Back from picking up Sunday donuts. 😁


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki mechanical










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Twehttam said:


> Love this thread. With a 6" (15.3cm) wrist, 36-39mm is my sweet spot (I will go 40-42mm if the L2L is <48mm). I'll share a few soon but, first, here is my 38mm Weiss. ✌


It looks like we have the same wrists, and then the same problem. Most of modern watches are above 40mm in diameter. Anyway, this Weiss is really cool !


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It looks like we have the same wrists, and then the same problem. Most of modern watches are above 40mm in diameter. Anyway, this Weiss is really cool !


Its tricky, but it keeps us from buying everything. ?

I have some 40-42mm watches, as I mentioned, and with the right case they can work (I'll refrain from posting here since we're keeping it at 39 or less), so all is not lost. ?

Here's another... the Chris Ward 38mm Trident. I moved this one along recently, but it's a great choice for small wristers.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Twehttam said:


> Its tricky, but it keeps us from buying everything. ?
> 
> I have some 40-42mm watches, as I mentioned, and with the right case they can work (I'll refrain from posting here since we're keeping it at 39 or less), so all is not lost. ?
> 
> Here's another... the Chris Ward 38mm Trident. I moved this one along recently, but it's a great choice for small wristers.


Indeed, I have to look twice at a watch before buying it !

I've heard lots of good things about these C.Ward watches, but I don't know why, they're not really appealing to me.

I think I have already posted my Seiko 5 here, alongside with my dad's childhood watch, a nice Guilde from 1972 or something like that. It is being serviced right now, I wan't wait to get it back to wear it !

I also own a Seiko Alpinist SARB017 (38mm). I really like this watch, it's sporty and dressy at the same time, just change the strap and it's not the same watch.










I've also bought a second-hand Casio MWA-800. It's a really cool watch, around 39mm in diameter, with ana-digi display, chronograph, and lumed dial (like Timex's indiglo). I've bought a metal bracelet, thinking it would fit well, and after taking off as many links as I was able to do, I've put it on my wrist and... Well... See by yourself 










So now it's on a leather strap and it works well


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Us 6-inched-wrist-fellas have to stick together:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

38mm. Beautiful watch but it will probably be going on the block. Just too small for me. Seems like 39mm is my lower limit


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

39mm and jsut about perfect!


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate Jumbo in 38mm


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

This is my less than 39mm duo Glycine Airman 38mm and 1966 Caravelle...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Budman2k said:


> View attachment 15485105
> 
> 
> 38mm. Beautiful watch but it will probably be going on the block. Just too small for me. Seems like 39mm is my lower limit


Depending upon the price, I might want this when you are ready to part with it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


😍😍😍


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

My top 2: Farer and anordain.

37mm x 39mm L2L vs 36mm x 42mm L2L. The difference dial diameter and lugs can make on how a watch wears.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> My top 2: Farer and anordain.
> 
> 37mm x 39mm L2L vs 36mm x 42mm L2L. The difference dial diameter and lugs can make on how a watch wears.
> 
> View attachment 15485354


Your green watch makes me green with envy Mr Rebelo...........


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This just arrived in the mail, an EBay purchase, on a whim:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And another whimsical purchase, that also arrived today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

SARB035 (with a custom seconds hand).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

Heuer Diver Professional 1000 - 38mm I think


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Lantenac06 (Jul 1, 2020)

Vintage Vacheron.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Vintage Doxa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15487828


Are those under 40mm?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

39mm and under 10mm thick.



Mr Auto said:


> Are those under 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

38 and 36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

38 and 39mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

This is my delicious 38mm Zenith El Primero Chronomaster (the São Gabriel).

Seven hundred and fifty of these were released in 1997. It has the 400 movement, an 18K rose gold case and buckle, an enamel dial and the rest you can see so I won't elaborate. Basically it's a 1990s watch with a 1960s movement and a 1930s-1940s appearance.

Because of the density of detail on dial and the tapered lugs, it looks and wears very compact in the most lovely way. It's not the only sub-39mm watch I have but it's currently my favorite.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

My OP36 & Speedmaster FOIS:


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

Bought it new in the 90's. She's seen a LOT of wrist time over the decades. But the last 4-5 years I've been getting in to Micro-brand watches and found I prefer 40-44mm. So this 36mm get's very LITTLE wrist time these days...


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

This is a great 38mm throw and go quartz field watch. Assembled in the USA using the new Americaquartz movement that is also assembled in the USA! They run $250 on the Minuteman website, but he's almost out of stock. Get em while you can!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## chubbypuppy (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

1980 36mm Bulova, 1950's 34mm Longines, Early 1970's 35mm





















Bradley Swiss Mickey mouse watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cubdog (Jan 12, 2016)

My one and only 39 mm, or less, watch. Kind of surprising since my largest measures just 43 mm.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

38mm Pepsi Islander


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Lao Luan SH469-1 (33.5 mm)


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15498270
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498272


super nice! great watch, isn't it?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> super nice! great watch, isn't it?


Thanks, I just received it this afternoon. My first impression is that it is indeed a great little watch!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

36mm AT, and it's a Quartz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


I love this............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just 30mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## puppynips (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## inasia699 (May 20, 2018)

Zelos


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

39mm...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandpa's service watch.





  








New clock wrong again.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Oct 16, 2020


----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

My dad's 20-year gold watch from 1960, back when companies still used to hand out watches for long service. 35 mm automatic, "waterproof" and "antimagnetic" by Birks, a Canadian jeweller. I did a little research and it seems this is a re-branded Hoverta Rotomatic. He wore it for the rest of his life. It still runs fine; it's my watch for formal family occasions, i.e., "weddings and funerals".


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

lochwarrid said:


> My dad's 20-year gold watch from 1960, back when companies still used to hand out watches for long service. 35 mm automatic, "waterproof" and "antimagnetic" by Birks, a Canadian jeweller. I'm not sure who the OEM was. He wore it for the rest of his life. It still runs fine; it's my watch for formal family occasions, i.e., "weddings and funerals".
> 
> View attachment 15502903


I'd be curious to open it and see what's running it.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

26.5mm







36mm



















37mm







37.5mm







38mm







38.5mm







39mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm from 1960:


----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I'd be curious to open it and see what's running it.


I just popped the back cover off, and it's a Hoverta Rotomatic. Birks just replaced the name. I suspect it contains an ETA 1256 but haven't verified that.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1956 Tudor Oyster-Prince 34


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Solar power!
And look how quick is seconds hand position advance, as my camera with (I am guessing) 1/100s shutter speed captured the hand before and after the move


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yesterday's wristwear:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)

43mm - 39mm - 34mm


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Vintage Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

SolarPower said:


> Solar power!
> And look how quick is seconds hand position advance, as my camera with (I am guessing) 1/100s shutter speed captured the hand before and after the move


Your camera used a shutter speed of 1/30 sec for this shot. You can find the information using an image data meta viewer page.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Just made it under the wire.

39mm on my 7.5-inch wrist...


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here my -39mm. Speedy reduced, Paul Picot Pulsemeter and Omega Speedmaster automatic (box/papers)


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

tsbphd said:


> Your camera used a shutter speed of 1/30 sec for this shot. You can find the information using an image data meta viewer page.


You are correct Sir. Thank you. It was a short click away, but I didn't


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 Mercury


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado Golden Horse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year self-wind.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Datejust in Amsterdam


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

JimmyBoots said:


> 36mm AT, and it's a Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Have any wrist shots? I've been considering one of these. How does it wear and how big is your wrist?


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi 
New strap.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

All my watches fit into this category, including my Damasko, which I think of as my big watch!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

brianinCA said:


> Beautiful. Have any wrist shots? I've been considering one of these. How does it wear and how big is your wrist?


Only a couple below. I have a 7.25" wrist and these wear very much like a Explorer 1 (36mm).


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownJewels (Sep 20, 2020)

Rolex Datejust 36mm...bought over 15 years ago...would not choose this size today (all recent buys are 42mm), but no regrets for what I paid back then:


----------



## JoshuaMelara (Nov 20, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


That's a beauty!


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

38...


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Trying something different on this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

perfectly sized at 38mm- j crew andros.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

36mm - 2020


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Junghans Olympic with Valjoux 7733

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

soaking.fused said:


> Rolex Pepsi GMT Master 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Watches ...


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a few...




  








sekonda alarm.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Aug 25, 2020












  








Moulinet




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 22, 2020












  








lip himalaya




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 15, 2020












  








bulova accutron




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 12, 2020












  








svalan




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 4, 2020












  








luch 1




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 3, 2020












  








poljot




__
sorinp1


__
May 25, 2020












  








pobeda




__
sorinp1


__
May 23, 2020












  








buren intra matic




__
sorinp1


__
Apr 25, 2020


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I have many sub-39mm watches but I'll post this one, a 1974 Bulova Accuquartz that I inherited from my late grandfather back in 1986. It's on a brown alligator strap which, for me, works very well with this cushion case watch.








And my first _good_ watch, my 1989 Rolex 16233 Datejust I bought new when I started earning enough to justify the purchase. It's been serviced/polished once in 31 years:


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

*This was meant to be only one photo.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

TAg Heuer 2000 Ref 972.013 1990s at 34mm


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

View attachment 15531284


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

39mm on a 7.25 inch wrist size is perfect









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Real Artman said:


>


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Real Artman said:


>


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15531800


Cool!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15531803


Whoa....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

* Removed *


----------



## Mister Owen (May 16, 2020)

Lanco Seaborn 3000, 39mm, 1970s


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

if you had only one timex, make it this one.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

Those monster-size watches belong in the circus.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The new Brew Retromatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

A terrible picture, but my Pobeda Red 12 - 32mm.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Aristo Jäger 90, 38.5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 15536299


What band is that Dan Henry on? Looks great!


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

falika said:


> What band is that Dan Henry on? Looks great!


Thanks. The strap on the Dan Henry 1937 is from Dan Henry (I bought an extra one).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 15536300


The Longines looks superb


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

LCrow said:


> The Longines looks superb


Thanks. The original 1950s version is great. It's available now and again for about $3,500. This one is its 35mm 60th anniversary version. I wanted it in this size rather than 40mm because it's closer to the mid-century original. I bought it for about $900 if memory serves, although you can probably find it unworn/new for less than that now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Omega Seamaster 600. 34.5mm.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a bit over 39mm. I really enjoy wearing this watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello

Another link in the bracelet so now is perfect.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Perfect size 39mm









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


Now that band is just cool.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Atone said:


> Now that band is just cool.


made of paracord by a talented friend in canada!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

71 NOS electric.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

...


----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Mkii kingston 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm todd snyder pride watch.


----------



## consulting_actuary (Sep 26, 2020)

Omega speedmaster reduced - 38.5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

consulting_actuary said:


> Omega speedmaster reduced - 38.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely magnificent, I love it !


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Whelp, if 39mm is the high end of the scale, might as well post this.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Extremely versatile SteinHart 39 explorer









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

Glashutte Original 39mm, Explorer 5500 34mm, Longines?? 34mm ,Seamaster 34mm, Calatrava 3919 36mm





































Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Graneworm said:


> Glashutte Original 39mm, Explorer 5500 34mm, Longines?? 34mm ,Seamaster 34mm, Calatrava 3919 36mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Omega looks great, great colour combination. Nothing beats gold and green.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Orient star. Extremely versatile 39mm









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

Seiko Sary 169 , 38mm.


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Tissot heritage 1936 ( 36 mm automatic fixed wire lugs) on my 7.5 inch wrist today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 15525867
> 
> 
> *This was meant to be only one photo.
> ...


Love it! What model/reference is that?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

These are the small watches that I currently have in my collection:

Tudor Prince Date (34mm)









Omega Seamaster Cosmic (35mm)









Omega Seamaster Professional (36mm)









Yema Rallygraf Brown Panda (38mm)









Sea-gull 1963 (38mm)









I actually like watches below 40mm, but I don't why away from watches up to 45mm. My biggest watch is a 45mm Bulova Lunar Pilot.

Might be adding another 36mm watch soon.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Timex at 34mm, hand winding, first time on the wrist.


----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)

38mm:


----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)

Sinn 6060 - 38mm


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

36!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

F__k!
I wish this was easier to use.

Where did I leave off?

Eventually, I called TIMEX. The guy who answered was in The Phillipines (where the movement was produced) and HE seems to believe that the watch was made in 2015!!! - not in the late 70s or late 80s like every other tidbit I found indicates - based on the "20" stamped on the caseback, which is supposedly a date code.
I emailed him several pictures of the watch to show to somebody else who might be able to tell me something today or tomorrow.

Stay tuned.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

34mm Seiko on 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## SayNo2Babies (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> F__k!
> I wish this was easier to use.
> 
> Where did I leave off?
> ...


a 20 date code is indeed a 2015 watch. i can't find your original post: what timex are you referring to and what issue are you having?


----------



## graf83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Sadly I haven't found much information on the brand


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> a 20 date code is indeed a 2015 watch. i can't find your original post: what timex are you referring to and what issue are you having?


This is the watch in question...
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> This is the watch in question...
> View attachment 15564678
> View attachment 15564679
> 
> ...


ah. it's a 1986 viscount. one of my faves. how's it running?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

The 36mm TimeFactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48, an homage to the classic IWC Mk 11, here on Forstner Klip (also a repro of a vintage design).


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

The 36.4mm Orient Bambino on a new strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My Seiko skx013 is 38mm and the 5606-7270 is 37mm


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> ah. it's a 1986 viscount. one of my faves. how's it running?


Like a top!
What's your caseback look like?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

househalfman said:


>


Is this version 2 or 3? I love this and want it even money allows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Frank Dux said:


> Is this version 2 or 3? I love this and want it even money allows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a V3.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

househalfman said:


> It's a V3.


You like it? Keep good time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Vero X Windup Granite Auto 38mm (Ti, OEM finish removed)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Gruen Precision ca. 1950s(?). 34mm. Had been looking for one of these for a while and scored this one off the 'Bay for a very reasonable price. Sold as "service history unknown," I gambled and it paid off - keeping very good time. As interesting as the vintage bracelet is, I have a brown 17mm strap incoming which I think will suit it better and be a heck of a lot more comfortable... There's no way the clear crystal can be original and I don't know enough about these to vouch for originality of dial (super-clean) and hands (patina), but I ain't even mad, bruh...


----------



## Barney Green (May 24, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> Gruen Precision ca. 1950s(?). 34mm. Had been looking for one of these for a while and scored this one off the 'Bay for a very reasonable price. Sold as "service history unknown," I gambled and it paid off - keeping very good time. As interesting as the vintage bracelet is, I have a brown 17mm strap incoming which I think will suit it better and be a heck of a lot more comfortable... There's no way the clear crystal can be original and I don't know enough about these to vouch for originality of dial (super-clean) and hands (patina), but I ain't even mad, bruh...
> 
> View attachment 15565268


Should be early 60s...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Frank Dux said:


> You like it? Keep good time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've owned it for 2 months when I noticed that it was running too fast (>20 spd, and no it wasn't magnetized) so I sent it in for regulation. They paid for shipping both ways and got it back within a week or so. It's been running great since.

I flip my watches as soon as I get bored with them but so far this one I still like just as much as the day I received it, if not more.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Incoming: this 2002 37mm Jaeger-LeCoultre Reserve de Marche Master Control.

I wanted to experience a little of JLC's famous 1,000-hour tested production process. I didn't want a newer ultra-thin edition at 39mm. The middle ground was this.

The added bonus here is a deployant clasp buckle that doesn't appear on later editions because of cost-cutting.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

nemorior said:


>


One of my favorite watches.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Frank Dux said:


> The 36.4mm Orient Bambino on a new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a classy watch. Perfect size IMO.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

msig81 said:


> Such a classy watch. Perfect size IMO.


I really agree. I just can't find the right strap. I'm always in between holes. So frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annexcanada (Apr 20, 2016)

I got this today


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

annexcanada said:


> I got this today
> View attachment 15567424


Such a great watch. I wish they would go back to this size, but I imagine that any new model will probably be an increase from 39mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

Mini TSAR and Hamilton Pilot Pioneer.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## annexcanada (Apr 20, 2016)

LCrow said:


> Such a great watch. I wish they would go back to this size, but I imagine that any new model will probably be an increase from 39mm


Thanks  even a 38 with a more proportioned case would be amazing, but who am I kidding


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Explorient









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Retro Tissot Seastar Quartz








Late '80s model with plexi in 34mm on my 18cm wrist


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15567576
> Retro Tissot Seastar Quartz
> View attachment 15567577
> 
> Late '80s model with plexi in 34mm on my 18cm wrist


Nice looking watch. It seems to wear larger than 34mm, due to the thin bezel and white dial, I guess


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

1950's Zvezda. 25.3mm across.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

LCrow said:


> Nice looking watch. It seems to wear larger than 34mm, due to the thin bezel and white dial, I guess


You are spot on!


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Just to keep the Tissots coming...








18k Hesalite


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

1969 Visodate auto


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Citizen 540 -1967


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith A384 Revival at 37mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Explorer


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Seiko sbdc115 38mm


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

25mm.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

Best : 39mm Zelos Horizons field watch.










Smallest, 29mm Organa Auto (Harwood movement).


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

With my 6,5inch wrist I've been getting more comfortable with smaller sizes.

Hamilton H70455133 - 38mm
Seiko SARB035 - 38mm
Casio A168W - 32mm


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

warsh said:


> The new Brew Retromatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm considering this in black. How do you like it so far?


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Triwa Humanium Automatic, 39mm, in its original layout and after getting modified by Chris Alexander (-> thedialartist.com).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fructus Temporum (Jul 10, 2017)

_34 mm, Pobeda 2602, 15J._










_35 mm, Zaria, 2009B, 23J.










36 mm. Slava, 2414, 21J.








_


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Ajuicet 39mm case, BSH Railmonster build.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> Ajuicet 39mm case, BSH Railmonster build.
> 
> View attachment 15576023
> 
> ...


great watch, excellent book, and a marvelous cat


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Hamilton Thin-O-Matic 38mm


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lawrence648 said:


> I'm considering this in black. How do you like it so far?


I really like it. It's one of the few watches that I felt unsure about when I received it, but the more I've worn it, the more I've liked it. It's highly legible and I think the bracelet is a great match for the watch. It looks integrated but it's not and it actually has quick release spring bars on it, so strap changes are easy, but I didn't like the brew on leather. Watch is a great size and very comfortable to wear. It's like nothing else in my collection, which is a good thing! Feels very solid and well made. Good luck w your decision.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a sweet NOS electric.


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

digivandig said:


> Pics on my 7" wrist
> 
> Currently own:
> 
> ...


Great collection!


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

warsh said:


> I really like it. It's one of the few watches that I felt unsure about when I received it, but the more I've worn it, the more I've liked it. It's highly legible and I think the bracelet is a great match for the watch. It looks integrated but it's not and it actually has quick release spring bars on it, so strap changes are easy, but I didn't like the brew on leather. Watch is a great size and very comfortable to wear. It's like nothing else in my collection, which is a good thing! Feels very solid and well made. Good luck w your decision.


I really like retro style watches. Glad to see more brands doing things like this. Appreciate the info!


----------



## mrt2 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevies (Mar 31, 2020)

39mm Speedy


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Day date 18038 with burl wood dial. 36mm of 1970s goodness.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

34mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## consulting_actuary (Sep 26, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Incoming: this 2002 37mm Jaeger-LeCoultre Reserve de Marche Master Control.
> 
> I wanted to experience a little of JLC's famous 1,000-hour tested production process. I didn't want a newer ultra-thin edition at 39mm. The middle ground was this.
> 
> ...


This is such a nice watch! Imo the proportions are near perfect


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

consulting_actuary said:


> This is such a nice watch! Imo the proportions are near perfect


Thank you, Sir.

Yes, the choice was between the larger, thinner and newer ultra-thin version and this older one. There's nothing wrong with the former; I just preferred compact and chunky in this instance and because it adds a little variety to my collection.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1970 super-thin


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1979 17-jewel


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

36mm day date









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Seiko Sarb023 38.5mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

38mm Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Habring2 Chrono-Felix on OEM strap.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Jump hour tank. Circa 1933. 24mmX40mm
Manufacturer unknown. Engraving of Malcolm Campbell's land speed record Blue Bird on the caseback.
One of my favourites.😊


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

1963_03.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Hamilton FAPD 5101 (1970) & Seiko 7A28-7120 (1990).


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

36mm Avelta mechanical.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Steinhart ocean 39 "Steinflake"


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I will stop there, lol, probs just as many over 39 as under, idk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

My only sub-39 mm watch.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkjam1 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Dynabeat 37mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Really like the size of the SNXS73 and SNXS79


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Master Control Date 176.8.40.S 39mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

Icelatte said:


> View attachment 15593266


That is a very nice IWC.


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)

8past10 said:


> That is a very nice IWC.


Thank you. 3531 with JLC movement. Vintage proportions with a modern movement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Old Seamaster









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

King Seiko 4502-7001 coming in at 36.5mm


----------



## wilsalex14 (Dec 10, 2020)

Seiko Spirit 5M23-7A70 with a Kinetic quartz movement

24 years old, still good as new


----------



## tuan2195 (Dec 15, 2017)

Tudor Oysterdate 34mm, fits quite well on my tiny (5.5 inch) Asian wrist


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Watch small.
Belly getting big.





  








Green marlin on Christmas.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Dec 18, 2020


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

39mm pilot from Archimede










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

..


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My smallest watch at 36mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

39mm Lorier Hyperion GMT


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

36-37mm (depending where you measure the case) 1973 Citizen Homer Second Setting issued by Japanese National Railways to a staff member on my 5.9" wrist. ?


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Glycine Combat Classic 36mm. I love this thing, it almost makes me want to sell all of my big 40+mm watches...


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Another good one is the 38mm Certina DS Podium.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

Omega De Ville 135.0018 (1969) - 32mm


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

My Hamilton Bentley from 1961









Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zangoq (Dec 2, 2017)

Circula Aquasport, 39mm:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


>


You got some seriously good looking watches dude


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

drhr said:


> You got some seriously good looking watches dude


Thanks for the compliment.

I don't do anything by halves.


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

36mm GP


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

'68 Navigator Timer


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> '68 Navigator Timer
> View attachment 15614011


Most beautiful seiko I have ever seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Just came in the mail yesterday...so to speak. 










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

39mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1983 Baby Arnie. Original owner.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

39mm really is the sweet spot.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

JLC









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## archuk (Nov 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qyburn (Dec 12, 2020)

None of the wrist shots really look "small", but I think that may be an illusion to do with perspective or something. Here's one I sold a while ago as I found it too small, but it doesn't look that way in the photo ...


----------



## niverno (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1984 Rolex Oysterdate 34.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

1964 Chronograph. Older cousin to my 1968 Navigator Timer.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Patek Philippe Neptune. 36mm dia.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

I think this guy is 34mm and it's on my 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Tudor 7996, from 1969. (Sporting aftermarket hands).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Doesn't work any more, but still fun to look at.


----------



## niverno (Sep 5, 2018)

37mm goodness


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Christopher Ward collaboration with Worn & Wound - C65 Sandstorm (38mm)

Limited to 200 pieces.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Citizen AQ6021-51E, 38mm, 1 spy:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm Rolex look-alike:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

38mm titanium Revue Thommen chrono


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Laco Flieger 39mm


----------



## sashko (Apr 20, 2011)

kyfra said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## zangoq (Dec 2, 2017)

Olympos 37mm


----------



## SharpBeakedPenguin (Jan 5, 2021)

This random Zim watch, I bought for 20-ish Euros from Ukraine.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Longines Marnie nationale









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Helson Shark Diver 38mm titanium green.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

36mm and an absolute beauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

36 on 6.5









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

rokman said:


> 36 on 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really really like this one, congrats & enjoy!

Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

elcoke said:


> Really really like this one, congrats & enjoy!
> 
> Best regards and stay safe, George.


Cheers mate you too.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Nps (Jan 3, 2017)

36 and 34!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


That's great.. Awesome bracelet on that.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MsRN98 (Jan 10, 2021)

My 39mm SARB017 Alpinist-a bit beaten up, in need of re-timing and a new band, but my first automatic and only my second mechanical watch ever, after my Snoopy wind-up watch in grade school. ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


Would I be right to say that you have more Timex watches than Joe @cottontop ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm, but looks deceptively small:


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

New 38mm Timex Bold Easy Reader.
Joe


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Would I be right to say that you have more Timex watches than Joe @cottontop ?


haha i have no idea. but i do know joe's collection is vast and superb. he has many beautiful timex!


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Nps said:


> 36 and 34!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those look great. Forgotten how much I like the IWC


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I find the dial on this Presage, mesmerising.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Two that I wear frequently, both 37mm:


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

36mm Oysterquartz









34mm JLC


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sinn 356 i B at 38.5mm is a great dressy sport watch


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Astor + Banks Fortitude at 38.5mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 15646237
> 
> 36mm Oysterquartz
> 
> ...


Lovely 😍 😍


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

askinanight said:


> Astor + Banks Fortitude at 38.5mm
> View attachment 15650205


Beautiful. Hey, any idea what the dial diameter size is on that?


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Beautiful. Hey, any idea what the dial diameter size is on that?


Very close to 30mm on the nose


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Doorsstory68 (Nov 28, 2020)

My treasured 100 year old trench Rolex in 29mm









Vintage Christian Dior in 32-24mm









Tissot Heritage - same dimensions as the Dior but somehow looks bigger


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

39mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## isstefan (Jun 5, 2019)

Election Grand Prix 18K


----------



## Doorsstory68 (Nov 28, 2020)

30mm 









35-26mm


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

36mm:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x beams MK1


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

All of my watches are 39mm or smaller but these two look so good together ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vintage Seiko goodness:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210120/01567abcb44393c7de0198d1516f62d9.jpg[/IMG
My Timex Marlin reissue comes in at 34mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

*Glicina Combat 6 36 mm*










*Seiko 5 SNKL41 37mm*


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

37.5mm Planet Ocean


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

According to Hamilton this is 36mm x 33mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a perfect 37mm


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

38mm








And another








And my final 38mm








And a 39mm








And this is 39mm also


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

My first big purchase watch about 20 years ago. Back when 36mm was the norm.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)

Dagaz Thunderbolt


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Teeuu said:


> According to Hamilton this is 36mm x 33mm.
> View attachment 15668222


When this watch was released I commented on a few social media posts on how absolutely retarded their measurements are, not to mention incomplete (how difficult is it for a brand to know the thickness of their own watches?). That they are taking business away from themselves saying this is a 33x36mm instead of the 36x42mm it actually is.

Never got an answer back.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

One modern, one vintage. 36mm and 38mm, respectively.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

DJ 36. I also have a Seiko SARB


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Air-King 114210 34mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Seiko SARB


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

38mm Bell & Ross vintage 123.....that I bought 21 years ago

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenya79 (Feb 15, 2013)

31mm Recta. Circa late 40s.


----------



## Doorsstory68 (Nov 28, 2020)

31mm









24-20mm. I find it quite stylish


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

35mm poor mans heuer. Is mostly dial, with the white face it wears larger than its size.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Farer Stanhope - 37mm across (though it looks bigger, due to it's large dial)


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

38mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

38mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

37mm ALS Saxonia Thin on my girlish wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

36mm (incl. crown) on my 6.3" wrist!
Zenith Surf 2572C


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

I have quite a few small watches...a 37 Seagull, Glashutte and Orex with 36, a 32 Festina and i am soon to receive a 30mm Elgin like the one in the picture. Also, i have a Verni wich is small, even thogh it is 40 mm wide. I have a tiny wrist, so i get along rather well with those.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

PO 39.5


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

These are all my 39mm or smaller. Happy Monday ??✌????


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

This just in. New 38mm Certina DS Action Diver.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

My 37mm Actus..C:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

a couple of 36's


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

39's


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Farer Lansdell 37mm


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Pair'a Junghans 38mm.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

My Glycine auto. 38mm..


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dennis K said:


> This just in. New 38mm Certina DS Action Diver.
> 
> View attachment 15685978
> View attachment 15685978
> View attachment 15685978


Congratulations. Great choice. Just a beauty for a 38mm. Love that the Rehaut has minute markers. On my watch bucket list👍🏼


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

39mm Pinion Atom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Loving the cream dial 

"May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Does this qualify?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


That DateJust is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Frank Dux said:


> That DateJust is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Another small offering...1935 Hamilton "Drake"...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

420SE Amphibia. 38mm with 18mm lug width on my 7.25" bird wrist.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

This was my grandfathers last watch. When I got this thing it was a mess. Couldn't see the dial with all the scratches and it didn't run. My watch maker replaced the crystal and cleaned the movement. Now it runs like a top. I wouldn't have gone through the trouble if it wasn't his watch. He was a very important person in my life and taught me to be a man.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

My Grandfathers bought new Seiko SQ


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

One of my three Gruen PanAms, 30mm.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I ended up with a 510 Gruen. I've been lazily touching it up and bringing it back to life. I still need a handset for it though.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I drag this one out from time to time as well.


----------



## Jcswoop (Jan 5, 2021)

M6TT F said:


> 39mm Pinion Atom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love that watch! Congrats


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

Circa 1930s Patek Philippe 32mm


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

39mm, I have a 7 inch(give or take) wrist and it sometimes feels too small for me, but I think I just need to get used to it.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

38mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Wen 38mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

36mm 18k UG w/ lemania manual wind 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ROLEX / TUDOR 35mm Air-Tiger























*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

All of these are 38mm


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

38 mm breitling cockpit


----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Just barely.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

Was anyone else surprised by how many watches in this size range that they actually own?

This was an eye opener, . . . and this is only some of mine, . . . . pardon the poor pictures


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

kritameth said:


> Just barely.
> View attachment 15691874
> View attachment 15691876
> View attachment 15691879


All the watches you post are right up my alley. You have great taste in watches.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

I like following this thread. Some amazing watches, excellent pics, huge variety and it's great not to have that 'small=ladies watch' mentality


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Andros T2N678


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

My Seiko Solar.
39mm.

Its gonna be working today.
Drywall and a bathroom renovation.

mich


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)

Nomos Orion 35mm


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Birthyear Timex


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

logantrky said:


> This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.
> 
> POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO!
> 
> ...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Citizen AQ6021-51E


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Casio MTP-1010 from 1989 and Seiko SBQL007 2010








with Stowa Marine from 30s


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Does 39._*5*_ make the cut?


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My 38mm collection.










Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

35 mm.


----------



## ChrisinOhio (Aug 17, 2006)

Eterna Kontiki 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsRN98 (Jan 10, 2021)

38mm ESQ Professional Quartz, ca. 1999


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

39mm with a very nice "substantial" heft to the case.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

34mm Tudor 7996. I just finished restoring.

I still need to find hands for it, got a set of expensive NOS hands tritium but they are a little too big 










Had to replace most of the train and the drumb.









Before


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Citizen AQ4020-54Z at 37.5mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

37mm Criterion skin diver

Just in from the bay...


----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

38.5mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Orient Star #Classic #RetroModernism #Horween























*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Falcon 2 on this snowy day. One of my favorites.


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







#OP*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got this today.

39mm so it just qualifies.

I prefer smaller Watches, mainly because of my small wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Catdrugs (Feb 10, 2021)

Seiko 7009-3040 F 37mm

It was bought in Cuba by my gf's grandpa, so the day readout is English/Spanish


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

arg0n said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have great taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KingNothing10 (Dec 12, 2020)

Comes in at 38.5mm (sorry for missing a few specs of dust)


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

warsh said:


> You have great taste!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Its always nice to hear when someone appreciates your choices. 

I'm a member of the tiny wrist association so I have to stick to reasonably sized offerings.

The Omega Railmaster trilogy is terrific and doesn't get enough love around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 36mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jdm california dial marlin reissue.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

arg0n said:


> Thanks! Its always nice to hear when someone appreciates your choices.
> 
> I'm a member of the tiny wrist association so I have to stick to reasonably sized offerings.
> 
> ...


I've got the same Sinn (but with blue dial) and the same Rado. My wrists are not super small (6.75"), but the longer I do this hobby, the more I find myself gravitating to smaller pieces. Not sure if you do micro brands, but I guess you might like some of Lorier's offerings if you do. Their new GMT is really good.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

I posted these four on another thread yesterday, so apologies to comrades who have already seen them.

1. 1997 Zenith El Primero Chronomaster - 38mm
2. 1978 Rolex Datejust 'Buckley dial' - 36mm
3. 2000 Zenith Port Royal Brasil 500 Anos - 31mm (x 44mm - does this count?)
4. 2002 IWC Da Vinci Perpetual Calendar Chronograph - 39mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Something not so mainstream this morning:


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

126234 DateJust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

arg0n said:


> ...


What exactly is that background in your photos? Looks cool! cheers


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

occytron said:


> View attachment 15716913


Super cool numerals!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi Ocean 
TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Solar powered! 










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

King Seiko 5625









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

LeRoy Cambio - quartz from the '80s, made by Baume&Mercier. Size is about 30mm by 35mm.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Seiko "Mini" Alpinist, a recent pick up. It's quite striking and super comfy.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

It looks bigger in this picture than it is, but this is a 32mm vintage Concord, on my 7.5" wrist. This was my grandfather's watch and my dad gave it to me to wear for my wedding 16 years ago. It mostly gets dress wear these days.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

This is my other grandfather's vintage Seiko at 35mm. It looks much bigger and admittedly I wear it more than the Concord as a result.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Tag Heuer Carrera 1964 Re-Edition CS3111 36mm
Omega Seamaster 166.002 34.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

36mm Mk1 Camper

36mm Mk1 Camper ... What a sweet thing! 
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

34mm OP on this sunny HK afternoon


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

And another


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

38mm









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_Ethan (Nov 27, 2010)

Winegartens


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*38.5mm Orient Star Classic *


----------



## CandyHands (Aug 11, 2019)

My 1956 Hamilton Automatic.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

37mm


----------



## Patrick_Ethan (Nov 27, 2010)

_Smith Patterson's Boston_ by Concord watch





  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Functional wrist shot!


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Latest acquisition and still undecided if a keeper or not, this caravelle sea hunter was just serviced 2 days ago and looks pretty awesome at just about 37mm









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

36mm Mk1 SS Camper

TX Mk1 SS 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 SS 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

A closer look to my KS. Keep great time given its age. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

All 39mm or under this is my small collection just one more needed






























Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

smaller diameter but the proportions are exceptional!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> What exactly is that background in your photos? Looks cool! cheers


Thanks!!

Sorry didn't notice your ask before.

It's a desk mat with what I would describe as... the anatomy of a flipper (knife). Another expensive hobby that gets out of control quickly 

I find it really helps to reduce desk diving marks in the clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

warsh said:


> I've got the same Sinn (but with blue dial) and the same Rado. My wrists are not super small (6.75"), but the longer I do this hobby, the more I find myself gravitating to smaller pieces. Not sure if you do micro brands, but I guess you might like some of Lorier's offerings if you do. Their new GMT is really good.


I'm also 6.75" when I first started I used to hover around 42mm divers but over time I also find myself trending down as far as size is concerned. Nowadays I find myself trying to keep it around 39-40 for sports watches with bezel and 38 and under some watches that are mostly dial. Also paying more attention to case shape and things like that.

I do own a couple from Halios and Timefactors. Thanks for the Lorier rec, they look pretty sweet! I'm now targeting a Hyperion GMT.

My wallet on the other hand does not thank you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My oldest piece in the collection - 1956 Tudor 7909


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> My oldest piece in the collection - 1956 Tudor 7909


Perfection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

The indices and hands on this 2002 JLC Master Control Reserve de Marche are high-polished and faceted. This brings contrast and therefore clarity to registers framed inside its 37mm.

We've seen this type of configuration in complicated pocket watches of previous centuries and in wrist watches with larger dials. It shouldn't really work on something so small.

Then there's a 12 and a 9, but no 3 and 6. The index at 3 is shrunk to accommodate the date register. The small second hand is different in design from the other two hands. All three are of different size.

Yet the entire thing looks meticulously poised, like a contemporary dancer balanced expertly on tiptoes.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TheGent said:


> Perfection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Headster (Feb 9, 2019)

1976 Seiko LM Special 5216-8020. (37mm on a 6.75" wrist). @southslope.nyc on Instagram.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Omega specs 37.5mm for this one but, really, c'mon Omega, let's just call it 38 millimeters and be done with it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

My smallest watch - Hamilton Khaki Field watch. An excellent piece of engineering with split-second precision.
37 mm diameter.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm todd snyder PRIDE watch


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

37mm Zenith Revival A384 and Revival Liberty on ladder bracelet.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Victorinox maverick 34mm


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Timefactors Smiths - Navigator PRS 48

36mm


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

39mm B-Uhr


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

38.5mm....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


OMG! How did you get a backwards Timex!

Awesome!!!

*LOL*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> OMG! How did you get a backwards Timex!
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> *LOL*


haha it's a collaboration with a japanese clothing company. i just love it!


----------



## Zenmaster87 (Nov 11, 2010)

Very excited to have picked up my next grail piece!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Picked this guy, for $15 at a Mexican swap meet.

Removed the plating on the bracelet, added sapphire and since I was at it, replaced the case for a Steel one


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

DonLuis said:


> ... $15 at a Mexican swap meet.


Did your arm get run over by a Mexican bicycle?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida diver. 38 or 39mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


They sold you a fake timex!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My 36mm Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

38mm Concord Impresario


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

36mm


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My lastest addition
















Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 1984 Rolex Oysterdate 34.


I've been on this forum for a loooong time... Seeing this photo is the first time I've said to myself WOW, PERFECTION! 
Thank you for making my heart skip a beat.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

My less than a week old Explorer mk1


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

2020 released Constellation MC 39mm


































Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

My new Formex Essence ThirtyNine.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

1959 Rolex Oyster Precision on original rivet bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Darwin.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex-kodak voters choice


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1996 Tudor Submariner 75190


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)

JLC Master Control Date 39mm


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

PF 39mm but wears like a 40mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

36mm Meccaniche Veneziane


----------



## Selonari (Mar 15, 2021)

36mm Seiko LordMatic


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Rolex Date 34mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Rolex Oysterdate Precision 32mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

stuffgeek said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, I had this watch... mine from the 80s. Flat as heck. Wonderful! Where did you get it?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Tudor 76213. 
36mm.
6.5 inch wrist.










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

77 Marlin on vintage perlon.


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

powerband said:


> Dude, I had this watch... mine from the 80s. Flat as heck. Wonderful! Where did you get it?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


It was a gift for my confirmation - I think my grandmother purchased it from JC Penny early 80's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

DaleEArnold said:


>


You're a Wizard, aren't you?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

36mm in stainless steel.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

1965 seikomatic 6218-8950. Just about 37mm I believe


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

37mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Spb123j1 on the bund.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder mid-century.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

This guy was in my todo drawer for quite some time, on my initial inspection I blamed the problem to broken mainspring, since it had a sealed mainspring, and after researching I found what locked like the right replacement.

When started working in the watch, I found out the problem was really a broken pallets.

I got it back working and waiting on a new glass.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

39 mm Merkur GMT.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick 34mm


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Squale Subino. NOS 34.8mm Blancpain Fifty Fathoms case, bezel and crystal. Wears so well for a smaller watch.


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

34mm


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Alsta Bellette alarm watch 33 mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Company watch by Momentum not sure of true size between 34 to 38mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15782289


I have never really looked at Smiths other than the obvious historical achievements. In looking at this picture it becomes glaringly obvious how much Farer borrows from their design cues. Neither good or bad, just an observation......I like both brands.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Little n large
Here's my smallest watch - an 38mm Smith's Sandhurst 
Here's my largest watch - a 53mm Tuna 
not a lot in it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15781543
> 
> 
> View attachment 15781544











sweet @cayabo! not very common and definitely fits this category haha


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sinclair skin diver on a vintage tropic


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Traska Commuter, 36.5mm










Mod, in Namoki NMK912 case, 38mm










Seiko SNKE63 (modded), 38mm.










AliX field watch ("Bellamy"?), 36mm


----------



## Seidinho (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Favre-Leuba this Friday!

It's a very elegant dress watch and almost perfect if not for the ravages of age and use on the dial and case.

Obviously the previous owner(s) used it as an everyday business watch and it shows. I considered having the case replated but the mismatch between the refreshed case but old dial is more galling that its current honest look.

The stamped/pressed indices, the stick hands, and the minimal text make a compelling and beautiful watch. Of course, the vintage size makes it perfect for small wrists such as mine. I do wish I can find a watch as beautiful from contemporary offerings.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

LeCoultre , 23mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bigemptea (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1) no, i'm not.









2) yes, i am.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Bigemptea said:


> View attachment 15790579


super nice! is this the todd snyder?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

35mm Longines Heritage Conquest


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

NOMOS Metro 38



A couple of Seiko 5's



King Seiko 35mm



Grand Seiko 39.5mm close enough



Datejust 36



NOMOS Orion 38



6263 37mm


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Some real beauties here. Here is my Santos 35mm ( medium ) and Datejust ( 36mm ). 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

39mm Longines Hydroconquest









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

This just arrived today. But I'm a little worried that it's a tad too small. What say ye? (for reference: 34mm case on ~6.5 in wrist)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15796141


What can I say, I have small hands...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

ForestSpirit said:


> This just arrived today. But I'm a little worried that it's a tad too small. What say ye? (for reference: 34mm case on ~6.5 in wrist)
> 
> View attachment 15796126


Spot on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

jam karet said:


> Spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should've guessed I'd get some enabling in the 'small watches' thread. But in the end this one is being returned-fiancée says it's too effeminate.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ForestSpirit said:


> I should've guessed I'd get some enabling in the 'small watches' thread. But in the end this one is being returned-fiancée says it's too effeminate.


Ouch!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Grumpy!


----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

37mm this one.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

39mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

Thats literally all my pieces. I have girly wrists haha

Im not sure how well digital pieces are recieved but I've been rocking this lately. Did the inverted screen mod, most of the NODE mod and tossed it on a NATO.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easter o'clock!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

36mm


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled type 20. Uses a Valjoux 7734









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mac44 (Jul 4, 2014)

36mm









Poslano sa mog SM-A725F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ForestSpirit said:


> This just arrived today. But I'm a little worried that it's a tad too small. What say ye? (for reference: 34mm case on ~6.5 in wrist)
> 
> View attachment 15796126


Fits as it should. I have white dial incoming and I have 7.25" wrist. Once you get used to this size, you may find yourself not wanting anything over 40mm.


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

DiverBob said:


> Fits as it should. I have white dial incoming and I have 7.25" wrist. Once you get used to this size, you may find yourself not wanting anything over 40mm.


I ended up returning it, but only partly because it felt small. I probably could have gotten used to the size, but I found that the glossy black dial and the metallic minute markers just weren't my jam.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ForestSpirit said:


> I ended up returning it, but only partly because it felt small. I probably could have gotten used to the size, but I found that the glossy black dial and the metallic minute markers just weren't my jam.


Yes, I opted for the non numerical silver dial set to arrive today. I also have the 38mm Junghan's Meister which is retro cool.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

The bracelet is stunning on the Sbgx033, but mine is quite old and well worn so I tried it this morning on this super comfy silver strap. How does it look?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

38mm. Built in Portland.


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

DiverBob said:


> Yes, I opted for the non numerical silver dial set to arrive today. I also have the 38mm Junghan's Meister which is retro cool.


Good choice! Pics when it arrives!

The Meisters also look smashing. Does yours have the sub seconds?


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Vintage, French, Mortima. 36mm.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ForestSpirit said:


> Good choice! Pics when it arrives!
> 
> The Meisters also look smashing. Does yours have the sub seconds?


My Meister does not have the sub seconds hand. 









Ok, Max Bill 34mm arrived today. Will decide whether or not the size suits me. I find that in pictures this watch appears 2mm larger on my wrist than it actually wears. The "all dial" theory is not really working too much given the short lug to lug etc. I have a 36MM watch with lots of metal and bezel and you would expect the all dial aspect on this Max Bill to have more presence but not so. It wears like a 34mm.

Overall it's a nice watch and NOT "too small" per se but I am not yet 100% on keeping it. 
Camera adds 2mm to the watch...


----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's my Rolex Oyster Perpetual (no date), which my local watchmaker said is from the late 1950s. My maternal grandfather wore it for years, then gave it to my dad in the 1970s or 1980s. My dad never wore it and gave it to me a couple of years ago. It's about 34mm. I don't wear it often, but it's fun to wear a vintage Rolex to more formal events. Remember those?


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

GS SBGX 261 37mm. True perfection. Vance.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Took the little Max Bill out into the sun and decided it's a keeper. It does grow on you the more you look at it.

Nice vintage vibes


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

DiverBob said:


> Ok, Max Bill 34mm arrived today. Will decide whether or not the size suits me. I find that in pictures this watch appears 2mm larger on my wrist than it actually wears. The "all dial" theory is not really working too much given the short lug to lug etc. I have a 36MM watch with lots of metal and bezel and you would expect the all dial aspect on this Max Bill to have more presence but not so. It wears like a 34mm.


Thanks for sharing your impressions,very much mirrors my own experience. I think it has to do especially with the way the lugs sit so deep underneath the case. I have an old 35mm Timex with a much more pronounced bezel, and I quite like the size on my wrist, but even with the all dial design the Max Bill wore diminutive in comparison.


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15813182
> 
> 
> Took the little Max Bill out into the sun and decided it's a keeper. It does grow on you the more you look at it.
> ...


It does look very nice on you.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ForestSpirit said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions,very much mirrors my own experience. I think it has to do especially with the way the lugs sit so deep underneath the case. I have an old 35mm Timex with a much more pronounced bezel, and I quite like the size on my wrist, but even with the all dial design the Max Bill wore diminutive in comparison.


Any way you slice it, it wears rather small. That said, the more I wear it, the more I appreciate the size/look.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Wallywharton59 (Nov 17, 2018)

Here's my Zentra with a Zenith movement dated 1918

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

nigel cabourn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

38.5mm on a 7.5 inch wrist.
Apologies for mixing Metric with Imperial.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Lil Bill on a "buck the world," rally.

Surprising how a simple strap change can improve the presence on wrist. Wears larger with this thicker strap.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

finally got a strap for my Grandfather's Omega Seamaster.. it is possibly somewhat small (the watch) on me...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JDM Timex Midget


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This one is 39mm but looks more like a 40mm. Cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

I ended up returning the handwinding Max Bill that I posted earlier, and splurged on this handwinding Orion instead. It's certainly much larger, but at 38mm it still meets the criteria of this thread.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ForestSpirit said:


> I ended up returning the handwinding Max Bill that I posted earlier, and splurged on this handwinding Orion instead. It's certainly much larger, but at 38mm it still meets the criteria of this thread.
> View attachment 15817563


Been eyeing one of those as well. Partial to the 35mm but this looks great on you!


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

DiverBob said:


> Been eyeing one of those as well. Partial to the 35mm but this looks great on you!


Thanks! I probably would have gone 35mm if they offered that size for this model. But I'm very happy with the larger size.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Bauhaus Bob and the Max Bill 34mm


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Junghans Meister


----------



## scbor (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

36 mm. Just awesome.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Here we are again...


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

Today. 34mm on my ~18.4 cm wrist


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Just got my San Martin Vintage Diver vs my one month old Explorer


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

just incase im ever invited to tea at the Palace


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

36mm on 7.25


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

I was told that this seapearl 600 was too small for my wrist because I'm not a woman, now I have to get a sex change I guess 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Todd Snyder Charlie


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Newmark 52

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Really nice... you don't see a lot of these!


DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15791447


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

38.1mm King Seiko Re-Issue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Good garage watch - Komandirskie 1965 on a Cheapest Nato MN style with lumed stripe.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020












  








On the Wrist




__
MaDTempo


__
Aug 20, 2019












  








On the wrist.




__
MaDTempo


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

UN 37mm
DJ 36mm


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Max Bill 34mm


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm double loading 38mm

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Max Bill 34mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Here is my Orient Star, 39.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Decided to start wearing some of my sales watches just to keep them wound up... And some of them are just tooo nice not to wear. Today a Seiko LordMatic 5606-5000. This was the year they took the LM off the dial. 
Boy she's a nice looker, and the original bracelet wears so comfortable. Today while driving I was almost able to read the time thru the tall, slab sided crystal too!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT mod of the Janata platform for today.

The gold case with matching gilt indices and hands, the slightly golden linen dial, and the compact hmt Janata platform come together for a beautiful dress watch.

I am a little upset that the dial artist messed with the glue between 12 and 2 as well as 6 and 7. Maybe I will still get the dial redone. The glue marks are not visible in normal distances but does bother me when I look closer and it shows in photos.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Ginsbo Seaguard this Saturday.

The watch obviously shows its age in the patinated dial and the punished case but is still an amazingly good looking and comfortable watch. The indices are stamped/pressed on the dial and reflect light in interesting ways. The patina itself changes colour according to the light and makes you linger after telling the time.

I would have loved to have this on some kind of distresses leather strap but I have had difficulty in removing the springbars from the lugs and just put on a green NATO. Once the lockdown/curfew restrictions are lifted will get new springbars on it to make it a strap monster.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## elprimero1403 (Aug 14, 2019)

logantrky said:


> This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.
> 
> POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO!
> 
> ...





logantrky said:


> This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.
> 
> POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO!
> 
> ...


----------



## elprimero1403 (Aug 14, 2019)

logantrky said:


> This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.
> 
> POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)

39mm on my 6 inch wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Wore my Tissot Seastar Sunday night out to dinner but didn't take a picture of it while wearing it.

Bad me!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15852024


I need one of those when the store reopens. Going to have to start embezzling my own money now to be ready 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

FatalException said:


> I need one of those when the store reopens. Going to have to start embezzling my own money now to be ready
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Took me four goes to actually get in, the way I did it was to log in before the time and lurk.

The previous times I tried as the time clicked in, and that failed.

Good luck.


----------



## rebes (Jan 6, 2019)

36mm Datejust 1603


----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Has to be the Alpinist for me:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Didn't realise there were options over 39mm...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Junghans Meister


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## J.Black (May 3, 2021)

Awesome 39mm Vostok Amfibia is awesome 🤭 Perfect summerwatch for active ppl


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Glycine 36mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

38mm Fortis Cosmonauts chrono


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

34mm 2001 14000M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Joining in here with reduced Speedy and Paul Picot.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

34mm on 7 inch wrist.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Nova Meteorite 38mm


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Lorus field titanium today..C:

*







*


----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)

36mm OP

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Update: Max Bill now belongs to my wife...I was set to keep it and was wearing it quite regularly when she spotted it and fell in love with it. I still have my Junghans Meister so it's all good.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
36mm, or thereabouts.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder welton bi-metal in a perfect 34mm case.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jjj9¡jjjjjjjjjjjjuuu


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

36mm Meccaniche Veneziane on rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

36mm Meistersinger neo


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

36mm









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Siya08 (Mar 12, 2021)

Zenith A384 Edge of Space 36mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcwee1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Vintage modified Rotval, 38mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iamsoozie (Mar 7, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> Good morning!
> 36mm, or thereabouts.
> View attachment 15867451
> 
> ...


That's a cool looking Seiko! What's the model number for this?


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Speedy Reduced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about a couple Timex small-pilot watches??
Now with a trimmed and riveted strap. About 5mm thinner.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pilot Pioneer: small watch, large charm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15874867


That's a Spectacular Watch, Bob ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Russ1965 said:


> That's a Spectacular Watch, Bob ?


Thanks buddy! It's so simple and retro that I had to own it.


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

34 mm 😀


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 15868222
> View attachment 15868223
> View attachment 15868244
> View attachment 15868225
> ...


I've just added another sub-40mm watch.

It's the 1999 Urban Jurgensen Reference 8, 37mm in 18K yellow gold and built on a modified Frédéric Piguet 1160 automatic movement. The dial is hand-guilloché using a single block of silver (rather than white gold with a silver appliqué). The heat-tempered hands are blue and the gold observatory is diamond-polished. The teardrop lugs are made separately and welded on. On the reverse is a hand-guilloché 21K yellow gold rotor.

Urban Jurgensen is a tiny Danish watchmaker but one steeped in horological history. One doesn't have to delve too deep to find its associations with some of the greats of watchmaking, past and present. I'm very pleased to have secured this one.

It's on its way so, in the meantime, here are photographs courtesy of @PhiloStan on Instagram.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Some random ones from my assemblage


----------



## Drifter33 (Jan 27, 2018)

1890s 14k gold SCID Special. It was probably originally sold in Australia.





















look at the Mark's inside for service. Cool stuff.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

36.5mm according to the specs.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

C63 Sealander Automatic. 39mm case, 45.7mm lug to lug, 11.5mm thick. Only had it a few days, but I'm a big fan!


----------



## EdSD (Mar 24, 2021)

Seiko Lord Matic. 37mm


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

WW1 era? Trench watch. Red 12. Smallest watch that I own


----------



## monstermash (Mar 5, 2012)

My trusted Rado Captain Cook which also happens to be my wruw today.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Timex Camper 36mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Box queen gets an outing today ?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Currently one of my favorite watches. 38mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

39mm, just makes the cut

it looks smaller irl


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

30mm to the crown. Tiny little thing


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jose Romo (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

36mm Camper


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A Citizen at a very un-Citizen size.


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

Currently, after a purge required to land something bigger (see what I did there?) I don't own anything of this size, but the pair below has been a solid part of the rotation in years past:

Seiko SARB035, 38mm










Nomos Club Dunkel, 36mm (with 47mm L2L though!)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

A rather obscure (brand) watch that caught my eye on my way home yesterday:


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Navy Pioneer in 36mm. Love the blue hands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate (May 3, 2018)

Here are some of mine:

1. Tudor Prince Date 76200 (36mm)
2. Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 (38mm)
3. Mido Commander (no longer in the collection)
4. Seiko Worldtime (no longer in the collection)






























Sent from my Mi A3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

GO Senator Navigator: 38mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

To small for me, 32mm (I think) but loved the history behind the watch so I purchased is for my wife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't know if 32 and 30 are small enough . . .


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Apologies if I've posted this 34mm AK before, but this is one of my two absolute favourites&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

38mm Mjdget.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mecaquartz









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

blackbay 36


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Here is my 39mm tudor bb58 out in the wilds


----------



## SugarPlumbus (May 22, 2021)

34mm


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

36mm








And hitting the 39mm limit


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

A couple of 36mm Oysters ? ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Double post sorry


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

39mm of Milsubbiness


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Lume on my 37mm Seiko


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Wanted a vintage style 60's/70's racing chronograph. Old vintage is just not an option for me. Had to have more than 1 colour, of course. Still deciding on a third one . .
38mm:








39mm:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm and almost 62 years old 😁


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

39mm on a 7.5 wrist. Wears perfect and doesn't feel small at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)

Omega Seamaster 30. I believe it's 34mm without the crown.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

GO Sixties annual, 39mm...


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

This one arrived today. I've posted it a couple of times already so won't bore readers with the particulars.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

39mm








39 mm








30mm








39mm








28mm








35mm


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

39mm a great size


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

2021 Explorer 36mm. 124270.

IG grandmasterwis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)










Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951) ~38mm


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

36mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherlocked (Apr 13, 2018)

Lorier Neptune 3


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

My super-cool 34mm vintage Longines (circa 1947)....


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

Othman1 said:


> My super-cool 34mm vintage Longines (circa 1947)....
> View attachment 15934061
> View attachment 15934063


Wow! That is very very cool! I especially love the lugs and the diamond hour markers, but there are so many beautiful little details on that one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

SinCity said:


> Wow! That is very very cool! I especially love the lugs and the diamond hour markers, but there are so many beautiful little details on that one. Thanks for sharing!


I am glad you appreciate a fine watch!! 👍😎


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Othman1 said:


> My super-cool 34mm vintage Longines (circa 1947)....
> View attachment 15934061
> View attachment 15934063


that's really beautiful. interesting to note the details through which people of that era expressed creative freedoms. simple and serene on the dial. flair on the lugs. i'm sure there are counterexamples from the same time period, however; but i like this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

sliderule3_14 said:


> that's really beautiful. interesting to note the details through which people of that era expressed creative freedoms. simple and serene on the dial. flair on the lugs. i'm sure there are counterexamples from the same time period, however; but i like this combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, some design concepts of the 1940's were spectacular by today's standards.
This also applied to the auto industry at that time. One prime example was the *1936 Bugatti Type 57SC Atlantic.....*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

38.5mm


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

38mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mido Commander 37 mm built in 1997. New ETA 2836-2 with COSC-Certification replaced the 
original movement last year.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

38 mm Buran-Chrono with a Poljot P3133 inside:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

35 mm Longines Conquest from 1970. It was restored by Longines itself last year.
The handwinding-movment is a L 706.


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado Marstron 37mm


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

38mm Bulova with Cape Cod polish


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

1970's Mervos Chronograph 38mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vaer A12 "Dirty Dozen," 36mm


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

C Ward C63 Sealander 39mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1974 Timex Marlin "solar system."


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

1955 black-waffle dial Seamaster for Father's Day..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

skyblue314 said:


> 1955 black-waffle dial Seamaster for Father's Day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference between a waffle dial and a sector dial? Are they the same but called different names in different parts of the world?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Traska Commuter, 36.5


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Just picked up this Zenith Heritage Vintage 1965. It is a 32MM square case and illustrates how the case shape affects size as well. I have it pictured with a 42mm El Primero.


----------



## monstermash (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

sliderule3_14 said:


> What's the difference between a waffle dial and a sector dial? Are they the same but called different names in different parts of the world?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not quite obvious in the picture, but the watch has a waffle design on its guilloche dial. The white cross-hairs also make it a sector dial, but collectors usually highlight the dial's texture rather than its design due to it being less commonly available.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

skyblue314 said:


> It's not quite obvious in the picture, but the watch has a waffle design on its guilloche dial. The white cross-hairs also make it a sector dial, but collectors usually highlight the dial's texture rather than its design due to it being less commonly available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hmm, I can't make out the guilloche. It must be the angle and the light. It looks like a flat dial to my eyes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

A1000MG









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Hmm, I can't make out the guilloche. It must be the angle and the light. It looks like a flat dial to my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 it's a very subtle design, but then again, I take such lousy pics. Here's one on the old strap..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

skyblue314 said:


> it's a very subtle design, but then again, I take such lousy pics. Here's one on the old strap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I see it now. It looks almost like carbon fiber or a woven/linen dial in that picture. But the texture is cut into the dial. Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

36 ?


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

gmads said:


> Just picked up this Zenith Heritage Vintage 1965. It is a 32MM square case and illustrates how the case shape affects size as well. I have it pictured with a 42mm El Primero.
> 
> View attachment 15953704


To get a better understanding of a size-comparison between a round a rectangular watch
I usually measure the diagonal length.
Both very nice watches indeed!


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)

At 32mm on a 6.5" wrist probably too small for everyday wear.


----------



## erbo3569 (Sep 18, 2020)

Zenith el primero Chronomaster Star in 18k Rose Gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


That strap and watch combo just POPS! I really love easy readers. Is that a blue or black dial?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

James Haury said:


> That strap and watch combo just POPS! I really love easy readers. Is that a blue or black dial?


many thanks! it's deep blue, and it's a 1978 Mercury model rather than an easy reader. just happens to be easy to read!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SugarPlumbus (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps due to the limited dial space, I really appreciate the number of understated, no-frills, straightforward dial designs in this thread.

Stowa Antea 365 w/ long lugs on 7-3/4" / 197mm wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Certina DS-1 Roman. Bought 2017.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko 5 SNK793, 37mm


----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time&#8230;.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a glorious 33mm.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Pasha


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

This hommage of Hamilton to its Army Field Watch worn by American GIs
until the early 80s and also in Vietnam has a diameter of 38 mm vs the original with 34 mm.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deleted. 

Watch is 1.5mm over max size for this thread.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The silver sunburst dial lume out HMT Kohinoor as a fitting start to the week.

The original strap is long, long gone, and the watch is such a strap monster it's not a joke. Today, to ward off the Monday blues, it's on a blue exotic leather strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15966262


What size is that? It looks 40mm.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baka1969 said:


> What size is that? It looks 40mm.


It's my chicken wrist that makes all watches appear larger than they really are 😪

** EDIT **

You're right, Ross

40.5mm...............I just checked the manufacturer's spec sheet.

Need to amend my post above................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> It's my chicken wrist that makes all watches appear larger than they really are 😪
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. I wasn't trying to bust you. lol


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


>


Watch perfection.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baka1969 said:


> Sorry about that. I wasn't trying to bust you. lol


Actually I'm glad you did.

I had forgotten the case size completely.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I got this guy, with an incomplete movement for parts, needed the calendar parts for a Tudor.

Once I got it really liked the dial and decided to make it hole;ended up getting an other watch with same movement , not working but kind of complete.

End result : fully working and serviced Blita, Eta 2772. Blue dial


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took both the 36mm Omega Dynamic and 38mm Nodus Sector Pilot out this weekend.
Gorgeous. Just gorgeous.
Often I find myself forgetting to look at the time and just admiring the look of these guys when wearing them.





  








Omega Dynamic in the woods-10.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021












  








Omega Dynamic in the woods-3.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021












  








Nodus in Creamer's Field-12.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021


__
2











  








Nodus in Creamer's Field-3.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Russian 38 mm-Buran with a Poljot 3133 inside from 1992:


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a standard mall watch.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

This just in moments ago.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely "yellow dial" (as HMT calls it) Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

When I get my next watch in, I'll post all 8 of my under 39mm watches together. Which will represent almost half of my collection. This shows that I am just as happy to wear small watch as I am to wear a watch that is 40mm or larger. 

When I had my prior collection 20+ years ago, most of my watches were under 39mm. Other than the Panerai I briefly had once in the late 1990's, my old Speedmaster was probably the largest watch I regularly wore. I thought that was a big watch. Today I have 5 watches that are as big or larger. Up to 45mm. Which is as big as that Panerai I had that I thought was so humongous.

I am a fan of the smaller watch.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

29mm









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely blue Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

NOS tuning-fork Eterna Sonic with 37 mm from the year 1970. The "engine" is a ESA 9162 alias Eterna 1550. The watch is sounding like mosquito.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

This LE Tissot PR 100 Chrono was a gift of my wife in 1994 for my birthday. The engine is an ETA 252.272 which can easily compete against today's quartz movements. Accuracy is still the same as new: +1.5 s/m and DST-changes or calendar adjustments can be done without stopping the watch. The case has only 37 mm.


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Royal Oak 34mm










Explorer 36mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Here's all my under 39mm watches.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

38 mm Skagen Fisk, only 8.9 mm thick.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My long jeans is a bit worn. It's only got one leg left.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> My long jeans is a bit worn. It's only got one leg left.
> 
> View attachment 15971041


Where's the hour hand? They don't just vanish. Are the two hands stuck together?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Where's the hour hand? They don't just vanish. Are the two hands stuck together?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a Mystery dial. The hour hand is the disc with the marker. It's at 9 on the picture.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Run of the mill Seiko three hander today.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Timex Marlin hand wound, 34mm.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> It's a Mystery dial. The hour hand is the disc with the marker. It's at 9 on the picture.


What! I totally missed that!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1964 Glycine Airman No. 1. 36mm










2014 Glycine Airman No.1 Reissue--also 36mm


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Baka1969 said:


> When I get my next watch in, I'll post all 8 of my under 39mm watches together. Which will represent almost half of my collection. This shows that I am just as happy to wear small watch as I am to wear a watch that is 40mm or larger.
> 
> When I had my prior collection 20+ years ago, most of my watches were under 39mm. Other than the Panerai I briefly had once in the late 1990's, my old Speedmaster was probably the largest watch I regularly wore. I thought that was a big watch. Today I have 5 watches that are as big or larger. Up to 45mm. Which is as big as that Panerai I had that I thought was so humongous.
> 
> I am a fan of the smaller watch.


I'm with you. Watches that fit, rather than dominate. Maybe we're just old school? But ya kno-- old school worked a lot of the time... and it's comin' back around.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A rather generic one this time. Not tongue in cheek.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

My range from 60 to 34mm....I've since sold the Healthways but I liked the size so much I bought another


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 15974565


What's the knife for?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

sliderule3_14 said:


> What's the knife for?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a pocket knife from Krenshaw. I use it as my EDC (Every Day Carry) to do various tasks. Like opening boxes or mail.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

DaleEArnold said:


> My range from 60 to 34mm....I've since sold the Healthways but I liked the size so much I bought another


That top pic should go in the Odd Couple thread. lol


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> It's a pocket knife from Krenshaw. I use it as my EDC (Every Day Carry) to do various tasks. Like opening boxes or mail.


Ah, understood, thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

34mm, a pretty standard size for a man's watch in 1954.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Bonus Day 7 of 6 of Kohinoor theme with this HMT Kohinoor salmon/pink mod. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)

Small and light and perfectly comfy in warm weather.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Trekker 39


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

39mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Royal Oak 34mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Poljot 38 mm-Chronograph from 1992:


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

1973 Longines Admiral HF 34mm with an undersized strap. This is how I've been doing things these days.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OysterPerpetual







*


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I can show you my alarm clock.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

38.5. Sinn 556ib on a colareb strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

A poor man's, poor man's Grand Seiko or just a poor man's Sarb033.








Sur319p1.

How long I waited for Seiko to make this watch. A dress watch at or below 38mm (36mm in this case) that has the classic iconic Seiko case and dial design. Sapphire crystal and 100m WR to boot! Actually came out a few years ago but it really not well publicised.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 15988560
> View attachment 15988561


What a lovely pair of cuties you have there...............gazing adoringly in your direction too..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

I found this *34 mm*-Eterna-Matic Centenaire '61 on a our local flea market yesterday. 
A semi professional had it together with some nice pocket watches in a glas boxes. That's the same seller I bought a Eterna Sonic three years ago. For the Centenaire I
have already an appointment with one of the very good watchmakers in Zurich to bring
the watch for a restoration.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OysterPerpetual36


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel, 35 mm (7 1/4" wrist):


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

39mm 12-6.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020












  








On the wrist.




__
MaDTempo


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario Trench Watch 37mm


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

It's a Poor Man's, Poor Man's Grand Seiko 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Vaer A12


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> What a lovely pair of cuties you have there...............gazing adoringly in your direction too..


Thank you. Rocky the puppy, she hears the click and then turns around for the second snap just like she was "trained".


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Not my image bu I saw this on Instagram which I included image source. As soon as I saw this on his wrist, my reflect response was "most ppl wearing Santos too BIG". I never liked Santos cuz I keep seeing people rocking it huge and visually is kind of tasteless. Then I go on YouTube seeing many switch wearing Santos Medium (35mm), while it's better but still not as good as how this image presented. I think he is wearing like 29mm Santos and looks pure class how this should be.










medium looks like this.


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Cartier Santos - 29mm









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

wuyeah said:


> Not my image bu I saw this on Instagram which I included image source. As soon as I saw this on his wrist, my reflect response was "most ppl wearing Santos too BIG". I never liked Santos cuz I keep seeing people rocking it huge and visually is kind of tasteless. Then I go on YouTube seeing many switch wearing Santos Medium (35mm), while it's better but still not as good as how this image presented. I think he is wearing like 29mm Santos and looks pure class how this should be.
> 
> View attachment 15995046
> 
> ...


I took a risk buying the 29mm Santos but it ended up being the perfect size. Can't imagine it any bigger!

And out of sheer coincidence, I just posted my 29mm Santos shortly after your post lol

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

@bearbear Pure class. Now I am eyeing for one myself that's why I screen shot these images. Did you go mechanical? With the price tag, I am considering Quartz. Trying to cheat my way out


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Nodus Sector 38mm. This popped my cherry for sub-40mm watches.


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

wuyeah said:


> @bearbear Pure class. Now I am eyeing for one myself that's why I screen shot these images. Did you go mechanical? With the price tag, I am considering Quartz. Trying to cheat my way out


Wouldn't blame you. My Santos is mechanical but Cartier is probably one of the few brands that I wouldn't mind getting in quartz. I appreciate them more for their designs than engineering

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Patek Philippe Ref. 96,steel case









Richard


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

38mm Monaco


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Yema Pearldiver 38mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

36mm, 36mm, 38mm. 
In the field.





  








Have Monta will travel-3.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 12, 2021












  








Omega Dynamic in the woods-7.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021












  








Nodus in Creamer's Field-3.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jun 28, 2021


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

39mm RW Sinatra Edition for Tuesday 👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

househalfman said:


>


Which one is that? I don't recognize the black bezel?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Which one is that? I don't recognize the black bezel?


None of the Fields have a bezel, this is a one-off.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> 38mm Monaco
> 
> View attachment 15995511


Wait, I didn't know it was a thing. Very cool !


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Midsize SMP 👋


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Wait, I didn't know it was a thing. Very cool !


The Monaco reference number CW2113-0 has a 38mm x38mm case size


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi 
Enicar Sherpa ultrasonic










Richard


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> The Monaco reference number CW2113-0 has a 38mm x38mm case size


Wouldn't it be more informative to state the diagonal with 53.7 mm to get a 
comparison to a round wrist watch?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Wouldn't it be more informative to state the diagonal with 53.7 mm to get a
> comparison to a round wrist watch?


I wuz offering all the info I had. Sorry 

The mods will probably delete it if it exceeds this thread's limit. I'm used to the "Whut hand cranker ru wearing" thread where they slap the **** out of you if you step out of line so, I'm used to authoritarian regimes ?


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> The mods will probably delete it if it exceeds this thread's limit.


I just mentioned it because the Monaco is nothing small ... but certainly not for any moderators or so.
Sorry for that.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

ETA2824-2 said:


> I just mentioned it because the Monaco is nothing small ... but certainly not for any moderators or so.
> Sorry for that.


No worries.

To be honest, it appears closer to 41mm on the wrist so, I agree with you that the 38mm x 38mm size listed can be deceiving.


----------



## DevOpsGuy (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord Elgin circa 1952. Don't know model or reference. Inherited from my dad. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant vintage Edox slim look for a laid-back Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, this 37.5 beauty is going back. Stowa sent me the auto, not the manual. Hopefully remedied soon if they ever get back to me


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hamilton Khaki de 38 mm y Glycine Combat 6 de 36mm ( *which is bigger*??)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Petite pilot.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

I've posted a good few watches on this thread before but here is a new one (stock photo as it's still in-bound).

It's the 1996 Tissot Chronometro Janeiro, a reinterpretation of an Omega-Tissot watch made for the Brazilian Army in 1935. It's manual wind, 37.5mm, COSC-certified and runs on the Valjoux 7760 (now owned by ETA).

Dan Henry, über collector of vintage watches, has described this as "one of the best, if not the best, modern re-editions money can buy."

Veterans of WUS will be familiar with this watch as it's popped up in various sub-fora over the years. Am pleased to have secured one NOS/full set for a simply ridiculous price.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

32mm & 34mm respectively, one Swiss and one British....


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

¡¡Este es un 38 mm !!


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Old bulova oceanagrapher 333 feet









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

As modern man I go even smaller than usual. This is 30-31mm.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Patek Philippe Ref. 3420 amagnetic










Richard


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith A384 Revival at 37mm









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

39mm at 12 and 6.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

39.5









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH 39.0









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe 39









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Sten 39









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheap and cheerful 35mm, 5mm thick









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elgin 38.5


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Lovely Oris Chronoris !


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

I've somehow ended up with two 39mm watches recently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Burnt ends and GO.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)

Snyde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its cousin says hi!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex Explorer I Ref. 1016










Richard


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Love my 34mm Charlie Brown.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

37mm Glycine from 1971


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My favourite Dan Henry watch :


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

38mm Laureato


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SinCity said:


> 38mm Laureato
> 
> View attachment 16015167


Sensational picture 👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> Sensational picture 👌


Thank you!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1964--36mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Embarrassed I can't remember - 37 or 38mm I believe.

41.5 mm (Ray II, and might as well call it 42mm) photographs well on my wrist, but in living color, this is where I kinda like my watches. It's also my most comfortable.


----------



## RogueTrooper01 (Apr 6, 2021)

Seiko X Nano Universe Bespoke Black Stealth Chronograph 39mm... She's a ripper.

Sent from my IN2010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueTrooper01 (Apr 6, 2021)

Black Stealth Chronograph









Sent from my IN2010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueTrooper01 (Apr 6, 2021)

Beautiful Seiko X Nano Universe.









Sent from my IN2010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

DevOpsGuy said:


> View attachment 16002859


40mm


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

37mm Timex Mid Century.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

36mm Glycine


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

34mm Astro from 2000; one of the last batches of original Zodiacs before going out of business.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Sten 39 mm.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## JazzBell (Jul 15, 2021)

34MM




  








Airking.jpg




__
JazzBell


__
Jul 25, 2021


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

DS Action 38mm


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

JazzBell said:


> 34MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says Hi


----------



## jrb715 (Jul 3, 2013)

JLC 1958 Geophysic: 38.5mm


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

1976 Seiko 7009-8129










1964 Timex Electric 90176764










1956 Stowa "World Time"










Early 1950s Osco Parat










1969 Duval Dive (ETA2472)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

36mm









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Montegrappa









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Vintage Wittnauer gets a test drive today before getting put up on the web for sale.

Looks and wears AWESOME!


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Buler&#8230;Buler&#8230;Buler?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Farer Markham World timer. 39mm.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lorier Falcon 2 - 36 mm, 9 mm thickness without crystal, 20 mm lugs with the bracelet tapering to 16 mm. Perfect dimensions through and through, I need to find other watches with similar dimensions but it's very rare! Open to suggestions lol.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Bulova 23


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

33mm today


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

39mm&#8230;case thickness helps to wear a bit bigger.


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

34mm Timex


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

37mm Seiko


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's my small diver.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bigemptea (Feb 1, 2021)

Timex Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

33mm


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date radial dial circa 1974









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

39 mm.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#AT #LosAngeles







*


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buythedip101 said:


> Lorier Falcon 2 - 36 mm, 9 mm thickness without crystal, 20 mm lugs with the bracelet tapering to 16 mm. Perfect dimensions through and through, I need to find other watches with similar dimensions but it's very rare! Open to suggestions lol.
> View attachment 16029028


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

36mm Lorier Falcon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bo911KM (Aug 9, 2012)

Timex Viscount 36mm


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice lug to lug same as the case.


----------



## SaintWoody19 (Aug 2, 2021)

Christopher Ward C63 Sealander GMT


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

39mm is small? 

I'd get banned if I posted all my watches under 39mm.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Orange HMT Kohinoor for Day 4 of the Indian flag colours theme









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Here are stock photos of all my sub-39mm watches. There are 15 as of now. The last three are incoming between this month and December (two of which I posted on another thread today).

I've excluded 3-4 tonneau shaped watches because their dimensions exceed 40mm at certain points.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#RolexOP #HD1200 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Two vintage and two vintage inspired modern.


----------



## JerOk (Feb 12, 2006)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16020494


May I ask the model number?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a useless watch that is unacceptable to today's desk divers and weekend cyclists as a dive watch or sports watch. It's only good enough for the British military. Such low standards!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

36mm 114270 Explorer, 38.6mm 60th Anniversary '57 Speedmaster, and (38mm x 27.4mm)  TT1931 Reverso.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This sunburst white HMT Kohinoor for Day 5 of the Indian flag colours theme.

I have paired the watch with a flat and thin blue denim fabric strap in keeping with the theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bo911KM (Aug 9, 2012)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Mechanical


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Tissot T-One de 38 mm


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

How about vintage (37mm) AND modern (38mm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## bo911KM (Aug 9, 2012)

1974 Timex Viscount.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

36mm


















39mm


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vintage (early-60s?) Gruen Precision, 34mm.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

JerOk said:


> May I ask the model number?


LIW-130TLJ-1AJF


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Zosia Grandhydra 39mm at 12 and 6.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bo911KM (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Universa









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16074417


Snap.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This vintage HMT "Pilot" for day 6 of 5 of my aviation theme week.

Wristroll at 













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Cartier tank circa late 70s









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)

Longest L2L in my small collection.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pamdon (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Atticus Icarus


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

33.10 X 38.75 mm Tonneau Longines Evidenza


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and interesting HMT Vijay (Vijay means victory) for today.

Wristroll: August 31, 2021: #hmtvijay #vintagehmt #mechanicalwatch #hmtwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yema Superman Skin Diver at 39mm, it wears very comfortably on my 6.25" wrist. The 19mm "scales" bracelet goes well with the retro dial and hugs the wrist nicely.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd hardly consider this small, but its 38mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A shot of strong dark coffee to keep me focussed through the latter half of the week towards the weekend with this HMT Vijay 'coffee' with cross-hair dial.

Wrist roll: September 2, 2021: #hmtwatch #hmtvijay #coffeedial #crosshairdial #vintagehmt #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Great Grandfathers Bulova Accutron and my Vaer A12. My dad gave me the accutron which I recently had serviced.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

It's sad how we appear to no longer be capable of the lost technology of the not gigantic chronograph.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

37mm Seiko 5 SNKL41


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

38.5 mm








36mm








39mm








36mm








38mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

36.5mm


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

38 mm


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Air king 5500, just got it from my dad. Need a Rolex bracelet


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wasn't taken for this thread, so throw out my 41.5mm Orient. I was washing and am currently drying the OE canvas straps on the Seiko.

I'm not a big watch guy, so this size category fits me well. Oh, and this lacks my rectangular Esq...


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 16013547


37mm Atlantic?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

msig81 said:


> 37mm Atlantic?


It's a 38.5mm Club II limited edition for Timeless. Nomos calls this dial color Deep Blue.


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Raketa 34mm









TAG Heuer 4000
38mm









TAG Heuer Carrera
39mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith A384 (37mm)









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

35mm Shanghai 7120
39mm Halios Fairwind
37mm Seiko SNK789
38mm Seiko SND365


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

This one is TINY small!!! I believe it is about 30mm, got it in the late 70's.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pureb (Sep 11, 2014)

SDKA001


----------



## Shaun67 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rayrayhey (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

39mm but looks more like a 40mm


----------



## pureb (Sep 11, 2014)

38mm altough it wears bigger


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 16120597


Nice! Which mesh bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

warsh said:


> Nice! Which mesh bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a "EACHE" mesh I found on Amazon for $15



Amazon.com


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

33mm each


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

33 mm


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My two little Germans.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

34mm


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

My "friends" watch


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not too bad for a 35mm on a 7.25" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Stowa marine 36









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Arrived today. Wanted my first chrono to be inexpensive. This thing is pretty cool.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Blancpain Leman 38mm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Just arrived this morning. Serica 4512









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema LE Mario Andretti 39 mm









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Smol you say? 30mm on 19cm/7,5'' wrist 😬😎


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

39mm Speedmaster Day Date on 7-3/4" wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

38 mm


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

39mm Alpinist


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Technically 38 though it wears much larger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

38mm I'm led to believe:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot Visodate Sea Star Seven from the 60s and 29.8 mm without crown:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Poljot. Year 1992 and 38 mm with a P3133 inside:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. 38 mm.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Eterna Centenaire '61. 34 mm and only 42 grams:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Conquest. 1970 and 35 mm. Restored in St. Imier:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

37mm SNK Great Wave Dial from Lucius Aetelier on a Vario Bund strap.
All 3 of which are a great deal. 
The dial glows brighter and longer than the Seiko hands! This one is a stunner.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

For tonight’s dinner date.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch 38mm in White


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Some old Bulova Accutron 214s. 34mm case but the Swiss Astronaut below is larger b/c of the 24hr bezel. For a 34mm case, they look larger than that on the wrist - maybe b/c of the domed crystal? I have a 6.75 inch wrist. Swiss Astro below.








Flying Saucer








Plain 214 on Pearl Ray (dad's watch)


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

38MM SOH


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Radial dial 1500 date circa 1974. Love this one. Definitely wears larger than 36mm










Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Day date circa 1978 18038









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Tank jumbo









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles







*


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Circa 90's 32mm Luch on jubilee 7,5''/19cm wrist


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've gone through a few small watches. Recently, the 36mm Tudor and 38mm Omega have overshadowed the others (36mm Marathon, 36mm Glycine).


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nham (Jun 19, 2018)

My newest watch 39mm Rolex OP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

How about 35mm on a 6.5” wrist. I could rock this size everyday!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

My Seiko King and Grand Quartzes - all about 36mm across and 42mm L-to-L

Grand Quartz 9943-8030 









King Quartz 4821-8000 









King Quartz 9923-8060


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Circa 1960's French skindiver LOV, 37mm on 7,5''/19cm wrist, IMO the perfect size for a diver on any wrist size


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bloomers999 (Sep 7, 2020)

124270. My third sub 40mm watch. I think my sweetspot is 36-39mm given my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

38mm UN Marine on 6.75" wrist


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

ARMADUK said:


> Circa 1960's French skindiver LOV, 37mm on 7,5''/19cm wrist, IMO the perfect size for a diver on any wrist size
> 
> View attachment 16224368
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! If I didn't know it was a vintage piece, I would have thought it was an homage to the GO SeaQ. Seems like the SeaQ might actually be the homage!


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

Put my AT 38mm side by side with my sarb035 to show the mrs one of them is about 19x more $$ vs the other.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Joshua G said:


> Beautiful watch! If I didn't know it was a vintage piece, I would have thought it was an homage to the GO SeaQ. Seems like the SeaQ might actually be the homage!


Thank you! SeaQ is a homage to their own watch from 1960's, there were probably hundreds of brands that made skindivers with this case and dial layout back in the day from big names to unknown microbrands.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

My dads air king going strong 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder charlie.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It's Mod Monday again! My friends here know of my respect and admiration for the HMT Janata as a great platform for modding, and today's watch is a great example. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

It's the quartz reissue but I just really liked the retro design.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Pobeda 34K. At some point in its 65yr life it was re-cased in brass, 32mm - quite a while back judging by the wear. I could swap it back but I quite like it for being different.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

dcam1075 said:


> How about 35mm on a 6.5” wrist. I could rock this size everyday!


I wear a 34 mm Eterna on 7 3/4" wrist:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The rains finally stopped this morning but it's still wet. Celebrating the return of some sunshine with the HMT "drunken" Kohinoor in grey with gilt accents. So called because of the more than normal slanted numeral markers. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. Friends and regular followers know of my partiality for HMT Janata platform mods and here's a beautiful one. 

Elegant, compact, and super comfortable on small wrists, this is a favourite mod. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

IWC Mark XII. This one is 23 years old and a real classic. It is 36 mm.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This vintage Mars watch at about 35 mm.


----------



## bzr (Oct 10, 2011)

I forgot why I bought this, I think I just really, really wanted a Calypsomatic. Vintage "ladies" divers need to become a collector's thing.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16243857


I’m not generally a Chris Ward fan but that’s a beautiful watch! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

1973 Longines Admiral AF - 34mm


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

TgeekB said:


> I’m not generally a Chris Ward fan but that’s a beautiful watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! I own 3 CW and they are, I think, a good value for the $.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#LosAngeles #Op







*


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

All the small. 36-38.5mm


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

1961 Rolex Genéve 24x34 on 7,5''/19cm wrist


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

39mm Yema Rallygraf


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday with this Allwyn mechanical watch, "Nautilus". 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Seiko Dogecagon about 35mm, 7,5''/19cm wrist


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Sheppo

its a vintage Australian watch that originally came from Adelaide Australia. It was a house brand watch from Sheppard and Sons, which was a somewhat famous jewelry store that was in business from the early 1900's to about 1984. This watch was in a thrift store near my house on the east coast of the USA back in 2019. It runs very well

Here is my post about it from back then









My First Australian Market Watch


A trip to a cash only thrift store where I find some good buys ($25 Tag Heuer 1000 quartz to name one) showed only one Seiko of slight interest to me. The lady behind the counter then directed me to a small container where they stick cheapy watches(like no name quartz watches) In between a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got this guy today.


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Datejust 36


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

36mm. Same thickness as my VHP, but wears a lot thinner.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Aroop for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

34mm Viscount


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

38mm Poljot Chrono from 1992. Very accurate and very smooth to wind.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This week's Throwback Thursday is with this vintage Timestar mechanical. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Starting with the "biggest" Yema Flygraf M2 39mm









Concord Impresario Triple Date 38mm









Seiko Chrono 37mm









Rolex DJ 36mm









Omega C-shape Constellation 34mm









Fish-eye in full effect in that last shot...


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## chord (Aug 2, 2011)

Wearing this older model 37mm Master Control RDM for Thanksgiving at a friend's house.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Just got this Damasko DS-30 39mm, and am still fawning over it!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

In my humble opinion, this thread has some of the most attractive watches on WUS.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous and bright Navrang for fun Friday!

Somewhat reminiscent of Ricoh watches in the India market in 1970s, this watch is gorgeous on the wrist: slim barrel case, GP bezel, gilt markers and hands, faceted crystal, and a mosaic-like dial. What more can one ask?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

39mm on 7.5”


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Small Watch Day a 1950s Seiko Laurel (32mm) with the very desirable cracked crystal option😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Received this one earlier in the week. It's quite small.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

37mm AQ4080-52L solar high accuracy quartz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallywharton59 (Nov 17, 2018)

An Elgin 1970s
















A World War One trench watch that still keeps really great time








And my Omega 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

@Wallywharton59 the date wheel on that Elgin is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

This is either a 35 or 36mm


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

I really don't wear many in the 39 and below range. If I onw them they don't get much wrist time. Maybe a thread on sub 39mm watches I've gotten rid of would work better for me.

This one was my fathers and is from the sixties.














On the other hand most of my watches are actually sub 40mm but larger than 39mm like the OP41 which actually measures at 39.5mm.


----------



## Wallywharton59 (Nov 17, 2018)

Many thanks for your comment regarding the date wheel 


FullFlavorPike said:


> @Wallywharton59 the date wheel on that Elgin is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

jdelage said:


> Received this one earlier in the week. It's quite small.
> 
> View attachment 16263641


Very nice expecially it being a gift


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

ARMADUK said:


> Very nice expecially it being a gift


Ah, no, not a gift. It just took a while between purchase and delivery, thanks to UPS & US Customs...


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Timex Marlin. 34mm.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Timex Q reissue that's only 32.5 mm, but I think it wears larger than that.










Certina DS Podium automatic that's 38 mm.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It started to drizzle just as I stepped into the garden for these shots. The splatter of raindrops on the blue dial reminds me of some of the "starry sky" dials!

This beautiful HMT Kohinoor in blue for warding off the stormy Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39mm white. Made only from 2018 to 2020. Impulse buy when visiting an AD out of the blue.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

39m









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's blue Kohinoor with this amazing yellow/golden Kohinoor today. Wearing it on a suede strap so the sheen and Sunray show up a little more! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A vintage Pierce watch with the (then) famous pi logo for hump day. 
A somewhat obscure watch, but with great history if you dig around! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Seiko Chronograph 38mm


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tressa Thursday, anyone, for Throwback Thursday?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J
(36mm)😃


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


the Todd Snyder one. I new that if someone was going to post this, it would be you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Fortis Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. 

Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, this watch will seem to be a contemporary/modern watch, with a close inspection leading to a bit of a vintage vibe from the case. 









December 4, 2021: #hmt #trisul #mechanicalwatch #vintage #hmtwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts


The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, th...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Pilot 36


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

37mm so small that i have to give it to my fiancee









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

38mm Dan Henry 1964, finally on holed rally strap (for the winter). Bracelet goes back on for spring-summer.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

HMT Amrut for a lazy sunny Sunday. Amrut means nectar or honey in Hindi and the inner meaning in Sanskrit is immortality. 

This watch, true to its name, has the colour of rich forest honey but in certain light can range from caramel to Burnt caramel. 

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

A little Weiss at 38mm this Sunday morning. Grey suede gives it a totally different look.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Con Gycine Combat 6 36mm


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Wednesday blue funday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

37mm Seiko SNXS73


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Having a great time….


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Small watch, looong lugs.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year viscount.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely Bauhaus mod of the HMT Janata this sunny Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

37.5mm Omega Seamaster Pre Bond quartz!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

36mm 1964 Glycine Airman


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Traska Commuter, 36.5mm. Regulated today and not leaving the wrist any time soon!


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Solbor said:


> View attachment 16297767


what is this beautiful watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

sliderule3_14 said:


> what is this beautiful watch?
> 
> 
> It's the Serica 4512 Commando dial, on the bracelet from my Smiths Everest. A winning combination for sure.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JJR (Dec 14, 2021)

Henzi & Pfaff, 33,5mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

36mm brand new Lorier Safari










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> View attachment 16300262


Nice. Hoping to snag the green version with the orange accents.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

chief_D said:


> Nice. Hoping to snag the green version with the orange accents.


Pretty sure there is one for sale on Reddit for $500

Edit: Yup--

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/rh4fle


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

My BP Leman, posted for sale...


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sinn 556 A RS (38.5mm)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

38mm Ti case. With this stitchless strap, it's nearly weightless.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

38 mm


----------



## VuGiaA9 (Jan 14, 2016)

Really love it. Mk XI homage


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Certina, verry cool!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

My 36.25mm of Omega goodness!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Up close with the 36mm Lorier Safari










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃 (31.5mm)


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

My smaller trio that I picked up over the course of 2021. The Citizen is 37.5mm, the Explorer is advertised as 36mm, but is closer to 35mm, and the Santos they call a 35mm, but that is with the crown guards. I measure it up at a 33mm square, even if it wears more like a 36mm or 37mm round watch equivalent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lost the insert a couple of months ago. Looking for a replacement but too small for todays standards, still lovely.









Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> 38mm Ti case. With this stitchless strap, it's nearly weightless.
> 
> View attachment 16301059


What make is that?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

LARufCTR said:


> What make is that?


Vero. 

This model is sold out, I believe, so watch the resale market.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

SKX for the final day of 2021.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

38.5 mm Solar Padi SNE575P1


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

39mm includes the Bezel.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

37.0 mm Seiko Baby Arnie from 1984.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Antea 365


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## indi (Jul 7, 2021)

On my wrist (16.2cm / 5.2cm)


90's Tissot - z173
36x22mm










Seiko - sarb033
38mm










Junghans - Maxbill Hand-Winding
34mm










Seiko - Mini Tuna sut403p1
38.7mm










70's Mondia
34x26mm










Baltic - Aquascaphe
39mm










60's Zenith - Sporto zumbo
37mm










60's Nobellux
36mm










G-Shock - BabyG bgd560
44.7x40mm










Maen - Skymaster
38mm










Smiths - prs29am
36mm










Christopher Ward - C60 MKll
38mm










Speedbird - prs51
36mm










Christopher Ward - C65 Sandhurst
38mm










70's Casio - 54qa15b
34.5x39mm










50's Certina
29.5mm










Farer - Worldtimer Roche
39mm










Nomos - Tangente
35mm










Maen - Brooklyn 39 Moonphase
39mm










Longines - Legend Diver 36
36mm










60's Citizen - Alarm 26J
36.5mm










Halios - Universa
38mm


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

indi said:


> On my wrist (16.2cm / 5.2cm)
> 
> 
> 90's Tissot - z173
> ...


Great collection!


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

sickondivers said:


> *#OMEGA #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16289874
> *


This picture has made me really want one of these. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Lorier Falcon 2 - 36mm










Timex Marlin Reissue - 34mm










Tudor Prince Date 74034 - 34mm









6.5" wrist.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Alpha 1993 Explorer 36mm


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j_dubble_u (Sep 5, 2019)

TGIF!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Seals Sea Storm


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Gum6all (Jun 13, 2013)

Cheeky SNKL23 on a Friday eve.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

indi said:


> On my wrist ...


I bet your coffee got cold! Nice collection!!!


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Vaer S3 on San Martin NATO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111😃


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

IWC Mark XII. 36mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwilo (Oct 18, 2016)

Hollywood Quiet said:


> View attachment 16120855
> 34mm





Hollywood Quiet said:


> 33 mm
> View attachment 16120852


What size is your wrist and what are your thoughts on the VC vs JLC? Been eyeing that 34mm MUT.


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

My recently acquired zenith revival shadow…


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

39mm Raketa World Timer and Traveler


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

38mm Hamilton chrono and Air Race


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Baltic Aquascaphe Classic 39mm (no longer owned- I bought it to examine what Baltic is about- sold it and bought two more)


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

39mm Baltic Aquascaphe GMT and Dual-Crown


----------



## cwilo (Oct 18, 2016)

Sinn 244T clocking in at 36mm


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

37mm. Not wearing it at the moment. 

I am so over buying anything larger than 40mm now that we have more choices. I still have several at 42-44mm, but since they're appropriately sized as pilots or divers, I'll keep them.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

indi said:


> On my wrist (16.2cm / 5.2cm)
> 
> 
> 90's Tissot - z173
> ...


You win the thread!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This compact and elegant Allwyn automatic for a locked down Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm-ish.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

cwilo said:


> What size is your wrist and what are your thoughts on the VC vs JLC? Been eyeing that 34mm MUT.


I have a really small 6" wrist.
The JLC pearlescent dial must be seen in person to really appreciate


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oyster Perpetual 34 in olive green for today









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## triwater (Feb 28, 2019)

38.5 and 38 respectively. Found my sweet spot I think. My Sub feels big as does the Speedy. 

And I'm just gonna sell the Fifty Fathoms. Feels gigantic. Funny how that changes. 3 years ago I wouldn't own anything under 40mm.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

j_dubble_u said:


> TGIF!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice!

Had a Mark Xll and a 28mm Nomos Tetra -
and now I made a Symbiosis from both










35mm


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

34 mm and 40 gramms. The 61 years old Eterna Centenaire "61" with the
legendary 1438U inside. The smallest watch I wear with my 7 3/4 in. wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Oscar Tegni (12 mo ago)

Serica 4512. Not everyones cup of tea, but I love the Cali dial and size.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Tuxedo-style HMT Ajeet (Ajeet means invincible) for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to go to the safe for this one, it's a rare beauty.

Behold _The Miguel_


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

37mm


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

38 and 36


----------



## oaktown369 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## gregsassinator (Oct 24, 2019)

Oscar Tegni said:


> Serica 4512. Not everyones cup of tea, but I love the Cali dial and size.


I’ve twice added to cart this but with the 9 o’clock crown… haven’t ordered it yet. Really like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

32mm Pobeda on 19cm/7,5'' wrist


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Islander 38mm diver!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Omega Admiralty / Ancoretta


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

36mm.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

~1956 Elgin Shockmaster (31mm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest 36mm, version four. This is a fantastic watch.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

32mm


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

MK II


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

Monta 38.5, Omega 36.25, Stowa 36


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Alpha 1993 Explorer 36mm: this is one of the most wearable watches I own. It has been a very pleasant surprise, far better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Small diver.




Smaller diver!





Mitch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ed B. (Jul 29, 2010)

Longines Grand Prize automatic, 34mm, possibly NOS, circa 1960s.


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Oscar Tegni (12 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


I love it. Could you give me the model name?


----------



## golfindoc (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful and bright "drunken" Kohinoor in gilt for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

39mm









36mm. My "bling watch!


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

32mm x 40mm


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Of all my watch this is the only one on elastic strap. I think I like it.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

34mm vintage Darwil.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

35mm


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## yolkaso95 (12 mo ago)

ed21x said:


> 3 more...
> 
> View attachment 11721114
> 
> ...


Great collection!


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

38mm Tudor Royal


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

37mm


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## atennisplayah (Oct 29, 2010)

All original 1960 _Bulova Accutron - Spaceview








_

Mid 1960s _Omega Seamaster

















_


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock" for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

White small


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

39mm Hanhart 417


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Bang !!


----------



## purplephoenix77 (12 mo ago)

36mm Lorier Falcon II


----------



## purplephoenix77 (12 mo ago)

36mm








Orient Tristar


----------



## MrWibbs (Sep 2, 2020)

Wearing this today. 1940 Doxa DH, 34mm








Luckily I have vintage sized wrists..


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

Vaer D4 Solar Diver


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

38.5


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

28mm Bedford


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

38 feeling great


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)

37, 36 and 38mm


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fears 22/40


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

thewatchidiot said:


> Fears 22/40


Lovely! At the risk of self-inflicted wallet damage, ... what size wrist?


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Lovely! At the risk of self-inflicted wallet damage, ... what size wrist?


160mm


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my Kohinoor week. 

Wearing it on a lovely grey strap by khisatheminimalistcraft 

Wrist roll: February 9, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #mechanicalwatch #handwinding #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I put a new strap on this 38mm Seagull 1963 today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

UTI 270 Series dual movement (36mm)


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Bit of an older photo, but on my wrist now. Just qualifies at 39mm. One of my favorite work watches these days.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

austinwft said:


> View attachment 16427018


Dang, I was just looking at pics of these the other day. Such a pretty dial, and just funky enough for a dress style.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This (burnt) orange HMT Kohinoor for day 5 of my Kohinoor week. 

The dial changes from bright sunburst orange to flat marron with shades of vermillion and pink in between, depending on the light. Always interesting!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Love my 36mm tudor 1926









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## purplephoenix77 (12 mo ago)




----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

36mm of awesomeness!


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020












  








Seiko Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 4, 2020












  








On the Wrist




__
MaDTempo


__
Aug 20, 2019












  








Restored.




__
MaDTempo


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

LL Bean X Hamilton from the late 70s or early 80s maybe. 33mm based on U.S. MIL-W-46374











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

This one's just a tad small. See if you can guess which one it is.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

38mm all day… all night too!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1958 Mercury. aluminum cased.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

36mm Traska Commuter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrWibbs (Sep 2, 2020)

Alpina KM from 1940








all of 33mm.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050 (38mm)


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a tasty 38mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

DPflaumer said:


> View attachment 16448237


Is that the 32? Looks great!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The Monta Triumph is a perfectly balanced contemporary field watch measuring in at 38.5mm wide, 9.6mm thick, and 47.5mm lug-to-lug.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Walbourg said:


> Is that the 32? Looks great!


It is! I had been kicking around the 36 but was really into the idea of going smaller and took a bit of a gamble knowing I could return it (I tried on the 32 blue on a strap at a dealer but knew I wanted the black dial and a bracelet). I'm honestly thrilled with the choice! I have tiny wrists and the size feels so classically cool.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

DPflaumer said:


> It is! I had been kicking around the 36 but was really into the idea of going smaller and took a bit of a gamble knowing I could return it (I tried on the 32 blue on a strap at a dealer but knew I wanted the black dial and a bracelet). I'm honestly thrilled with the choice! I have tiny wrists and the size feels so classically cool.


I've tried both the 32 and the 36 at a shop and thought the 36 wore surprisingly big on my perhaps slightly smaller than average wrist. I'd definitely go for the comfort of the 32, too, and probably with the black dial and bracelet. For a long time I thought that I don't really like the blue dial version as I thought it would be a pretty bright/vibrant blue, as it appears in bright light in shops, but apparently in most lighting circumstances it's a pretty dark blue. Looks very nice in some photos.

And yeah, definitely classically cool! I've been thinking about getting one for myself when I graduate. Not sure about it yet, though.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Walbourg said:


> I've tried both the 32 and the 36 at a shop and thought the 36 wore surprisingly big on my perhaps slightly smaller than average wrist. I'd definitely go for the comfort of the 32, too, and probably with the black dial and bracelet. For a long time I thought that I don't really like the blue dial version as I thought it would be a pretty bright/vibrant blue, as it appears in bright light in shops, but apparently in most lighting circumstances it's a pretty dark blue. Looks very nice in some photos.
> 
> And yeah, definitely classically cool! I've been thinking about getting one for myself when I graduate. Not sure about it yet, though.


I know what you mean. I really love blue dials and it is undeniably lovely but the black just feels so right on this watch. I think you could do much worse than this watch as a major event celebration! My only very slight complaint is that I'm probably going to have to get a custom strap because there are essentially no stock options at 17mm. In the big picture that is only an inconvenience though.


----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

I agree with you saying that black just feels right on the watch, it's the variant that initially caught my interest. And I think it would a safer bet, for myself, in the long run. Yeah, the lug width... it's a bit inconvenient on both the 32 and the 36 but I guess it's a watch worth a custom strap. If I had one, I would definitely get a strap for it. There's also another watch that I've been eyeing that has a 17mm lug width. It would obviously be nice to be able to share straps with other watches.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Walbourg said:


> There's also another watch that I've been eyeing that has a 17mm lug width. It would obviously be nice to be able to share straps with other watches.


Oooh... What other watch? Right now I have a few 19mm options and I have to agree that the inconvenience disappears when you can share between them.


----------



## Walbourg (Dec 20, 2019)

DPflaumer said:


> Oooh... What other watch? Right now I have a few 19mm options and I have to agree that the inconvenience disappears when you can share between them.


It's the Mido Baroncelli Heritage III (the smaller version). I think the two could go pretty well together. I would prefer a manual wind movement instead and perhaps no date window, but I guess they aren't deal-breakers. Well, maybe I would have got it already if it had those things right.










Photo is from Worn & Wound.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1985 M cell Q


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

Chronoswiss Orea. At 36.5mm it is on the small side, but it wears somewhat bigger.


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

The Stowa Partitio is 37mm.


----------



## chop25 (Jan 1, 2022)

36mm Datejust 1601


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

39mm Damasko DS30


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Exactly 39 mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

36.5mm goodness










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't worn these since forever...not even sure if the Ebel still works until I can get around to have the battery replaced.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1961 400.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mhutch said:


>


Love your devil diver! I've got one just like it. Great little watches!


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

Just received this one.
First impression .... OMG it's a baby watch.

After 2 weeks, wear like a charm. What do you think ?


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

39mm Glycine Bienne


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Speedy Date
3513.50
38mm


----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight 39mm 79030N










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Thinking hard about a BB36

(I might have a ‘type’)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Another look at this little 38.5mm seducer.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

little 36’er, would have been huge in its day.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

2252.50 36mm











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Marine Klassik" mod. Paired with a vintage brown handmade leather strap.


----------



## jim_chung (Dec 14, 2021)

35mm width ! ! ! ! 1970 Omega Constellation 18k gold cap.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Kohinoor "Pioneer Pilot" mod. Paired with a beige nylon NATO today. 

I usually mod based on Janata but went for a Kohinoor case to get the somewhat barrel shape this time. The hands are pilot hands.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

34mm


----------



## mhz > vph (Oct 29, 2020)

My favorite photos of my Seiko 7a38-6040. I believe it's 37mm across.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

36mm Seikomatic P circa 1968 (?)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## golfindoc (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cartier Tank Must "large"









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "NotDivers65" mod. Paired with a brown exotic print leather strap.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata/pilot "Type 20 extra small" mod.

Paired today with a deep claret handmade leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## deoreo (Sep 28, 2017)

36mm Datejust from 1977


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

mhz > vph said:


> My favorite photos of my Seiko 7a38-6040. I believe it's 37mm across.


37mm? I've got the dateless version of this, the 7A28-7040 (not running, movement pooched by battery leak, damn it!) which I always assumed had the same case and couldn't possibly be 37mm. I don't think it could even be 38mm, though 39 I might believe. Not giving you a hard time at all, just genuinely curious.

But... wait a minute. Is it the same case? Maybe I got that wrong. I now see that the lugs are different. The bezel is identical.

Would be cool to measure them both just for the hell of it. I really loved mine, I'm so bummed the movement is so trashed... we clean it out, change the battery, it will run for a few months, then it dies again. (Though it ran for at least 25 years.) Fantastic piece-- but please, learn from my error: If the battery runs down, replace it immediately, or remove it for storage!

This one experience made me swear off non-solar quartz forever. Total heartbreak-- my 7040 and I went through a lot together. I got married wearing it, if you can believe that!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

golfindoc said:


> View attachment 16473552


Those may be the most curvaceous numerals I've ever seen.  Settle down #7 you're getting carried away...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mhz > vph (Oct 29, 2020)

Catalyzt said:


> 37mm? I've got the dateless version of this, the 7A28-7040 (not running, movement pooched by battery leak, damn it!) which I always assumed had the same case and couldn't possibly be 37mm. I don't think it could even be 38mm, though 39 I might believe. Not giving you a hard time at all, just genuinely curious.
> 
> But... wait a minute. Is it the same case? Maybe I got that wrong. I now see that the lugs are different. The bezel is identical.


It's a different case. This one has more traditional lugs and I think the case band is different too. It's tough to get the exact diameter with a ruler since the case is a little wider than the bezel, but 37.5mm is probably close. If it were 39 or 40mm, it would look too big on my tiny wrist 😂 



Catalyzt said:


> Would be cool to measure them both just for the hell of it. I really loved mine, I'm so bummed the movement is so trashed... we clean it out, change the battery, it will run for a few months, then it dies again. (Though it ran for at least 25 years.) Fantastic piece-- but please, learn from my error: If the battery runs down, replace it immediately, or remove it for storage!
> 
> This one experience made me swear off non-solar quartz forever. Total heartbreak-- my 7040 and I went through a lot together. I got married wearing it, if you can believe that!


Damn, that's really sad man. The great Spencer Klein said that the only things that could kill a 7a are a battery leak or water ingress. I will definitely be doing my best to avoid that fate (although sometimes, you just get unlucky with a bad battery).


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

New to me. 1968 tuning form accutron


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16477278


Looks good on the blue rubber strap! Congrats


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my 'Colourful' week with this ice blue (aka fish blue) HMT Kohinoor export trial version.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ckim52 (Jan 18, 2016)

Halios Fairwind, 39mm


----------



## ckim52 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze Limited Edition, 39mm


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

My smallest Zenith - 38mm I think . I have worn this the most of all my watches


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

32 x 40mm Minase on 7-3/4”, 19.6cm wrist size


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-25 Everest Silver Jubilee 36mm:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Always a tough choice between these two.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

nikbrown said:


> Sinn 556i - 38.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🙌


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

soaking.fused said:


> Rolex Pepsi GMT Master 39mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🙌


----------



## Zzyxx2002 (Jul 26, 2021)

35mm and oh so elegant


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parlon 33.5mm


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Bespoke Watch Projects Readymade Intaglio 38 Titanium “Neu Sector” brass dial w/carbon patina (on Rowi titanium Fixoflex band to match the Ickler case).


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

I sold it last month, still a bit painful. Didn’t find a good (affordable <500 euro) alternative. Did the Hamilton let go because of the enormous reflection on the saffier (could live with that).


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Piping Rock mechanical.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

My 30mm Wittnauer ALLPROOF


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Drayton DV-01 blue dial 38mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twmpathau (10 mo ago)

I'm sure other examples of this have been posted hundreds of time before, perhaps even on this thread - but here's mine. It's my first and only <40mm and had me seriously reassessing if my larger watches ever really fit.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

From 1974


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not clear why two and three handers today have to be hockey pucks when the the antiquated technology of the past was able to do an automatic day date flyback chrono at 36mm.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Not clear why two and three handers today have to be hockey pucks when the the antiquated technology of the past was able to do an automatic day date flyback chrono at 36mm.


I had a minty one of these a decade or so ago that I got for like $150 and it's one of the few I genuinely miss, though I'm not sure I'd wear it any more often now.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

DPflaumer said:


> I had a minty one of these a decade or so ago that I got for like $150 and it's one of the few I genuinely miss, though I'm not sure I'd wear it any more often now.


It's a pain in the butt to wind due to curve near the crown and auto winding it takes forever. But it's a great movement. It's a great example of how much you can put in a small movement compared to watches today, which is the main reason why I got it. I think the prices have inflated quite a bit now.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here are are Two that are smaller, Vance.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

37.5mm, which is a bit silly IMO. Let's just call it 38mm and be done with it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

39mm


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Timex camper. 36mm?


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm mechanical.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Date at 34mm
1655 at 39mm
Day date at 36mm























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like my monochrome watches.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

All of my watches are 39mm or below - the curse of having small wrists!


----------



## Oscar Tegni (12 mo ago)

Rugbyboy96 said:


> All of my watches are 39mm or below - the curse of having small wrists!


Really like the Zenith, one of the few watches where I appreciate the date window.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

GasGasBones UPKEEP at 38mm.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbh-nKSrfri/


----------



## Malkito (10 mo ago)

I have found this little March LA.B AM69, made in France. It is a 36 mm diameter, quite rare for a modern watch !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Rado Captain Cook in 37mm


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

36mm


----------



## FatAgentRoy (Aug 20, 2021)

DPflaumer said:


> View attachment 16493004


Love the highlife, its on the longlist for my next addition


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic. 38mm perfection.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The Explorer is my first at 36mm and has conpletely changed how I think about "smaller" watches









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Vintage


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Solbor said:


> Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic. 38mm perfection.
> View attachment 16529771


Thanks for the post. I I checked out their site and really like the Nivada Anartic silver dial. Their bracelets look nice too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko Cinco 37mm


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

38mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

36mm
Only felt small for about a minute when I first put it on, but really do love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

Omega Seamaster ref 2828 in steel. 32mm


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 (hump day) of my blue watch theme


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

37mm but thick enough at 14mm to give a sporty robust look on the wrist. 100m water resistant









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

Omega 2849 34mm.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just realized the resemblance to the macOS spinning Beachball


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

A two tone steel and pink gold vacheron. 34mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16551435


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 39mm quartz Longines Hydroconquest for day 6 of my blue theme.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1961 Rolex Speedking….. 30mm


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife with her blue 39 mm Longines HC


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fears
22x40










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

My Dad’s Omega Constellation. He passed away on 23 DEC 21 and his wife gave me the watch.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happy hooligan (Nov 5, 2007)

36 Explorer. Perfect size.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Here are two. The Traska is 36mm, while the Oris is 33X40.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

thewatchidiot said:


> Fears
> 22x40
> 
> 
> ...


Super cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

My Omega Constellation Manhattan


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Wearing this Seiko 5 today. It’s around 38.5mm. It’s a little chunky for its size, which is fun.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

36 mm


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Just arrived, I’m impressed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

Omega Constellation 1965 year


----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

Omega Speedmaster Japan Edition


----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

Omega Speedmaster Casino Dial


----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

IWC Portofino 18k Gold 1994 year


----------



## Cptam (Oct 6, 2021)

Tissot 1853 Classic Quartz  Classic, cheap and good looking


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

38mm









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

36mm Explorer 14270 today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Smiths PRS-47 Commando, newest version with tropical dial and plexi crystal, 36mm.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Smallest I own since selling off most of my vintage stuff.

Nomos Club 38mm


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Smiths with aventurine dial, 36mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Perpetual by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16558686


Great watch- I have a very similar model with gold fill:


http://imgur.com/KYc2o2Z


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Safari










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

30.2mm small enough?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

My Ray Mears 🥹


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BB58 Bronze











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

mido, 28mm








zodiac, 37mm








zodiac, 36mm








braun, 31mm


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

Crazy a thread title mentions 39mm as a small watch :O


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

HeftyAccountant said:


> Crazy a thread title mentions 39mm as a small watch :O


Had to start somewhere though eh.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 16596107


Man, you always have some seriously timeless looking watches…I enjoy checking out your collection!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

This again, I’ll have to get my Wakmann chrono in the mix again but as I was taking this picture I realized it doesn’t do this watch justice in any way, needs to be seen in person.

The brown pops in the sun, the dial seems deeper & the shine of the hands is really something.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Man, you always have some seriously timeless looking watches…I enjoy checking out your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This Certina in particular was a pleasant surprise. I saw the retro vibes and decided to immediately swap out the bracelet for some leather and presto  It's quite classic and for the $275 spent, it punches above for sure.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Neo-vintage


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

38mm Carl F. Bucherer Patravi Autodate on TROPIC strap


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

Seiko SACM171 with the 8J41 HAQ movement weighing 26g.
Sapphire with inner AR, 33.5mm diameter and 5.3mm thick on my 7" wrist. New "Epi" style strap that just came in; working on breaking it in. Fun little watch.


----------



## dcam1075 (Oct 23, 2013)

Love my sub 40mm vintage watches but recently picked up a couple 36mm Glycine Combat Subs and totally love them!


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

36mm


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

38.6. Doesn't LOOK less than 39 and doesn't WEAR like a small watch. Put it back on the bracelet and fell in love again. Forgot how mice this really is!


----------



## A Wise Prof (Jan 26, 2020)

Same model (different dial) as previous post


----------



## A Wise Prof (Jan 26, 2020)

1970 Omega Constellation, 33mm case


----------



## A Wise Prof (Jan 26, 2020)

1966 Omega C-Case Connie with white gold bezel
35mm case


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

035










Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BSH dial mod in a Bliger "36mm" 37mm case.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kdogg18 (Aug 25, 2020)

36mm Explorer. The perfect size for this watch imo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

38.5 Record


----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)

A Wise Prof said:


> View attachment 16620436
> 
> 1966 Omega C-Case Connie with white gold bezel
> 35mm case


This is a gorgeous constellation


----------



## A Wise Prof (Jan 26, 2020)

bagle said:


> This is a gorgeous constellation


Thank you. She’s certainly a looker.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@bagle 

Your submissions aren't too shabby either


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

36mm Nomos LE. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

38mm Vann Banner..


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

39mm Hanhart 417


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

38mm beater for a weekend of labour starting this afternoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Same old, trusty beater that’s seen it’s fair share of reno’s (with some scars to prove it) and now a major warehouse clean & reorganization. 33,000 sf, one long night & a long day but almost done. This Hamilton has been through a lot & still remains accurate & reliable! Can’t say enough good things about these watches.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

37mm west end watch co classic


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

37mm Seiko.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Patek today









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this, great looking watch!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I really like this, great looking watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

36mm home built. (7.5” wrist).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

What size is a Spaceview? 36mm? 37mm?

I’ve never measured it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

36mm Omega Seamaster 120m. ~2006.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

39mm Omega











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

39mm.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SNXS73


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm of handwinding joy.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Got to borrow a friend's rollie 36


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

80s classics. 39mm and 36mm.


----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

Seiko Champion


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Making Monday a Fun Day! Crunch!










37mm. Mr. Jones Number Cruncher on a 7 inch rounded wrist. (Jumping hour)


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

35 mm from 1970:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Vulcain Cricket 50’s Presidents - 39mm


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

A little Brooklyn Nine Nine…& some bronze



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Longines Conquest will remain on my wrist for the time being.
Not bad: The watch gained 7 s in 38 hours.


----------



## Killshakes (12 mo ago)

the.hatter said:


> FC Slimline Moonphase 39mm model on 7.25" wrist:


What’s reference # for that one? I really like it, but I can only find the 42mm version.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

39mm on a 7in wrist


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

1950 JLC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

You know I had to do to 'em:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

A few days old, but still current. It's really hard to capture the blue dial


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

34mm hand wound Marlin.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Exactly 39 mm


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Birth year watch & camera.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CeABQRNj6_y/


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Gotta have at least one vintage size watch  

34mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2002 i believe, at 38mm


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

033









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Now this is Small with 23 jewels😃


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Modern vibe


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

One of the smaller King Seiko references at 35mm


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Nodus Sector Pilot... Right in at 39mm. Almost all of my others are 42mm, but the presence on the wrist with this is outstanding.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

37mm SBGX063


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

38mm Farer Hudson on 19.6cm / 7-3/4” wrist


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

LM with a faceted crystal which is hard to photograph.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the $5 Daiso.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Nautilus 7118/1a, 35mm in size.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spikemauler (Aug 23, 2012)

36mm Concord Steeplechase


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The ETA 2836-2 is COSC-certified. Mido built it in two years ago, exchanged the hesalit glass and set new hands.
According to Mido the Commander was built 1997.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (9 mo ago)

Thirty-four, it's been a joy.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

38mm case / 39mm bezel


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Black Bay 36.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hentschel 38.5 mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I love rocking my small watches.
I think they have more presence than some bigger watches, because they are so unusual these days.


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

This is also a real favourite!
small in size, but loud in the tick!!!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

King Seiko 37mm


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

38.5mm Habring2 Felix


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Eterna Sonic with a tuning-fork movement from the year 1970.
Once in a while it has to run for a couple of hours. Sounds a bit like a mosquito ...


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

DS-1. Exactly 39 mm


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Royal Oak in 34mm











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1918 Elgin Sterling Silver Trench Watch (30MM)*


----------



## Duke Morales (9 mo ago)

Serica 4512. 37.7mm


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1958 Sub, Happy Fathers' Day Jack Murphy!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Hyperion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

39mm but looks amd feels bigger.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Despite having 20,5cm wrists (~8.1") I have several watches 39mm or less. Here are two of them:

My smallest:








Shanghai - 34mm

and my newest:
















Vario 1918 Trench Watch - 37mm


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

38mm


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Nautilus 7118/1a



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

38mm JDM, atomic, solar and titanium.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

Oris Classic Date
28.5mm


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

16030 DJ 36mm









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

39mm


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like small watches.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

36mm 1971 Turnograph








35mm 1972 King Seiko Vanac








36mm 1971 Constellation Integrated Bracelet








39mm 1969 Seamaster Chronometer








36mm 1967 Constellation








35mm 1967 Zenith Captain Chronometer


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

37mm but not really small.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 16735986
> 
> 
> 37mm but not really small.


one of their best reedition


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dimunitive by today's standards
Perfect size for me









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes it’s a conversion, don’t break my balls too bad 😂


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

At 37mm and under I have a few🤣


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took the Islander (39mm) dipnetting for a day. Stood up tough and still looked good, even bleary eyed, while making coffee at 3:35 AM for a 4:30 boat ride out to the spot. Stayed till 6 PM, and got 50 fish between us, including 3 Kings! (I took home an even 20 fish. Cleaned out to 48 lbs of copper river reds and 12 lbs from a single king. Yummy!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

And wore the Monta while finishing the Deck. Stairs today!


----------



## glassellland (Mar 11, 2017)

IWC Cal.89, 18k rose gold, 37mm.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

38mm hand canker...


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

DJ36


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Some upstart British brand.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

36 mm


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just picked up this Sinn 256 Ta. 38.5mm with a Valjoux 7750. Love it!!


----------



## rlchoploc25 (6 mo ago)

Love my Tag Heuer 1000 Professionals, picked up recently a Philip Caribbean and a Squale 1545 on the way. Little bigger case but also picked up a Zodiac Pelletier based on the Tag 980.006 case at 42mm.


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co (Jun 21, 2011)

39mm is certainly not small. 34mm is on the edge of small. 31mm is small. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Instant classic...39mm BB pro











Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

38mm Nomos Club.


----------



## EggsBenedict20 (Sep 9, 2020)

The Skyfall


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16752302
> 
> 38mm hand canker...


Is that a FOO watch? 

Mr T feels sorry for you....
He would pity the foo......

**sorry. Couldn't help it*


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

38.5mm











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Current line up,Weiss is 38 mm the rest are 36 mm


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

39mm San Martin


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Small compared to modern standards









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

33.5mm on a 7 inch flat wrist, I like it.


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

A gentlemanly 36mm.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

37mm


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Not including the seiko 6105-8000.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Baltic 38mm case / 39mm bezel on 7 1/8" wrist. I can't even wear it in public. It is like a wrist thong.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Damasko re-introduced the DS30. Best bargain in the watch world - top notch fit, finish, engineering, toughness (scratch resistance), accuracy - all for ~1K. To me, this is everything Rolex used to be (50 years ago). I had to go for a playful blue this time. 

Best part - at only *10mm thick* it wears super comfortable (39mm). Oddly, it looks better in person than in pictures (usually it is the other way around). This thing is competing (and winning) with an explorer for wrist time. Its right sized, so comfortable, and so legible - day or night.


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

Bonzodog said:


> Current line up,Weiss is 38 mm the rest are 36 mm
> View attachment 16783777


Cool pair of ying and yang Nomos!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Skinny girlie wrist= small vintage watches work fine.


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

37mm Nienaber Stundenzeigeruhr.

Rainer is retiring, I was lucky to grab this from his remaining stock. He swapped hands and movement screws from gold to blued for me.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

The 39mm size is part of why I love this watch. Plus it’s like a Swiss Army knife, with so much info.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

34 mm and 40 grams


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

36 mm


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Loving the 36mm Glycine.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

23mm x 30mm


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally back from Le Locle. The iconic 37 mm Mido Commander.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

36 mm


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## EggsBenedict20 (Sep 9, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay 32 / M79580-0006


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

39mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

were our watches separated at birth?






















Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16804434
> 
> 
> Loving the 36mm Glycine.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

39mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

chas58 said:


> were our watches separated at birth?
> 
> View attachment 16818311
> View attachment 16818320


Not a lot of taupe watches out there.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## LeisureDave (8 mo ago)




----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

Will 40mm handmade work?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mido Commander 37 mm


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Bucherer 
35/36mm


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

36mm










39mm










39mm










39mm










39mm


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

36mm


----------



## muchodrewsto (Mar 7, 2017)

Is 2001 considered vintage now?
39mm.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

My first "nice" watch from 1967. I don't wear it anymore but it still fits.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16844615
> View attachment 16844616
> View attachment 16844618


40,5mm. 😉


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

captious said:


> 40,5mm. 😉


Sure feels like 39 🤣


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

In the last few weeks I bought two 36mm watches, the last of the old Zeno Zex and the Smiths PRS48 Navigator. 
I’ve a 6.75” wrist and 40mm is pretty much my sweet spot but the 36mm case is growing on me (pardon the pun)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ScootGaloot (Dec 22, 2019)

My 36mm Glycine Combat Subs. I like them so much, I have 2. These days they see more wrist time than any of my other watches, with the possible exception of my SKX013.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Ulysse Nardin, Michelangelo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard_FM (5 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Marathon MSAR 36mm


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Coming soon...in 38mm..


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

A smaller style skeleton with cool Roman numerals and first class finishing from Epos today. Have an amazing day everyone


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

1947 Longines 5774 Marine Nationale (French Navy).


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

39mm 12/6 46mm lug to lug.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

38 mm Certina DS-2


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

36mm Ordiam


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

Seiko SPB155J1 (a/k/a SBDC115) on my 7 inch wrist getting a little love today.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

38mm Citizen


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

39 mm DS-1


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Screwdown crown on this 36mm, EFV110D. £55 gem!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

DP


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Hamilton


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

39mm Timex Waterbury











Just couldn't pull the trigger on the JLC with the printed dial.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Codek Spiral


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Vintage 10k gold Longines, a bit under 32mm. Grampa's watch, which I inherited. He's the Bela Lugosi looking gent out back. That's mom, on her wedding day.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cyclewatch (Jun 17, 2020)

34mm
6.75” wrist


----------



## Abybee5892 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Poljot
35mm


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

38.5mm


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Gruen Precision.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Vero x Worn & Wound 36 Automatic LE on comfy Joseph Bonnie bonklip.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

1978 datejust 14k and stainless w/acrylic crystal.
And vintage oval link band.
Had the crystal converted to the concave sapphire and had the custom sodalite dial installed at the same time. It's a bit of a Frankenwatch yes, but I've had the old boy a long time and wore it daily for over a decade


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Baltany 'Dress Watch 1926'

36mm, Mother of Pearl dial, Miyota automatic, screw down crown and 200m water rated! Strap is a surprisingly good AliExpress purchase.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

32 badass mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster 39mm








0570-C50308


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

38mm Luch


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16868748


This is what the people came to see, beautiful Tudor!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16880835


I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BEAUTIFUL PURPLE RED WATCH...LUCKY BASTARD...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just came...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

TravisMorgan said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BEAUTIFUL RED WATCH...LUCKY BASTARD...


Seriously, I saw this online and was not aware of the brand. I went to the website and bought after 15 seconds of thinking about it. No idea why they dont just make more....


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> Seriously, I saw this online and was not aware of the brand. I went to the website and bought after 15 seconds of thinking about it. No idea why they dont just make more....


Farer makes some beautiful watches...that's a winner....love that blue one too they have...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Today I am wearing a watch that belonged to my maternal grandfather who passed away 30 years ago today. The watch is an Elgin A11 from WWII (movement from 1943, case stamped 1944, not uncommon for movements and cases to be mixed up when being serviced). I decided to include a picture of the watch, and a picture of it on my 7 3/8in or 18.7cm wrist from a distance so you can see how small a 32mm watch wears!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Time Exposure said:


> Today I am wearing a watch that belonged to my maternal grandfather who passed away 30 years ago today. The watch is an Elgin A11 from WWII (movement from 1943, case stamped 1944, not uncommon for movements and cases to be mixed up when being serviced). I decided to include a picture of the watch, and a picture of it on my 7 3/8in or 18.7mm wrist from a distance so you can see how small a 32mm watch wears!


Looks good to me...a real man's watch from a time when there were a lot more of em...keep it in good health and may you pass it on to your descendants..


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

36mm










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

Serica California Tux 38 mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

It's 36. It's useful. It's fun.

It's NOT on fire...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

OMEGA cal.751


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just ordered...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

38mm El Primero









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

Simple Eulit strap for this 37 SKX


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Pulsar Railroad


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## donb1183 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

38mm


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16909476


What I would do to have this on my wrist...beautiful watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Not mine but am seriously thinking about getting one...some beautiful colour choices too...


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

38mm Straton Sportiva on 6.5" wrist. Square case wears large.


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Simple man eBay purchase


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

I think, mind you it’s exhausting to keep track with the volume that accumulating in my posession, these are all under 39. Cheers


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Again, the 38mm (wears large) Straton Sportiva but now with the tan leather rally strap.


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Best size in my opinion! Suits the wrist well.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

38mm


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Redi_t13 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

34mm manual wind Junghans


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

logantrky said:


> This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.
> 
> POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO!
> 
> ...





logantrky said:


> This was suggested by someone in another thread, but I agreed that it would be cool to post our small watches.
> 
> POST MODEL AND SIZE WITH YOUR PHOTO!
> 
> ...


Glycine is a _whole _lot of quality for $300. It been gaining five seconds a day since I got it a month ago. I keep waiting for it to slow down but it doesn't.







g


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Raven Trekker. 



















Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gbelleh (9 mo ago)

My smallest is this 34mm Bulova Accutron Spaceview from 1966.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

DJ 36mm


----------



## degroot321 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Oscar Tegni (12 mo ago)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Two I wore today, 1st to work and then 2nd after work to break in the new strap that arrived.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Starting with the oldest
July 1970 6119-6023 baby Pogue 38mm








Nov 1972 Lord Matic 5606-7170 37mm








March 1987 7C43-6010 37mm (sellers pic)








Nov 2003 SKX013 38mm








May 2019 Sarb 035 38mm








Aug 2021 SSC813 39mm


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

35mm, Poljot


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Glycine Combat Sub 39. Love it!


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

Rolex 116000 OP Discontinued Blue "Concentric Dial"


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

36 mm


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Eterna-Matic Centenaire "61" with in fact 34 mm.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Yesterday to attend the Windup Watch Fair NYC!


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

My entire collection 😂

But most recently my chocolate 1960's Tudor Prince Oysterdate (34)!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This is probably gonna be the biggest small watch in this thread. 
Relay Jump Hour from bac
k in the day. (late 60's? Mid 70's?)
35.8mm across the case, and 39mm with the crown.

TOTALLY wears bigger and looks bigger. But it's a real high end Jump Hour.
the HP 64 is a True Jump Hour; running seconds, AND date. 
Rebuilt be me and runs great!!! And a ton of fun to wear!
*even if the numbers are getting too small to read with my aging eyes. LOL




























Oh and workin on a 65 Marlin 
Gorgeous watches all!

Thanks!


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

23x30mm Tank.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rado Diastar, 35mm.










The XL case is still only 38.5mm.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

34 mm


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

66-8050









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## odarg64 (3 mo ago)

Augsburg 39mm with newly-installed Maratac Zulu 'MI-6' strap. Cool color combo. Not sure I like the metal strap retention loops. Time will tell.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Just found this thread. Despite my 8.25" wrist, I actually prefer 36-40mm watches over 40mm+ watches. 38-39mm seems to be the sweet spot for my preferences, but I have a couple of 36mm Seiko builds I'm finishing up here soon that I expect I'll love.

39mm field watch:










34mm x 37mm Griffy (crappy pic; I only wear this watch to sleep):


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Junghans Milano Mega Solar. Radio controlled around the globe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

22 mm on a 6.5-6.75” wrist


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## odarg64 (3 mo ago)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

odarg64 said:


> Beautiful watch!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Seamaster Monte-Carlo


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

36mm is certainly diminutive on my 8.25" wrist, but I still love it.


----------



## Zzyxx2002 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Oscar Tegni (12 mo ago)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

39mm Yema, 6.5" wrist


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mido Commander 37 mm


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## odarg64 (3 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Mido Commander 37 mm
> 
> View attachment 17012198


Beauty! My new favorite watch I don't own.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

odarg64 said:


> Beauty! My new favorite watch I don't own.


Thank you very much! 
A lot of afficionados think the Commander is an icon in time.


----------



## odarg64 (3 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Thank you very much!
> A lot of afficionados think the Commander is an icon in time.


It's now on my very short list, along with Zodiac Olympos, for next year's tax refund purchase.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Today with a 27mm watch.


----------



## x29Saab (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are four of mine.


----------



## x29Saab (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is one more incoming.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## odarg64 (3 mo ago)

Newly-acquired Hamilton Intra-Matic.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swanksteak (Jul 9, 2018)

Smiths Everest PRS-25 White Dial in the sun


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Vintage Ordiam today: 35mm.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Gmt pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

MQ-301G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swanksteak (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Nomos Club is 36mm, but the long lug-to-lug distance make it look much bigger on the wrist:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

37 mm DS-2


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050 (38mm)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Its a 39, but it wears bigger


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

36mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Praetoriani (Sep 30, 2020)

Zenith surf, early 70s.

35 mm case which took a while getting used to, but Ive gotten comfortable wearing it as a more dressy piece during the summer months.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Zenith
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My dads old 6309.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Wrist shots from the last week. First is a 37mm Nienaber Stundenzeigeruhr...











... and a 39mm GO Sixties.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

38mm. Seiko 5 on Hirsch Heavy calf.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

38mm Dec 1980 6458-6000 that is soon to be my sons


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Here’s my contribution…a 34mm 14000M











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

39mm is not small.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

snowman40 said:


> 39mm is not small.
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


Thank you for your contribution to my favorite thread!


----------



## Praetoriani (Sep 30, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> Thank you for your contribution to my favorite thread!
> 
> View attachment 17045273


Never seen this Hammy before, what model it is?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

1928 Piping Rock mechanical reissue from around 1990.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

My Mark 40: served me faithfully for many years. Still have it, but haven't worn it in a while.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## odarg64 (3 mo ago)

Mhutch said:


>


Nice. The latest addition to favorite watches I don't own.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Oceanus 39


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Hack. 38mm.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

This trio


















Sinn 656, 38.5mm
Tudor BB36, 36mm
Glycine No. 1 GL0373, 36mm


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Something about this watch just says “fun”:











Having a great time….


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Modern based on vintage


----------



## tumbler (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

36 mm


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Murph (38mm).


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNK907/SKX011 mod.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^

Great looking watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

Longines Conquest Heritage 35mm on 7" wrist.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Seiko today.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Prospex Diver, 38.5mm.

On my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Jazzmaster 38mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These two are my only 39 and below that I actually wear in any rotation


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

37mm King Seiko


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

39mm on my 7.25" wrist. I love this watch, but the 7S26 movement bugged me (no manual winding, no ability to hack), so I upgraded the movement to an NH35A that I bought from another forum member. All good now!


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

MSAR with bracelet fitted.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whatisk (Mar 5, 2020)

redSLED said:


> Again, the 38mm (wears large) Straton Sportiva but now with the tan leather rally strap.


What's your wrist size if don't mind me asking?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Robinoz said:


> View attachment 17096753


I’ve been eyeing one of these. How do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicdoc (2 mo ago)

34mm Rolex 15038 Date on Rolex Alligator band.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

Christmas present! And the lug design is amazing, makes it wear even more compact than it's 39mm measurement. Far smaller on wrist than my 38mm Hamilton Khaki Auto.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

28mm diameter....PURE OIL Radio Award Watch made for Jimmie Mattern Broadcast back in 1930's....Not Many Left Around in any condition!
Jimmie was an early Aviator who tried numerous times to Circumnavigate the World. Latter was a Test Pilot for Lockheed's P 38 Lightning..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Dan Henry gets it:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Little FC


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

37mm King Seiko


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Little Air King!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Chinese mechanical Tandorio 36mm. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

34mm Outdoorsman. Size feels great on my wrist but it's a bit too lightweight to my taste. Still, always a joy to wear such a beautiful copy of a watch that old.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

SA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

36mm……


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

It’s a borderline fail at 40.3mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I am loving my vintage Bulova FlipTop
This one has the hinged lugs, and even has the original strap!


----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)

36mm Omega Seamaster 300M pro (quartz)










39mm Seiko SPB143










38mm Pulsar Chronograph










38mm Bulova Accutron 218










37mm 1969 Seiko 5 










39mm Yema Superman MaxiDial










36mm Grand Seiko (8J55-0010) quartz


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

35mm with odd 17mm lug width. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flythebike (Oct 13, 2017)

Girard Perregaux 1960 ref. 2499 Carré Cambré
38mm case but 48mm lug to lug
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPW (Mar 28, 2014)

2Dollars&aCasio said:


> 36mm Omega Seamaster 300M pro (quartz)
> 
> View attachment 17137292
> 
> ...


The Seiko SPB143 is published as 40.5 x 47.6 x 13.2. I love the look but it’s bigger than I want on my small wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

36mm:










38mm:










39mm:


----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Very cheap and cheerful and the lumed dial works well with a broad range of straps I've found.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

36mm.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

36mm


----------



## Reconquista (Dec 23, 2021)

It's 38mm so not exactly small but fits OP's criteria.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very early 1950s Seiko with a honeycomb dial:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Verus in rotation this week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

